# BFP IUI Friends,Bumps & Babes Part 34



## struthie

New home lovely ladies


----------



## Minkey

New list for new thread - Candy & Jess can I add you on, what are your EDD's??

*BUMPS* 

Candy - EDD 31/12/08
VIL & Moosey- EDD 14/01/09
Jess P - EDD 22/03/09

*BABIES*   
*January* 
Britta - Lillie-Rose born 07/01/07
Millers - Luke Anthony born 14/01/07
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05

*February*
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05

*March*
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Smcc - Ryan Oliver & Joshua Daniel born 21/03/08

*April*
Minkey - Clarice Florence born 02/04/08
Sarahx - Tadhg & Malachy born 03/04/07
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05
Doods - Issac Arran born 24/04/08

*May*
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Kellydallard - Isabel May born 07/05/08
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Kellydallard - Harry & Lily born 21/05/07
Scarlet - Flinn born 25/05/07

*June*
NickJoanneOwen - Morgann, Kerys and Sian born 12/06/07
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06

*July*
NL - Grace born 01/07/07
Candy - Lucas Harry born 07/07/07
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
Purpleal - Jaimie born 11/07/07
Tcardy - Macie born 12/07/07
VIL and Moosey - Bertie born 30/07/06

*August*
Magpie - William & Charlotte born 10/08/07

*September*
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06

*October*
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Starr - Daisy born 11/10/07
Keemjay - littlie arrived 11/10/07
Looby - Katie Rose born 19/10/05
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Elly - William Patrick born 25/10/06
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal - Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06

*November*
Donna - Callum & Ryan born 17/11/06
Going It Alone - Elsbeth & Amelie born 23/11/06


----------



## Candy

Yes please mine is the 31/12/08 x... come on Jess xx


----------



## Minkey

Candy - have added you on, thanks!  Didn't realise it was new years eve, that is the same due date as my friend who lost her baby last year that I was telling you about! x


----------



## kellydallard

Only me

Cant chat long cos Isabel just will NOT settle this evening!!Its like she is hyper or something,got a really bad migrane and just wanna sit and blob for five mins-fat chance.

Thankyou all so much for your messages about my accident. Scary to think this time last week I was in a & e bleeding all over the place and in huge amounts of pain.

The doctor said nose is deffo broken but doesnt need to do anything phew. It should heal itself.

Candy-should be a fab NYE pressie for you then,do you know what flavour your having?? 

Minkey-aww bless your friend,bet this will be her fave new year

hope everyone is ok,must go cos Izzy is sreaming a guddun now-might try some gripe water,cant quite put my finger on whats up


----------



## Minkey

Am starting to panic over leaving Clarice next week for 3 nights while I jaunt off to a health farm.........it sounded fine at the time, will my little baby be OK with out me


----------



## nickjoanneowen

hi all - im back have i missed much?


----------



## kellydallard

Hello Jo-Dont think you missed that much hun,where have ya been,we missed you!!!

Minkey-awww hun I know what you mean its a horrible feeling isnt it,I am sure she will be fine and you will have a lovely time.

I kinda found out Michael has arranged a suprise for my big (sssh) 30th bday,he is taking me to York for 2 nights on Halloween-he doenst know I know though.I am really looking forward to it but so so dreading it as I will have to sort all my babes out ready for whoever is babysitting,never been away from my babes for more than an evening out   

Right  must go for a fairly early night as Ihave had 2 poop ones with Isabel-she is now in her big girl cot in the same room as Harry and Lilly-feel really guilty having 3 cots in one room but I have no choice

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay

hi all

kelly - hows the nose..glad to hear its nothing serious, well apart from it being broken obviously  ooh loveky surprise away..at first i read NEW York and thought omg how would she be able to go that far away from all the kids, but then i re-read  York is nicer i reckon 

jo - where ya been? been to the docs about you know what yet 

jess  -WHERE ARE YOOOOOOO?

got to be a quickie as spent forever getting my first online grocery shopping ordered..aaargh its taken forever..ready for bed now..also been crying my eyes out watching pride of britain 

got a walker in the house..and a climber  oh and a talker all of a sudden..daddy, doggyoggy, e-i e-i-o, nan-nan..am really surprised! he's also signing please, pointing to planes, doing the actions to wind the bobbin up and clicking his tongue for horse!

had 2nd review today and all good for getting court application in..the reviewing officer was really nice and said she will miss seeing us again and she wishes all adoptive couples were like us  
possibly got attempt #2 at meeting the BP's in a couple of weeks..not holding my breath tho..

right bedtime!!

love to all

kj x


----------



## jess p

Ok, I'm just putting my toe in the water!!!  

Still, doesn't feel quite right to be on here!!  Can't quite believe we are actually having a BABY!!     Still doesn't seem like it's happening to me...will probably hit me on the maternity ward! 

Anyway, the EDD is 22nd March 2009 - bloody ages away!!   Only got about 12 weeks at work (plus 1 week of half term) then 2 weeks Christmas hols then 11 weeks mat leave before baby gets here!!  Then I'm taking a very skint year off work!!  HURRAH!! (Not that I'm counting!!)

Had a mixed week with the v sad news from special people on here   & also one of the girls who went to my clinic in Athens has had a really tough time - she was having twins & bled through out really badly (she's had 4 m/cs in last 18 months) - found out at 12 week scan it's triplets - so she's understandably terrified.  So DH & I are feeling exceptionally lucky just to be having the one.

Right, really must get dressed as it's nearly 2pm!!!!! Off work with chest infection but going back tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is having fun with their little monsters!

Love to all,
Jess xxx


----------



## Minkey

Jess - WELCOME     I don't think it ever feels real to be honest - I still look at Agatha sometimes & think OMG how did that happen & she is heading for 4 (never mind I also have a 6 month old!)    There does seem to be alot of sad news at the moment  .  I have added you to the list x

KJ - a walker, wow!  Agatha is a climber (still  ) they just seem to have no fear.... Glad you sorted out your shopping, it's much quicker the second time I promise!  Glad review went well x

Kelly - I sympathise, we will have a fab time away, but it seems hard to do  

Gotta go Agatha has found my scissors (AGAIN  ) x


----------



## northern lass

Haven't been on FF for a while and just seen list. CONGRATULATIONS to VIL and MOOSEY, what a lovely surprise I had no idea they had a BFP
Jess - Big congratulations to you
My sister has just started tx so please can you all keep your fingers crossed for her 
Will try and catch up soon. Love to you all x


----------



## moomin05

Northern Lass - have got everything crossed for your Sister, have been chatting to her.  Thought we were going to see each other tomorrow but her scan time has been changed, but will hopefully see her next Friday when we go out for a meal with the other local ladies - assuming neither of us have gone to London for Egg Collection then.

xxxxxx


----------



## northern lass

Thanks moomin, still can't believe what a small world it is , what a coincidince! Fingers crossed for both of you x


----------



## Minkey

Good Luck to your sister NL xx


----------



## keemjay

jess..nice to see you here  
have a missed more bad news this week 

good luck for your sis NL  

awful quiet on here at the moment..hope everyones ok. isnt it getting Autumnal..so chilly in the mornings..mind you this lovely wind today is getting my washing dry on the line 

littlie seems to be wanting to potty train herself..so am trying to go with the flow..she's desperate to do a poo on the toilet and keeps cheering herself but nothings appeared yet..tho she has managed a couple of wee's  i think she is prob nearly ready but i've been slooow as felt i had enough on my plate to deal with..but having 2 in cloth nappies is starting to get to me a bit so perhaps its time we took the plunge properly..just got to fit it into my busy schedule  

love to all
kj x


----------



## Candy

Hi Guys

Hope all is well, Jess lovely to have you here at last xx Hope your chest infection is clearing up.

KJ just make sure you cans squeeze a few home days in when you start, lots of J's girl friends started at around 2, infact one started at 18months, but bizarrely their sisters are the same age they were but no where near ready, so just depends on the individual which you know, but Defoe go with the flow ready, will save on the washing 

It is chilly isn't it, resorted to hats over the fields yesterday very strange

Hiya NL, talking of vil and moosey where are you both ?? keeping everything crossed for your sister  

Minkey both mine are frightening climbers too, Jacob has even started climbing into the kitchen window, don't ask !!! Lucas copies everything, thankfully not that although he has a good go, by getting onto the bench and trying to reach the drain pipe, hes always on top of a  table or on the conservatory window ledge, cannot take my eyes off him.

Jo how are you the girls and Owen ?

Wow Kelly 4 kids and not even 30 thats some good going, have a fab time... don't feel guilty about the cots in one room, i think sharing rooms teaches lots of values, i know its not the same or numbers but J & L will be sharing soon... poor you and your nose, so glad wasn't any worse

Ok lots more to tell you or should i say go on and on and on about,,, so will post this while i have chance and try starting another Cx


----------



## Candy

well .... DH is working so much, sometimes not home till 10pm, 2am you name it... I have had to put up with it, when he does get home at say 7.30pm, hes in bed by 9 and really not very chatty ......and certainly not very housework helpy .... i had asked him to have Wednesday last week off so we could look round local school and visit popa in hospital (another story), he made it to the school, but then was on the PC.phone all day and into evening, his idea of day off was working from home......... so going away with my mum & dad for a few days next week to Lyme Regis, so that will be nice.

So Popa who is almost 102, had what appeared to be a mild stroke and that night of being in hospital, they didn't put the sides up on the bed, reckon they took them down to change cafeta or something (Although of course they denie this) but he was heavily drugged and is a large man nd could not have wiggled to the end of the bed as they suggested, anyway he broke his hip... and picked up an infection, proving hospitals are not actually the best place for you ... its all been a bit touch and go and no one apart from em and Duncan seem to think he will pull through, but i know hes a fighter

Still so much to babble on about will try and finish off later x


----------



## moomin05

Candy - hope you have a lovely time away in Lyme Regis.    to DH working all hours - hope that will change when number 3 comes along.  Sending you some      had to    at your boys.  Megan is a climber to - in fact she is a right monkey 

Jess - woo hoo, lovely to see you over here hun.  Hope your chest infection clears up soon.

Jo - lovely to see you popping in again - how are you feeling?  How are all the kiddies?

Kelly - admire you for having 4 kids by the time you are 30 - when I was 30 (many years ago) I was single, no house, no kids, still living at home part time !  

Hi to every one else.

All ok here, Megan is growing up so quickly and developing really fast, she is now stringing sentances together.  

Tx is going well, feel quite chilled out about it all at the moment, but know that will soon change once I get to egg collection, transfer and 2ww.  Egg collection should be on Thursday or Friday of this week, will know more tomorrow when I go for my next scan.  Have about 8 follicles at the moment which my consultant is pleased with considering my age and the fact that I am on the short protocol this time as well.  Will keep you all posted.

Right time to go and make a cuppa - at work again today - hate working weekends !

Catch you all later

xxxxx


----------



## starr

Morning.. Anyone remember me??  

I think that someone has put time on fast forward lately.... I have no time.. usually manage to read but not post back.. <note to self.. must try harder>

All is good though.. D is now (finally) a proper crawler.. getting faster and more inquisitive by the day.. Getting a bit clingy though, thinks she's realised that i'm not always there.. Wheni pick her up she's fine till she sees me then its all moaning till i pick her up.. quite nice really.
Can't believe she's 1 next saturday   Having a small tea party just for close family. Have bought her a trike with a handle,, that comes off when she's bigger. Think she'll love it.

OH damn got to go..

Love to Jess.. welcome, Candy hope pops is ok, KJ.. love the stories still, Moom.. good luck this week, Kelly.. hope the nose is ok, NL.. good luck to your sis, Charlie, TM, VIL and Moosey, Jo, Minkey and everyone esle

Love me xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

wow starr alomost 1 already where does the time go?

KM almost time for you to celebrate wow a whole year with little and now you have baby bro to complete the picture. Your struggle, strength and courage is an inspiration to many x x 

Moomin hope all is well with scan tomorrow

Candy hope pops is better soons x x 

Hello to everyone I have not mentioned

Donna x x


----------



## nickjoanneowen

Hi All,

Only got a quick 5 mins so will try to catch up, excuse me if I have missed anything/anyone.

Donna - How are you and the boys?

Starr - I cant believe Daisy is almost one, the time has just flown.  Owen had one of those trike things with the handles he loved it.

Moom - Im ok thanks, went through a huge bad patch for a few weeks but im feeling much better now.  Children are fine, Owen is back in school and loving it, girls are hard work but lovely.  Sian has been walking for a few months now Morgann is almost there but poor Kerys isnt interested yet, although she is walking around the furniture so hopefully we will have three walkers by Christmas!!  Will be thinking about you on Thursady/Friday having your EC.

Candy - Hope your ok sound like your having a tough time of it at the moment, how is your pops?  Hope weather in Lyme Regis is nice and you all have a lovely time.

KJ - Have you mastered the internet shop yet?  I used to do a lot of mine on the internet but they put the delivery charges up and i think its a bit too expensive to pay nearly £7 for shopping to be delivered to me when I live literally 2 mins away from Tesco's, thats a bag of nappies for me!  Plus I use it as an escape from the house for an hour or two?

Kelly - Dont worry about having three cots in one room I have to do it too, in a perfect world my house would be big enough or I could afford to move to a bigger house so that they could all have a room each but i just cant do it.  Im sure they are going to enjoy sharing whilst they are young im just not looking forward to the teenage years!!!!  Dont feel guilty about going away for your 30th, you deserve to have a great time.  I want to go to New York for my 30th next year but i dont think anyone will volunteer to look after 4 kids!!!

Anyway I had better be off, got to get the girls ready to go and collect Owen.  

Love to all

JO
x

Hi to everyone I have missed ive run out of time


----------



## moomin05

Just a quick one as my dinner is almost ready - yum yum

Scan went well again, have 9 follicles ranging from about 10mm to 20mm, so got to stim for another 2 days, with the cetrotide, and then do 2 lots of cetrotide on Wednesday, one morning and one in the afternoon.  Have another scan on Wednesday evening and egg collection is planned for Friday.  Will find out timings etc on Wednesday.

OMG is all I can say, before I know it I will be on the dreaded 2ww - then you are all going to have to try and keep me sane somehow!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Wow well done Moomin, can't wait to support you through the 2ww


----------



## nickjoanneowen

Moomin - Sounds fantastic, cant wait to keep you sane on the 2ww


----------



## Minkey

Moomin - looking good, well done!  We are here to keep you sane (well as sane as anyone can be on a 2ww!)

Minkey x


----------



## moomin05

Thanks  

Got to be in London for 8.45am, dropping Megan off at a friends house at 5am !!!!  

Starting to get a bit anxious about it all now, have been quite chilled until now.  Got 3 more jabs to do tomorrow and then Thursday I am jab free, but hey the old bottom bombs start then on Friday night !!!!  Oh the joys of it all


----------



## nickjoanneowen

Good luck Moom - Talking of bottom bombs did I ever tell you about what my hubby said when I had to use them - He said "gosh those are a bit big to swallow arnt they"


----------



## kellydallard

Only me

Jo-lo, at your hubby,clueless arent they??! I would love to go to New York too,dont think that will happen till I am alot older lol.Sorry to hear you have been struggling hun,remember we are all here if you want to chat about anything at all. Thanks for reassuring me on the cot front too.  

Kj-its all go in your house then,sounds like we have all got little climbers,they amaze me,turn your back for a split second any puff they are gone lol. are you nervouse/excited at the possibility of meeting bp's??

Candy-aww poor pops,sendin glots of get better vibes hun. Also sending one of these for Duncan   he really does need to look after you more hun,give him a good slap 

NL-good luck to your sis hun   

Moom-wow oh wow EC this fri   Im nervous for you,your so brave going again,we are all with you all the bloomin way hun,really hoping it goes smoothly for you babe.

Jess- yyyyyeeeeeyyyyyyyy fab to see you hun. Can totally understand why your hesitant hun,trust me though its real,your preggers   I remember feeling the same when I was preggers with the twins,once they were delivered my jaw was on the floor for about an hour,Its the most sureal and fantastic feeling all in one.

Donna-  hope your ok sweetie ??

Starr-SPOOKY I was thinking yesterday that it was Daisy's Birthday soon. HUGE happy birthday hugs from me in advance incase I dont get on.

Hows everyone else doing

Thanks all for asking after me.Nose is much better now and I can sneeze without crying   Cant guarantee I cant wee when I sneeze though LOL Michael thought it was really funny when I piddled a teeny bit-I just happened and he heard me say oops thats new !!! I thought  ah sod it I aint got no didnity left now!!

Right must dash and watch supernanny,think I may need to brush up on my naughty step technique for in a few months lol.

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## charliezoom

Hi,

Quick visit - will aim to catch up more tomorrow. Been busy bee with certain madam birthday prep (you up to the same Starr?! getting excited for her big day - yipppe!).

Moom - Hope all is going well hun. Thinking of you and we'll keep you as sane as we can, can't wait to share your 2ww hun! Keep +ve and 2 weeks will fly by!

Love to all and will be back on asap promise!

Charlie xxx


----------



## charliezoom

As promised back for a better post...

Candy - hope Dh's hours get better, not easy doing it all on your own   . Nice time away with your parents? Know what it can be like, we've had a massive few projects on so Dh has been working very similar hours to you say ur Dh has. Is there light at the end of the tunnel for these hours? Stupid quest - is he still  looking for work nearer home, does he have to time to?! Hey keep smiling hun, it can only get better!
Had a think about j and food - do you (which I am sure you do so not sure why I am saying this - sorry if that is the case!   ) shop, prepare and cook food with him? Spose to help them be more interested in foods? Also not making ANY fuss about food for a few weeks - letting him have what he wants and then slowing start to ask if he would try a new food and with lots of casualness about it start getting him to bravely try a new food then when that is established another etc etc. Saw this on a tv prog recently  
Is papa ok? How's things?

Minkey - great to see you and clarice. How's food going? Hope your madly busy month incl trips away go brilliantly altho know you will miss your girls loads!

Jess - Woooowhhhhhooo fab to have you on here! How are you doing?  

Kelly - fab to here nose is better! 

moom - hope all i good with you!

Starr - sounds like a fab pressie she'll love it! Hope tea party goes well and she has a great day - and you enjoy the celebrations too! Wow 1 yr, big girl crawling and getting about   . How's work for you? childcare all ok now?

Jo - great to see you back on here, how are you?

Looby - how are you all? Katie all recvovered? I'm so sorry we can't make it. Hope you all have a fab day!

Donna - how are you all?

KJ - You all ok?

NL - has GNR been ? How'd ya do? You all ok? How is potty training going?

Billie - how are you guys?

Morgan, 36, VIL, TM - all ok?  

Love to all I've missed.

We are having a wee tea party tomorrow and as sis can't make it we're over there for more cake on Monday! Think someone is starting to understand she has a birthday, asking for cake with candles to blow out. Bless! May do rare breads farm or zoo @ weekend too. Dh has tomorrow off - Yipppeee a long weekend  
Have you all got good weekends planned?

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey

Just about to pop off on my child-free hols but just time to say

Happy 2nd Birthday Iduna

Happy 1st Birthday Daisy





















Minkey x


----------



## nickjoanneowen

Enjoy your holiday Minkey

Can I ask for some advice please, Morgann & Sian are going through a terrible stage of hurting each other, Morgann has three nasty bite marks on her arm where sian has had a go at her, broken the skin too, i just dont know what to do to teach them that this isnt acceptable.  Help

Jo
x


----------



## moomin05

jsut running through, as not long got back from London, to say egg collection went well and we got 9 eggs which we were really pleased about.  Now just got to hope that some fertilize over night.  Will update once we know more.

xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen

Good Luck Moomin, hope those eggs fertilise over night.
x


----------



## charliezoom

Hello!

*Starr - HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY DAISY!!!!! Have a fab day enjoy your tea party!*

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## charliezoom

Hi again,

Moom - fab news!! Keeping fingers crossed and sure all will be tickityboo for you!

Jo - soz you have this to content with and poor loves when they are hurt lik that. I don't have any advice so sorry to be so pants but offer you big   and sure someone will offer some fab advice very soon.  

Minkey - thanks for birthday wishes hun, you are a star! Pressi is lovely ta  . Hope your childfree trip is going well and you aren't missing those lovely girls too much  

jess - you gonna join in again, that toe did get a lil wet when you dipped it in - take it that it didn't fall off   ! Hope all is good with you.


Have a good weekend you all!


Love Charlie xxx


----------



## starr

Just flying by to wish Iduna a very happy birthday. 
Hope you've had a lovely day sweetie xxxxxx

Moom, hope those embies are doing their stuff!!   

Just wrapped Daisys pressies..not gone mad.. figured she's goona get loads tommorow!! Can't believe my baby's one !! Feel all a bit emotional really!!

Love to all

Soppy Starr xx


----------



## keemjay

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY IDUNA!!!*  

  *HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAISY!!!*   

great news moom..   for lots of good little embies tomoz

littlie has been home a year tomorrow..can't believe it. off for a celebratory walk and cake in the afternoon 
no real progress on the potty training, just going at her pace and if we're at home we'll have a go, if out no pressure..
babybro is walking everywhere, he's so diddy it looks very cute..he's signing please for everything, it gets confused with a kiss ...he now puts his hand to mouth and makes a kissing noise 

love to all

kj x


----------



## moomin05

woo hoo very happy 6 out of 9 have fertilised.  Better rate than last time as we had 7 out of 12 !  Will find out on Monday when transfer will be, hoping to go to blasts, but it is down to the clinic now !

Feeling fine today, had a nice lie in this morning !!!!


----------



## MollyW

Hurray Moomin! Congratulations on the fertilisation - really excelllent.    for you now!

*Happy Birthday* to Daisy and Iduna.   Have a lovely day all of you!

And *Happy Finding Your Forever Home Day* to Littlie.    Where did that year go?    ...and    to BabyBro, what a little cutie!

 to everyone else especially Candy  - hope you're doing okay and Kelly  for your poor nose!

Got to go DP is cooking a big brunch and its almost ready.  Have earned it though as we went on an 11 mile  yesterday in the Forest of Dean and I'm really shattered now - walking like John Wayne. 

Have a lovely weekend everyone.
Loads of love
Molly xxx


----------



## charliezoom

Well done moom! Fab news and top to get a lie in too!!

Starr - love the new photo of cutie daisy! Did you have a great day?

KJ - Woooooweee to that year, bet you can't believe she's been with you for all that time can you?! Gone so quick but sooooo many precious memories and milstones achieved plus the amazing bonus of babybro to add to the precious family - you fab 4 you! Hope cake and walk were great celebrations had.

Molly - thanks hun! Very nice to see you pop in here. How are the legs after that bike ride john   ?!! Go girl!

Love to all - enjoy the sun! Charlie  xxx


----------



## Candy

Moly you never fail to amaze me   well done you on that bike ride, brunch sounds just what the doctor ordered.

Happy Birthdays Daisy   and Iduna  

Wow that year has flown by KJ

Charlie thanks for your ideas, we do heaps of cooking and preparing together, i think he only eats the cakes we make, especially banana bread...... so much going on at the moment, home, DH, kids, Popa, pregnancy that I haven't got time to update/bore you all, but think of you all often

Cx


----------



## jess p

Sorry, really did intend to post again but had horrid time - got admitted to hospital!! 

Can't believe how hard it is to have a baby!!! 

I'd only gone to the GP because I still felt rough & now have bad heartburn and acid reflux - just wanted some Gaviscon on prescription!  

Anyway, GP decided she ought to make me have urine test - found protein & blood but had found blood twice before & sent off to hos & they weren't worried.

My legs, hands & feet are mega swollen - this is obviously quite normal in pregnancy but apparently it's a bit too early!

So she decided to listen for the baby's heartbeat - spent ages & she couldn't find it.  I wasn't overly worried until she went into major panic mode & rushed to the phone to call the hos straight away!  She told me I must go for an emergency scan - the earliest was 3.5 hours later!!    She was in such a flap that I never did get the bloody Gaviscon prescription!  

She then added, oh it might be just too early to find the h/b - trouble was I had heard it three times weeks earlier when the midwife had found it immediately!!

I drove home in shock & decided I wouldn't tell DH or anyone until I'd been for the scan but then my mum rang up & I couldn't stop    - I've never been so terrified in all my life - I was so certain the baby had died.

Mum was in a state too, she rushed over & then DH rang me!  So I decided to tell him & , bless him he rushed stright home.  The hard part was waiting so long for the scan - all I kept thinking was I'll probably have to deliver the baby as it's nearly 17 weeks & that I didn't really want to see the scan.

They were fantastic at the hospital - I was a complete mess, the    just wouldn't stop & I could hardly stand up - I just couldn't believe we'd got this far & then it had all gone wrong again.

I was just SO relieved when the sonographer found the h/b straight away on the scan!!  I told her I could have kissed her!!  Baby was face down having a nice little snooze but h/b was pounding away! 

Then you have to see the doctor & she was a trainee that I had seen before - she took one look at my swollen ankles ( which are actually about half the size they were as I've had a week off sick with my legs up!!) & insisted on measuring my legs & ankles!!  Anyway, with my blood clotting history - even though it's not Factor V Leiden (or however you say it!!), & the blood in my urine, she decided they needed to admit for monitoring & a scan!   

I asked when I would need to come in & she told me I couldn't go home because if it was dvt & I then collapsed at home they'd be liable!!!  So I had to scribble down on the back of an envelope loads of things for DH to collect for me from home!!

I had no idea he didn't know what mascarra looked like!!   

Luckily I had a room to myself but it was like an oven because I was on the mat ward & it has to be hot for the babies!  My bed backed onto the toilet - which was a nice touch!!  

They took blood pressure, pulse, blood oxygen levels & my temp every 4 hours - including at 2.30am!!!  I had about 2 hours sleep & then just gave up & read my book!!  

The food was ok just no where near enough !!  DH had to bring me up a sandwich and some crisps!!  One girl said that she sent her DH out for Kentucky after she'd had her supper!! 

Anyway, I eventually had the scan the next day - apparently I have v muscular thighs!!!   - if you saw them you would know why I found this so funny!!  It's because I used to swim - I was a lifeguard.  Anyway, as I thought, no dvt!!!    They're now stressing over my kidneys!  I won't get those results back til next week & I've got to go back to the clinic.  

The m/wives were FAB!  I had a long chat with one about c-sections & again, she was amazed my cons wouldn't let me have one as "he's usually so pro elective c-sections" - this is the 3rd m/wife to tell me this so I am now certain it's personal!  She advised me to call the antenatal clinic & ask to change cons - apparently it's pretty easy - so I shall do that on Monday.

Anyway, nuff of my rantings!   Moomin - really pleased for you, hope you get a nice juicy BFP soon!

Kim - you sound to be having so much fun!!!

Congrats on the 1st birthdays too - wow!  How quickly has that whizzed by?!

Molly - get you!  Miss outdoor pursuits enthusiast!!! 

Right, off for a nap - DH is in the doghouse for coming back much the worse for wear after a "lads'"!!! night out with the neighbours - they got drunk and missed the last bust home & had to walk across the heath in the pitch black - staggering in at 1am!  I was not v happy!!!  I was seriously tempted to be "out" when he got home but was too knackered to get in the car & drive round the block!!!   Good job I didn't cos he was too well oiled to have noticed!!!

Slaters,

Jess xxx


----------



## Candy

Oh bless you Jess.... this warmer weather makes me swell up, but jeez those thighs sound huge !!  just kidding, sorry to read what an awful scare you had and really glad that they are keeping an eye on you and that the baby is ok.... good idea to change cons and i did smile when i read the mascara comment, how sweet
Cx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hiya BFP's!

I hope you dont mind me posting here but I wonder if you could offer me any advice?

I am currently at CD20 and not due to have IUI until next week (hopefully). My follies have been up and down but hoping, after a baseline scan on Monday, that I will have some good follies ready for basting later in the week.

The problem is I am starting to have AF symptos with the exeption of not able to eat after 5pm, 4 days now! It is doing wonders for my figure but infuriating all the same. I have constant heartburn and nausea. Also been having AF type pains   What is going on? I am a getting worried AF may come before I have even had chance to start my IUI. Is this possible? Still on Menopur (2 amps per day as from Friday)

I would be so unhappy if AF showed but I havent read about this happening during the menopur injections, is anyone able to offer any advice?


----------



## charliezoom

Jess - OMG what a worry that all is for you! So pleased you are home and ok now (don't you just love hospital food, noise and care eh?!). How has your weekend been? My those thighs   I have visions of a shot putter   only joking! Take it easy and get those feet up and rested - very nasty I remember it well  

Sammy - is it maybe follies growth pains and cramps that you are feeling? Can be pretty similar to AF pains. Just a thought.

Must fly I can hear DH struggling with a slightly wired and getting tired person trying to do some painting! Mmmm maybe not the right time but she so wanted to try out her new painting pressies and we're at my sister's all day tomorrow.

Candy - hope you are keeping sane   . Also hope popa ok.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## keemjay

goodness jess what a fright  i can imagine how terrified you must've been..thank goodness all ok now..you look after yourself you 

hope all ok candy..you sounding abit stressed 

gotta rush, been a bit of a bonkers weekend and got loadsa stuff to sort out..had a lovely day yesterday, really special..i read back littlies journal that i wrote this time last year and had a few tears..all the magical firsts from when she first walked into our house, through her first naps and first run in the garden to the wonderful first day when we didnt have to take her back to the FC. can't believe where we are now, soo  much has happenend and she has changed so much, she's been a complete star this weekend, so loving and happy..this morning she and i watched x factor from last night snuggled up in a duvet, like a couple of proper girls, she was doing my hair and putting clips in and fetching food for me from the kitchen..was really special 

love to all

kj x


----------



## moomin05

Well I am now officially on the 2 week wait, have been to London today for egg transfer, and have 2 lovely 8 cell embryos on board - both had a  tiny bit of fragmentation,  Also had another 8 cell, 6 cell, 5 cell and I think either a 3 or 4 cell, which they are going to try and take to blasts and freeze - but not holding out much hope for those, as we didn't freeze any last time.

Did have the day off booked off work tomorrow but have decided to go back in as my job isn't stressful and I just sit at a desk and I only work part time.  So back to the mad house.  

Test day is 25th October - AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Donna Taylor

Way to go moomin sending you lots of         for you 2ww

Donna x x


----------



## keemjay

great news moomin..glad ET went well and you now have those 2 lovelies on board..sending you lots of    

kj x


----------



## charliezoom

Well done moom - good day for testing - Iduna was actually due that day and it is my sister & nieces birthdays! Lets hope it is a fab day for you too and will bring you marvellous news of a BFP.

Much love to all Charlie xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Everyone,

KJ you day with little sounds just wondefull - brought a tear to my eye x x 

Donna x x


----------



## Minkey

Good luck Moomin


----------



## charliezoom

Moom - all ok? Keeping sane?

KJ - you still bleary from all those wonderful memory?

Candy - How are you hun?   Much love and kisses   Thinking of you.

Sammy - How are you now, those pains still happening?

Jess - How are things? You ok?

Minkey - How was your trip away? All ok? Hows Clarice and food? All prep for Christening going well? You busy bee you!


Love to all, Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey

Jess - just read abit further back, poor you what a horrible scare to have x

Charlie - had a lovely few days thanks, really relaxing just read, slept & was pampered!  All busy busy for the Christening now - got to clean the house from top to bottom for the Godparents staying, order shopping, pick up cake, make some party bags for children, find something I can fit into to wear etc etc...looking forward to it though, it will be a great weekend.

We are getting a wood burner installed next week, I am so excited as it means we will have some heat!  Resisted putting the heating on so far yet as oil os sooo expensive!

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom

Minkey - So pleased you had a fab time away!! And woweee for wood burner! Bring on the heat   . Hey was wood delivery ok in the end   ? Bet you cannot wait! Is that before the christening then? Oh do not clean too much till after - they may make some mess eh?!   
Agree on heating cost totally! But - listen to this... I was being such a stinge with ours that didn't wrap Iduna up enough the other week when the frosty monster weekend came  - poor love was like an iceblock and I didn't realise for ages, she went back off for 20mins each time i went to see her, after a few visits it dawned on me that it may be cold in her room. I felt like the most evil bad mum in the world. Got socks and stuff on her and she merrily slept, in the morning she said sorry for being awake in the night - awwwrrrrr bless but made me feel all the more guilty     !
Busy for you then but well worth it as it will be a fab weekend I am sure. try to take time to just enjoy your special day tho won't you? 

love to all xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Charlie,

That is so cute that Iduna said sorry for being awake - adorable


----------



## Candy

Hi all

Well as some of you who use ******** will know, we lost popa on Monday afternoon, the hip operation really took it out of him and sadly he didn't make it to his 102nd birthday, nor will he meet our new baby, I still haven't really got my head round all of this and still feel very bitter towards the nurses who let him fall out of bed, I know he has had a great live and Jacob and Lucas are lucky to have known him, but I do feel very cheated as I know how full of life and love he was b4 being admitted to hospital.

To top it all ... I am really struggling with this pregnancy, I know its not going to be easy with 2 kids in tow, but deep down in my heart of hearts, I always wanted 4children, 2 and 2 and after this pregnancy (yes I know I am damm lucky to be in this situation) I know that I could not be pregnant again, my body is not up to it and I am falling apart literally...... I think the thing I am finding hard is that I can't stand hearing people moan when pregnant, I have always been this way, yeah I know being sick everyday, ending up in hospital, having bad hips etc is bad, but I have always said yeah yeah, that's awful ...whatever get over it, you are pregnant, damm lucky and soon it will all be over and you will have a new life to look after of course twia nd triple pregnancyes are different but one bub hmmmm........ so the fact that I am finding this one impossible is a challenge in itself as I can normally muster a positive spin on it all .......and am hating myself for being such a complete moaner (Only to really close friend and DH I may add)  I have physio this afternoon for spd, I had always called sciatica, but having worsened to the extent of not being able to see to Lucas at night I saw the GP who diagnosed this, I also have the most enormous, vulva varicosities, I can't even reach to wipe my bum, as I have new baboon features preventing the path.... yesterday I plucked up the courage to see the gp again ! thinking I was having a prolapse... so there we are, body is falling apart, my kids are running rings round me and I can't get my head round the death of popa.... mum and dad have gone and got a huge dog, which means I don't feel safe having my boys there yet, so can't ask for help from them as they also now have my nephew living there, so between dog walking and school runs (1 hour round trip twice aday) I am a bit stuffed.

No real personals, just a candy moan ! Cx  go on rack my knuckles and think to yourselves, yeah yeah you lucky cow, just get on with it ............. I so hate being a moaner !

Good luck Moom


----------



## moomin05

Candy - Hun you moan away hun, that is what we are all here for.  As I said on ** sorry to hear about popa, you have got so much to deal with at the moment, his passing away, and pregnancy number 3.  I admire you for even going for number 3, 2 would definitely be enough for me, and yours are quite close together as well.  I feel for you with the SPD, thankfully it is something I never suffered with when pregnant with Megan, but a friend of mine is pregnant and bless her she is on crutches, hope the physio helps.

Wish I lived a bit closer to come and give you a hand or even just a big hug as sounds as though you could do with one at the moment.  

Is DH still home in good times in the evening to help you out with the boys at bedtime etc?  

Take care of yourself and rant away as much as you want

xxxxx


----------



## Minkey

Candy     I think pregnancy gets harder on us as we get older (not that you are old but you know what I mean!) I can only relate what you have said to my sister who now has 3, she found the third pregnacy so much harder.  There is much more strain on you - being pulled in two current children's directions, you body is getting more & more battered/pulled about etc.  She had regular accupunture for SPD throughout her 3rd, having never suffered from it before - she said it really helped, perhaps worth a try?  She really wanted 4 too but just can't go through it all again.  I know having had Clarice I could not be pregant again, all that sickness etc, so I really admire you.  Please feel free to moan, just because you do it does not mean you are not REALLY grateful/pleased/happy to be having another baby, we all know that & everyone understands...

So sorry again about your Poppa too I understand why you would feel angry.

Minkey xx


----------



## Minkey

Charlie -    at Iduna, I know what you mean Agatha has a 10.5 tog duvet on her now and Clarice is wearing lots of layers in her gor-bag - loads more than Agatha ever did, her hands are still very cold though when I check her before bed, but she isn't waking so is obviously warm enough!  Wood was great but I think we will need more to see us through the winter - hard to know how long it will last....we have no wheel barrow so DH had to carry it piece by piece to the shed - note to self, invest in wheelbarrow for next time


----------



## starr

Hey Candy.. you moan away honey.. i think you've got bery good grounds!

I found it hard being pg with just me to think of let alone run around 2 active boys and dealing with lots of health problems. I think that as ladies who've struggled to get pg we then feel that we have no right to moan as we've realised our dreams. However when you think about it thats rubbish! Being pg is a real test of your body (and mind) and sometimes its tough. Please don't be so hard on yourself. You've done so well with those beautiful boys of yours (and will with this one too) Just try and get through the next few weeks and things will imrpove (or change anyway  ) 

I'm so sorry about your poppa T, As i said on ** its hard to loose anyone at any wage esp when you think it could have been avoided. If you want to rant then call me xxxx

Sending you J, L and dh (and bump) loads of love

Me xx


----------



## starr

Hello 

Well the party of the year went well, ended up with a house full (including some un expected visitors!) and it all went really well. She loved her pressies (esp her trike) Looked like Queen Daisy being pushed around by her adoring public!! 

I can't quite believe that my baby girl is now 1 and becoming so independant and curious of the world around her! One of my dear friends is due her baby in 3 weeks after 2 m/c and an acceptance that she would never have a baby! Its like looking at me as she's still a bit detached and can't quite believe she will have a baby very soon. Am so happy for her!

Sorry no personals.. must get on with some tidying...
Back later

Love Me xxx


----------



## keemjay

aw candy my sweets..i echo what the others have said, dont feel bad about having a moan..hopefully it perhaps made you feel better letting that all out 
it sounds like you have every right to have a bit of a moan with SPD and baboon-botty OUCH..what did the GP say about that 
school run sounds a mare..isnt there someone that could do one for you..hour round trip x2 sounds bonkers the state you're in...

thinking ahead have you a college where you could get a trainee nursey nurse (or whatever the modern day equivalent is) to come and lend a hand  as part of their work experinece once bubs is here..or what is you have moom..homestart/surestart? i'm sure you would qualify for that if incapcitated with SPD..would be good to get your name on a list now...

   and more   hun..and sending you strength to get through the funeral

kj x


----------



## charliezoom

Hi,

Candy - So sorry that popa has died and at such a tough time. Totally understand that the pain of this feels too enormous and that you are feeling angry at the staff. It is such a hard thing to say goodbye to ones we love so very much - big, big   's
As the others say hun, we are here to listen and you can moan as much as you like - cos I do not see it as moaning but just you sharing your feelings hun - which you can do anytime and I love to hear the good the bad and the ugly as i hope that is what friends are for ain't it?

Sorry that this pg is so tough. Our bodies do take one hell of a battering each time don't they? Wow with 2 fabulousy lovely but very active boys to care for too then my, I'm not surprised your baboon bum and SPD have come out to say 'Slow Down Missus'   ! I'm sure that life isn't so evil that it would give you them to slow down but you know what mean  ! 
Parent eh?! How do they managed to * it all up too, just when you need them there, they go and get a dog and all that. As KJ says is there no one else local to you to help? And do try local college and surestart/homestart as people i know have done both. 

When is the funeral? Do hope that you have a bit of time for it all to sink in first. 

Hope Dh is there to help at mo and that physio and accu if you take that route all help. 

Take good care lovey    ! Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy

Thanks guys was good to offload and as you say, you do feel incredibly guilty moaning or even feeling this way as so many are still waiting for that positive, its not a baboon botty, although i have always had piles on and off since J, its the front bit ! which is why its so yucky tmi i know but so glad wasn't actually a prolapse as i was totally convinced my inners had fallen out, but instead they just pop out to play   !!! KJ the Gp was fantastic, she said its particular bad at the moment and won't go away until after the birth, but it does ease up depending on how much time on feet etc, shes had 3 kids herself so is very understanding.....anyway phsio today was fab, it is the sciatic nerve that is giving me so much jip and have lots of new excercises to try, appears she only works thursdays and i can't do a week today as that the funeral, so back in 2 weeks
.... KJ I don't do the school runs for my nephew thats my mum and dad, it just means that they have 2 new responsibilities at a time, i could really do with them, that said had a good day today and I can cope with the boys, just need to slow down (i.e stop picking up their toys all day long) and try and get Lucas going back through the night as thats the killer.... and i think its time to get that cleaner.

Thanks also for all your kind words about popa, he has always said no black or tears at his funeral, i can manage the first, but even thinking no tears and I am off.

Charlie thank you, DH has been really good the last few days, although hes late home tonight, hes been perserving at night with Lucas to get him back down without resorting to our bed and i am so so grateful, i think finally he believes i am not just being a hypercontriac, as having seen below (TMI) i think hes been well and truly shocked into knowing that something has to give.

Starr so glad the party went well, sorry I won't see you at Katies, i just can't face the drive and running after the boys at soft play as DH is working this weekend ... but promise to catch up when this little baby arrives.

Ok must dash, must do some dinner Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Starr so glad Daisy had a great birthday, have you found room for all her presents yet?

Candy glad to hear you are feeling better. I htink KJ had a good idea about homestart worth looking into. I haven't exactly clicked with my worker but she is nice and a big help expecially when I need extra hands to take the boys out.
You are doing really well looking after 2 toddlers is bloody hard I only just about manage it and thast without beign pregnant so don't be so hard on your self hun.

More posistives to Moomin

and big hellos to everyone else. Kelly, Jo how are you both?

Donna x x


----------



## nickjoanneowen

Hi All,

I must confess im getting worse and worse at finding the time to post these days.  

Donna - How are you and the boys, glad your Homestart lady helps a bit even if you dont click at least its another pair or hands - What I would do for that!!

Candy - Dont worry about off loading, my god I have done my share of that over the past few years!  I can only say I agree with all the other ladies and think your doing a fantastic job.  Hope your bits are feeling a bit less sore! Ouch!!!  Is that going to be a problem for you when your in labour?  Thinking about you re your Popa - I lost my grampy in April and it still hurts now but it makes me feel so much better to think of what a wonderful life he had, if it wasnt for him we wouldnt be the family that we are today and I know he is proud of us.

Starr - Sounds like D had a fantastic birthday, its scary how quickly they come around isnt it!  

Hi to everyone else I havent mentioned hope you are all well.

Im living in a sick house at the moment, we all except for DH have a cold at the moment, the girls are suffering the most and im feeling really rough today, hopefully i will feel a bit better for my birthday tomorrow, at least I get a lie in! LOL

Jo
x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Happy birthday for tomorrow Jo x x x x


----------



## Candy

Happy birthday Jo and little Katie for sunday too, hope you all have a wonderful day x


----------



## Donna Taylor

How are you feeling Candy?


----------



## kellydallard

Sorry this is quick but I can hear Isabel stirring on the monitor so I am sure I will be going up to sort her in a mo

Jo-    for tomorrow babe.Really do hope you all start getting better soon,sounds like our house last week. Hope you enjoy some nice pressies!!

Candy-awwww hun sorry about your pops     so sorry your struggling at the mo,I also suffered terribly esp when preggers with Isabel,it was by far the worst. Hope the physio helps and remember its not for much longer.Big hugs hun.

Moomin-       

Donna-im not bad ta for asking,glad you got a homestart volunteer.hows your gorgeous boys??

Gotta go

Kelly x


----------



## charliezoom

Happy Birthday Katie!!! Hope you had a fun party and a fab day!   

Happy Birthday Jo. You get treated to lots of goodies by your lovely brood?

Candy - how are you doing hun?  

Great to hear from you, Jo, Kelly and Donna!

Love to all, Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey

Happy Birthday Katie!  Haope you had a lovely day x


----------



## *looby*

One very tired Mummy,

But thanks for all Katie's Cards     she had a Fab day and was thouroughly spoilt   

Love to all
xxx


----------



## keemjay

belated birthday wishes to jo and katie  

hows you candy, hope things are a bit better in your house this week..physio exercises helped at all?

jo - hope all the colds are better..mercifully we seemd to have escaped any colds and bugs so far

jess - you're queit hows you..no more scares i hope..

donna - nice to see you peeking in, hope all going ok your end..

all good here..had meeting with BF last week which went well, have BM and Bgranny next tues...we have put our papers in to court for babybro, he had 3 names so we've taken one out and added in my grandads name..he lived with us and was a right old character, lived till 97..Arthur..those of you who know babybros name will see how nicely it goes (well i think so  )

went to  a party fri night with the kids..a surprise anniv one for my aunt and uncle..was in a marquee in their garden..live jazz 'n all. we thought we'd go for the beginning and see how long the kids lasted..i gave them late naps to give us a fighting chance! babybro fell asleep in my arms with blaring music in his ears at 9pm..i bundled him up in a big blanket, laid him in the pushchair and parked him up next to the chiminea and there he stayed till 11pm when littlie finally gave in! was a really nice evening and was so good that the kids just went with the flow..sort of thing i wanted us to be able to do as a family. downside was that i forgot to do babybros nappy as just popped him in bed in his clothes when we got home..so he was in a cloth nappy from 4pm to 7am next morning  his bum was on fire by the next morning, so sore..had loads of nappy off time and metanium but basically all the skin fell off over the weekend..i feel like such a bad mummy   he's hardly complained tho bless him and it looks remarkably good today phew!

we've had a busy weekend socialising with friends and family..been lovely taking the kids along and seeing them happily fit in..littlie is so grown up now..she sits up on abig chair if we're out and tucks in to whatevers on offer, says please and thank you and asks for more..such a delight. babybro continues to amaze me, i'm actually a bit worried that he's going to be too bright to handle..he literally says a new word every day and uses it in the right context, he signs please  (kissing his hand, so cute) for everything and really knows what he wants..he's heavily into kisses at the mo, melts my heart..and kisses sorry if he bashes littlie with toys aaah

right best get on , kids are having rather late naps for my liking, better wake them up!


love to all
kj x


----------



## nickjoanneowen

Hi all

Flying visit, just to say thank you to you all for my birthday wishes.  I had an OK start to the day, you know the usual predictable presents from DH etc but the end of the day was fantastic, because I had a cold I didnt want to go out for a meal because it would be a waste as I cant taste so DH and I ended up going to bingo - I only went an won £1,000 then DH won £100 - Fantastic.  My car is on its last legs so i have put it towards that and done a little shopping today - Yipppeeeee
x


----------



## keemjay

wow jo well done you    what a brilliant birthday!

kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Well done Jo thats fantastic x x x


----------



## moomin05

Jo - Happy belated birthday wishes hun, sorry I missed it,and well done on the winnings, hope you are treating yourself to something nice

Big birthday wishes for all the other birthdays that I have missed recently.

I am so not on this planet at the moment, not sure where I am, apart from the dreaded 2ww - thankfully only 4 days to go now, until I test - assuming I don't give in before hand.

Getting loads of symptoms but trying hard not to read anything into them, but it is hard !  

Hey ho

Hope everyone is ok, and don't worry I will post my news once we know !!!!  Although we are going away for the weekend so may not be able to post until Monday !!!


----------



## Donna Taylor

for Moomin

Donna x x x


----------



## keemjay

thinking of you moomin..wow only 4 days, that went quick, well it did for me 

    

kj x


----------



## Minkey

KJ - it went quick for me too!!  

Moomin - MONDAY - I can't wait until then          

Charlie - thanks for the cards really kind of you, I had trouble wrapping the doll, Agatha saw the ballet shoes on her & decided it must be hers   I would normally say you should have rung the bell but you had a lucky escape this time as the Vicar was here talking about Sunday & she was on her second cup of coffee   

Trying to clear the lounge this afternoon for the men to install the wood burner tomorrow - yeah!  And also trying to scrub the house from top to bottom for the Christening on Sunday, got 6 people staying over on Saturday night so all that to arrange too.....

A very busy & slightly stressed Minkey x


----------



## nickjoanneowen

Minkey - Sounds like your a very busy bee at the moment, hope the christening goes well on Sunday

Moomin - Im keeping everything crossed for you,    

KJ - Your family sounds so delightful, would love to know your childrens names, I think I know littlies but if you dont mind could you PM me them.

Hi to everyone else, thanks for all your birthday wishes and congratulations on my little win, I think I said before my car is on its last legs, head gasket gone, oil leak, water leak, I was driving around a very busy roundabout the other day and power steering just went and I almost crashed into the car beside me so im putting it towards a new one.

Jo
x


----------



## charliezoom

Hi all!

Jo - go you! Winnings sound like a much needed surprise for that poorly car  

KJ - hey, sounds like much fun with you all.

Moom - Woooowhhooo that's not long to go now then! Hang on in there and tons of      vibes     a muchly  

Minkey - is it Jenny Seggar by any chance, the vicar that is? talk the hind legs of a donkey she would! Lovely tho mind. Hope you have a fab day and that entertaining the masses goes very well and with ease (hope they all chip in with help too!!). It'll soooo be worth the work to have that fire going, bet you are counting the hours till the first match is struck to light it!

Love to you all, Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey

Charlie - no it was Barbara, but once she got going, goodness


----------



## moomin05

OK send the       I have tested and OMG it is a    

I am in shock still, will test again tomorrow and on Saturday which is our OTD - but had a gut feeling today as have been tired and feeling sick as well.

Keeping everything crossed now that our little embie/s stick


----------



## starr

Yippee!!!!! Well done Moom ... Congrats to you all xxx

Hello All.. still mad busy with work, lots of parties (btw Ta Looby for sunday we had a lovely time) and trying to get ready for holiday.. did i mention that i'm off to Antigua next weds??   

Hope everyone is ok ?? 

Will pop back l8r xxx


----------



## kellydallard

HUGE CONGRATS MOOMIN
FAB NEWS
DEAD HAPPY FOR YOU HUN
BET YOU ITS TWINS LOL​


----------



## jess p

Wow, well done Moomin!  Get plenty of rest as you'll need it if it's twins!!  


I am sooooo tired!!  Really wishing I'd been a teenage mum!    The heartburn's just not funny anymore! 

The 5 year olds in my class have been quite funny - they're v excited about the baby!  I had a hos appt the other morning & when I got back after lunch one of the boys said "Oh, Miss, did you have a baby this morning?"!!!  Oh, if it was that easy!

Then another one said "I know when your baby's getting out.  It's getting out at Easter. My mum said"!!  Bless!

Thankfully it's half term next week - then we'll start the run up to Christmas with horrendously painful rehearsals for the Nativity!!  Still, it's always quite lovely at the end!


I hope everyone else is oK?  Kim have you bought any Christmas presents yet ... or are you going for the "They'll be much happier with the cardboard box" approach?!!   I bet even you are getting a teeny bit excited about it all this year!!!  

I would quite like to hide under the duvet until the baby's born!

Love to all,
Jess xxx


----------



## moomin05

please don't mention twins     one will be enough thanks !!!  

Going to test again tomorrow and Saturday just to make sure it is true!


----------



## Minkey

Hurrah Moomin    , what wonderful news!!!!!!!

Jess -  I have done lots of Xmas shopping  .  They must be practising at Agatha's pre-school for the play, she has come home twice this week singing her version of some old favourites including "we MISS you a merry Christmas" and one about Mary on a donkey that I have no idea of the real tune or words.  I tried to tell her it's "we WISH you" but she is having none of it   

I am now the proud owner of a lovely wood burner, at last I can heat my house, I am SO pleased.....

Minkey x


----------



## keemjay

well done moomin, you naughty girl you  
       

candy thinking of you today  

jess - no not excited yet, i think i will be nearer the time when it actually IS near the time   simply cant  think about shopping yet

its like an episode of extreme laundry round here as littlies has had some sicky thing since tues night and then babybro thought he'd join in too this eve..not sure  if its the same tho as he just got himself in a tizz at teatime and threw up as he does occasionally  we'll see how he is overnight 

off to have tea and relax as its been a full on couple of days..
love to all
kj x


----------



## charliezoom

Well done on your fab   hun! Hope next tests get stronger and help you really believe it!

Jess - hope you enjoy half term off!

soz in a hurry!

Love to all, Charlie xxx


----------



## moomin05

Tested again this morning and still a BFP !!!!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard

Hey moom

TWINS TWINS TWINS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor

yea well done Moomin I am so happy for you that has made my day. And given me hope.

When will you have a scan? could well be twins lol

Congratulations

Donna x x


----------



## Dona-Marie

on ur bfp   
Good Afternoon Ladies hope u r well its now sunday i go on tues for my scan and im gettin nervous has usual in case nothing is happening   that everything is ok has its goin to be a bad time for my dh has we have to have the family dog put down so hopefully tuesday will a happy day for him


----------



## nickjoanneowen

WELL DONE MOOMIN


----------



## charliezoom

Minkey - you have a great day for Clarice's Christening? Hope fire was roaring too and all guests were great!

Moom- You ok there on cloud nine?

Candy - how are you hun? Any improvement? Hope you are   ing today.  . How's things in general? Sorry that your dream of 4 lil ones may not come true. I was thinking about it a lot these last few days and I can understand some of what you are feeling must be very hard to take. Life just doesn't dish out what we want, need or expect sometimes does it? I hope you get your head, emotions and hormones around it and can find a way forward that feels a good place for you and your family. Hope baboon front botty bits are ok at mo. Keep strong hun!

Jess - oh great tired lady, how are you? Enjoy this week off then it is  only a few weeks till you get a grand ole maternity leave! Do wish I got more than my token few days off before madam arrived - make the most of it you hear!

Love to all, Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey

We had a great day yesterday Charlie thanks for asking.  It was wet but a lovely day!  We walked to the Church in the rain & then went to The Crown in Bildeston for a yummy lunch.  It all went to plan & I think everyone enjoyed it.

My sister & parents only left today & I leave here on Wed to go to my IL's before DH & I get the Eurostar to Paris on Friday!!!!!! I can't wait to have 2 nights together in Paris, a break from such a manic year that we both need.

The burner is WONDERFUL - my house is nice & toasty!

Minkey x


----------



## Candy

Just a semi quickie from me as been a manic weekend with two lovely christenings (My sisters son, we were godparents and Triciah's beautiful son Michael) and a busy day today, Charlie I really hope I didn't come across like that, although reading back my comments about people moaning it isn't about me having 4 kids, god noooo .... although in my heart of hearts i wanted that, i know its unlikely i could have coped anyway and its not upsetting me not in the scheme of things, I have always felt the same about moaning in pregnancy and was just trying to say that now I am one of those moaners  was just meaning that my body wasn't up to it.  Thanks for your kind words and thoughts though you are a complete star, talking of stars, starr how is work now, settled back in ok ? more staff ?

Moom, great news, when is the scan ?

KJ hope the kiddywinkles are over their bugs, funeral was better than expected the church side was lovely said some really nice things, was even a Representative from the metropolitan police, reckon hes there longest ever pension claimer  , will will have another little send off when the ashes are back and a family meal, so more emotional times ahead

Louby any party pics ?

Jess love the kids comments

Glad the christening went well Mink

Must dash x


----------



## moomin05

6 week scan is booked for a week on Friday (7th November) at 5pm -    everything will be as it should be, and hoping for just one little bean   

Have been feeling sick most of the day today, just    it is not going to be like last time

Saw my Dr today and I am now completely off my antidepressants, but she will be keeping a very close eye on me to make sure things are ok.

Got to go back and see her again in 2 weeks time 

Love to all, will be back later for personals a certain person is wanting me

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Moomin,

That is fantastic news about antipresents.

Hoping all is well at the scan next week - I am so excited for you

Donna x x


----------



## starr

Just flying by to say cheerio!!

We're off to Antigua on the morning!!!!!    All packed and off to bed soon.. early start!

Hope everyone is ok and Moom your scan is all good!!! 

Love to you all back in a fortnight xxxx


----------



## keemjay

happy holidays starr    bring back the sun

kj x


----------



## *looby*

I know i've texted but just popping by again to say ....

Have a wonderful time - sorry you didnt have room in your case for us   

xx


----------



## Candy

Have a fab time starr, we will need lots of pictures and as KJ says please bring back the sun, can't believe its been snowing in October, thought we were due some nicer weeks 

Looking at your ticker Looby, i see two holidays next year very close together, most envious x


----------



## *looby*

Not very well planned on my part though    a bit like buses really     we havent been away in years and then 2 come along at once   

xx

ps did you get the snow last night then


----------



## Minkey

You will be in the air by now Starr, but have a fab time - I am so jealous!! We have just booked a week in Cornwall for next year - not quite the same  

Looby - good for you, sound like fab holidays!

I am starting my journey south today ready for our weekend in Paris!!!!!!!!!!!!! Most excited!!!!!!!!!1

See you all next week,

Minkey xx


----------



## kellydallard

Hello me lovlies

Well its been a few fun days here with all kiddie winks being right off it. Noticed a couple of little spots on Isabel yesterday and today she has lots more,I am sure its chicken pox,looks similar to when Oli had it.No signs on Harry or Lilly so keeping a close eye on them.To be honest I cant remember what to do!! I have heard bicarb of soda is good in the bath??!!!!

Hope your all keeping well-there seems to be a never ending big going round our entire family/friends/town.

A couple of months ago I accidently saw an email on on Micheals log in for a hotel in York so I had an idea what he was planning for my (sshh) 30th birthday and this past 2 weeks peeps have been very suss and its been driving me mad(I hate suprises dont ask why) I was so worried that I wouldnt be able to "act" suprised when they all jump out on me so I came clean and told Michael cos I didnt want to hurt his feelings by not being suprised cos I knew if that makes sense. He and my family are gutted that I know but are a little relieved cos as you can imagine its been a military operation lol

So they are throwing me a little party at home tomorrow and then Michael is taking me to York for 2 days on fri-bit weird I wont be here seeing my babies on my birthday though and I am a bit nervous cos Izzy has pox. ah well the worry never ends

Minkey-glad christening went well hun,really hope you enjoy your little break hun.

Starr-hope you have a lovley time too hun!!!

Moom-hope your ok.

Candy-thinking of you hun.

If I have forgotten anyone -sorry,will be back asap

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Kelly have a great birthday and well deserved rest!

Barcarb is good in the bath and if spots are itchy then put calemine (sp) lotion on them

Donna x x


----------



## moomin05

HAPPY 30TH BIRTHDAY KELLY

FOR YESTERDAY HOPE YOU HAVE A

LOVELY TIME AWAY

XXXXXX​


----------



## jess p

Happy birthday kel - hope you have a fab time in York!

Hmm... Starr, v envious of sunshine holiday!  I am seriously missing the sunshine...although was lovely & sunny here but bloody freezing for a few days...if only I had a lovely woodburner!  

It's been wet & horrible all day - just wanted to stay under the duvet...guess those days will be gone forever soon! 

Found out that a girl in my class from high school has a 4 yr old granddaughter!!!!   (Although she's def not the first from my rather rough high school - Orwell in Felixstowe, in case you know Charlie!! - I taught the daughter of an horrendous girl from school about 7 years ago & her mum was already a grandma & the DD had her own child by the time she was 15!  DH & I hadn't even started trying!!)

Oh well - at least we've lived!!  

I refuse to believe you are NOT excited about Christmas yet, Kim!!   

I am seriously dreading it this year and intend to get all my shopping done by next weekend  - I can only manage a short time on my feet before my ankles balloon - we're off to Bluewater tomorrow & DH has threatened me with a mobility scooter!!  

Had our 20 week scan yesterday & baby is gorgeous!!!  Everything looks fine so hoping it will stay that way!

Had our first ever joint visit to Mothercare!!!   Still daren't buy anything!

Anyone got any recommendations for a good buggy thingy whatsit?  I intend to do lots of walking (!!) with baby, possibly even country tracks (can you do that with a buggy?!!  Sorry, I haven't a clue!!!!!)  Luckily my dad has offered to pay for it ... although he is seriously out of touch with money & thinks you can get one for about £20!!!  I have warned him they are considerably more although he prob thinks I'm joking!! 

Well done Moomin for coping without the anti ds...a tough time of year to try without but an excellent reason for doing so should keep you on an even keel!  When's your scan?

Hope everyone else is well, off to cook DH something delicious!!

Love to all,
Jess xxxx


----------



## moomin05

Jess - scan is next Friday


----------



## Minkey

Jess - I love my Bugaboo & am not the only one on here who has one (eh Charlie   But they are very expensive (gone up a good £100+ pounds since I bought nine back in 2005    Think KJ may have had one too?  Pretty good for off-road, but see what others recommend....

Had a fab time in Paris, spent too much on clothes for my girls & some Christmas presents.

Happy 30th birthday Kelly!

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom

Happy birthday Kel!! Hope you're having a fab time away!

Minkey - glad you had a great time away!

Candy - never see it as moaning - stop beating yourself up hun, just can understand that life isn't always as one plans it. That can sometimes be a tough pill to take. [If our lives were different we'd prob have more lil ones too but hey it's the way it is and we learn to adjust with it, equally we are very happy to have had our lil treasures  ] V pleased that the funeral went as well as possible. How are your boys? And what have you planned for Chrimble then with lil one due so close to festivities can you plan much for those festive days?

Starr - hope you are having a great time on those beaches!

Looby - you all ok?

KJ - How are you all? How's lil ones potty training going? All ok in your housie?

Jess - Yes I do know your ole school, think BIL went there, will check on that cos you may know him!! Where do you teach then, cos guessing I'll know that too? Bugaboo has been brill, went for the cameleon as we walk loads and with the suspension it has been great over gravel and farm tracks but not been over fields tho (can now get off road wheels for front too but they have limited turning on them) - it was between mountain buggy and bugaboo for me. KJ has a Phil & ted don't you hun? How's that been fello walkerholic? Fab scan went well - not the scary weirdo man do it then?! Can't beleive you are past 20 wks now!! Wowee. Understand the fear to buy anything but yet - you'll loosen up on that soon, I'm sure and hey don't leave it too late - just in case it comes a lil early 

Moom - not long to that scan then!

Lush coughs and colds here again. Yum!

Love to all, Charlie xxx


----------



## keemjay

hey all 

glad alls well at your scan jess, great news  re  pushchair, yes i do have a phil and teds and love it, so pleased we got it.. but it suited us mostly cos we were having babybro as you can add to it and then takeaway when eldest is walking more..but it works fab as a single and its been everywhere, hills, dales, mudfests and although filthy (am a beleiver in pushcahirs being workhorses, not designer accessories) its brill 

charlie - sorry to hear you've got lurgys..we had the sickness sweep through our house..yuk yuk, i usually have an iron stomach..poor dh  had it worst, had 2 days off work. but all better now..jus got babybro cutting back teeth but relatively happy with it, just great sores over his bum  it takes a lot to stop him smiling...

mooms - countdown to friday  

Kelly - HAPPY 30th BIRTHDAY HUN    hope you had an amazing time in NY..what a fab treat..did thr kids survive without you? and how was the party.

candy - hows tings your end?

gotta run, dinner being served..back later


kj x


----------



## moomin05

KJ - we are looking at the Phil and Ted's assuming it is only one little bean on board!!!


----------



## jess p

Ooo loving this buggy chat!!    Seen lots of people with Quinnies but didn't look like much room for all my shopping!   

Charlie, sorry you've had horrid germs! Ooo hope I didn't insult BIL - not everyone was like that at Murrayfield!!     
I'm now at Cedarwood on Grange Farm - lovely parents but can be a little competitive over where their cherubs "rank" in the class!! Makes me laugh when they ask me that at parents eve - always so tempted to say "Ooo def right at the bottom"!!  I think they must think I spend all day putting them into little league tables!

KJ - I think all those years of being a NN has toughened that iron gut!  I never get stomach bugs - sadly get tons of colds & sore throats though!
Can't wait to take my little one on a trek across the fields!  Getting really excited about taking it to the zoo too!  Made DH take me last year as so fed up we couldn't go as we had no children!

Good luck for scan Moomin - will be thinking of you!

Had appt today with cons to try and persuade him to let me have caesarean as my phobia about childbirth has got out of control!  My appt was at 10.30 - finally went in at 11.45 - so you can imagine how anxious I was by then!  Burst into tears when I got in through the door! 

Anyway, he said that as the previous senior cons (who has since retired) agreed to c-section 6.5 years ago before I even came off the Pill he would honor that decision even though it was now against PCT policy.  Although he did ask me to try & get my baby in the breech position as it would save his bo$$ocks from those above him!!! ooo!!  

He then decided my ankles & legs were too swollen!  I wish they'd just leave my legs alone!  He's decided that as I have a heart murmur (absolutely nothing to worry about & have been signed off by Papworth when I was 18!) that I might have heart failure!!!!!!!   

So now they've ruled out kidney failure & dvt they want me to have my heart scanned!  Why will they not just accept I am fat & old?!! Grrr... 

So that will mean another morning of hanging around at the hospital!  Oh well!  I'm sure there's nothing wrong with me!  I managed to walk round Bluewater doing Christmas shopping yesterday - ankles were huge but heart was fine!

Anyway, c-section booked in for Mon March 16th - should have been at the weekend but cons said "We''re playing Wolves away and it's my birthday so I won't be doing it then"!!!!

Right, enough wittering got to plan some lessons & get some tea!

Love to all,
Jess xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Nah Moomin your be needing a double lol Maclaren is excellent

Jess, if your ankles are swollen please rest. If you walked around bluewater at the weekend I am sure that explains the swollen ankles

Donna x x


----------



## moomin05

Don't say that Donna     DH is convinced it is going to be twins - personally I think it is just going to be one


----------



## Donna Taylor

Come on Moomin Twins are great lol I'm sure it will just be one but hay 2 would be fun! only 4 more days to wait


----------



## moomin05

what will be will be       and I will be grateful for however many we have


----------



## Donna Taylor

Yea I know hun

Just thought could even be tripplets or Quads

Your responsbale for discussion in our house about ttc #3


----------



## moomin05

Donna Taylor said:


> Your responsbale for discussion in our house about ttc #3


who me? how come?

now you could have another set of twins


----------



## Donna Taylor

Yes Moomin all becasue of you lol

Well if you can get through everything you did and start ttc again then it got me thinking then why can't I?

Donna x x


----------



## charliezoom

Hello,

Jess - Ta for lurgey wishes, hope it messes off real soon. Hey think BIL went to Deben and my woopsie there! Arr the competitive parenting on grange farm - i can imagine how it is!! Hope your heart tests go ok, they trying to scan every piece of you for a work of art ? - maybe you'll be presented with it after the c section! Seriously tho do hope swelling goes down and cause found to be a simple ickle one.
Buggy searching did nearly send us   doolally car space & home storage of the item is the hardest bit too. Then friends do that arrr but everyone ends up buying at least 2 buggys etc etc - hasten to say I have only the one as it has fitted out active lives very well. Plus like KJ mine is a real workhorse and I do kinda pity any poor love who has it after me cos it is Very well used. Hope you find the one for you. I really do think there should be only 10 on the market to save every poor pregnant couple going mad!
Fab news on getting that Csection, bet that feels very odd to have a date doesn't it?
Bless you at zoo! Know what you mean tho and hey you don't have to have kids to go!! Several people without kids go to rarebreeds farm too, nice to see it really 

KJ - soz you had sicky bugs, nasty, and do hope you all well now. Years of working in schools / with kids should really build us up to have immune systems of an ox shouldn't it (Jess, I did 7yrs @ Northgate) ? Hope yours is on the up again and a pleasant winter is to be had. But don't they get at least 8 colds/bugs in their first few years of life, till that immune system is stronger? Mmmmm, we had about that the 1st year and again this year so maybe it is true!

Moom - hey however many there are in there they will be gorgeous and have such a fab mummy & daddy it won't matter. My money's on one tho   Wooo Friday soon here.

Right must clear up as madam is asleep - thank goodness (after another awakey night coughing).

Love to all, Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey

Moomin - looking forward to hearing your scan news on Friday!

Got my endoscopy (sp?) tomorrow at the hospital - I ended up in A&E again last night with another attack.  I am so fed up of this now    Clarice is 7 months old so it has been going on for about 8 & we seem to be no further forward to getting it cured.  Really hope tomorrow brings some positive news...

Minkey x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Minkey,

Big hugs to you. Hope the hospital can help tomorrow x x x


----------



## Thirtysix

Right-sincere apologies to all but have just popped in,read page one and MOO!!!  WOW!! Congratulations-saw the ticker and am so pleased for you!

Right,now off to read all pages 1-9 and hope to be back.....


----------



## jess p

Minkey - hope you get some answers soon!  Good luck...hope it's bearable.

Charlie...doh!  I thought I must have been on about Murrayfield where I taught!  Now I remember...DH & I both went to Orwell.  Deben was a tiny bit more up market but I do remember when I was doing my O Levels there was a major scandal there as nearly all their O level year got stoned to the point of being unconscious in the toilets!  We had an assembly about it & the perils of drugs although secretly we were all rather jealous of Deben having such a "cool" adventure!!! 

I agree about the buggies...not even ventured into Mamas & Papas yet!! 


Look out Donna...you might end up like Kelly & have 36 kids!!  

Sorry, Kel...only joking!!  Am actually in awe of you as having 1 pregnancy has nearly killed me...how do people have more than 1 child?!! 

Right, school crap beckons!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## Thirtysix

Blimey so much has happened-I mange to keep up with a few of you on ******** which is fab but you can't beat the detail on here.Every time I come back I realise how much I miss you lot!

Candy-huge hugs to you and if you want,I can take a day off,arrange for the "terrorist" to go to afriend and come and help with J and L? I mean it,baboon vj can't be much fun on top of erything else.

Moo-am delighted!

KJ-I just LOVE the updates on Littlie and BB-would be great to all meet up again.

Louby-Katie is growing up as fast as mine!

Kelly-I am still in awe fo you and the crew.

Starr-hope you are having a fab time in Antigua

Jess-what a scare you have had! Fingers crossed you sail through the rest.

Minkey-best of luck for the endoscopy and I really hope they get some answers for you-can't believe Clarice is 8mts!

Charlie-hope Iduna has stopped coughing-Immy has had it for 3 weeks!

Kirsty-you OK sweetie??

Well I just know I have missed loads of people off and I am sorry.Life tricky at the moment,had disaster with an Au Pair,work is like a hamster wheel (loads of running around getting nowhere)and seems likely to dry up soon (very scary).
Family still a pain in the **** although one sister did come and help with the halloween party I had for 40!  3yr olds (God I must be mad).

But,Immy continues to be an absolute joy,loving school and her little dog and has moved into her "big girl's bedroom".Can't believe she is three and a half.

Lots of love to all of you.


----------



## Minkey

Well I survived the endoscopy but it was horrible    They have discovered a large hiatus hernia, most likely caused by the extreme vomiting in my pregnancies and it is most likely this that is causing the severe reflux and chest pains    Feel really down about it at the moment as it looks like I am just going to have to live with it.  I go back to the GP on Monday & will see what she says.

Sorry no personals but not a happy bunny today


----------



## moomin05

Minkey


----------



## charliezoom

Hi,

Minkey - so sorry that it is not better news. Is there no way they can do anything?  Well done for getting through it Hun I hope the Gp is helpful.  

Moom - Hope all good with scan tomorrow, thinking of you!

Jess -   lol at Deben story!

Thirtysix - Hope business picks up and is not all doom for you. Sounds a stressful time  for good news for you. 
Mmmm neice has had cough for about a month too, Really hope immy gets rid of hers soon and healthy times are ahead, I'm hoping we aren't in for 3weeks of us all coughing cos we had a pretty nasty one with DH before with his MS immune issues and a cough that lasted for what felt like an eternity   !

Lots of love to all - sorry for all I've missed, bound to have missed all but head too foggy, sorry.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Minkey so sorry it wasn't better news, is there nothing they can do?

Moomin Best of luck for tommorrow I will be eagerly (sp) awaiting news

Charlie I hope you all feel better soon

KJ how are you? and the family?

Candy how are things with you?

Starr I hope your having a fantastic holiday while its raining here

Kelly, Jo how are you lovely ladies?

Big hello to Jess, 36, looby and anyone I have missed.

My boys are in big boy beds now,they are growing up so fast

Love to all

Donna x x


----------



## keemjay

aw minkey, sorry to hear your news..endoscopies are yuk..did you go for sedation or not   i guess you are prob googling yourself like mad to see how you can help yourself, i'm sure there must be more to it than just having to live with it 

moom - good luck tomoz 

36 - nice to seeyou..what was the au pair disaster  what on earth were you thinking of having a halloween party for 40 

jess getting anywhere with the buggy choice? hows the ankles..whens the scan for your heart? you take it easy missus 

donna - blimey are you mad having the boys in beds..i'm keeping littlie in her cot as long as i can! good luck for your decisions re ttc again..things are good here except have done something to my back which is radiating into my shoulder and making picking up littlies rather painful, so going to osteopath tomoz with both kids  she assured me people take their kids all the time  also off to diwali light parade in town tomoz eve, think the kids will enjoy

charlie - hope Idunas cough is better..littlie seems to have aquired one today, hope she'll ride it out nice and quick

love to all

kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor

KJ,

Diwali Lights sound wondefull, take some piccies if you can I would love to see

Ryan was climbing in and out of his cot anyway so thought it was safer to have him in a bed then didn't see the point of doing ryan to have to do Callum in a few weeks.
So far they are taking to it really well - loving there beds

Donna x x


----------



## moomin05

Scan not until 5pm - so will update as soon as I can


----------



## Donna Taylor

Thats aaaggggeeesss to wait


----------



## moomin05

I know, thankfully got a busy day tomorrow, need to get stuff ready for going away on Saturday, Megan has swimming, I've got acupuncture at 3.30 then will need to leave for scan

Don't worry will post as soon as I can !!!!!

*Or might leave you all in suspense hehehehehe*


----------



## kellydallard

Hi all

Moom-I have your address and I will hunt you down if you keep us waiting       Only joking hun,thinking of you tonnes lately,good luck hun   

Minkey-awww hun big hugs to you   I really hope you get somewhere with your gp on Monday hun,keep us posted.Must be awful living with that   

Charlie-hope your house is getting better now.

Hope everyone else is ok?? Candy   

Donna-aww bless em. Some nutty woman I know at school put her 1 year old in his bed the other night-NUTTER!!!!

Huge loves to all-sorry really busy

HUGE THANKS for all my birthday wishes,I had a lovely time in York!!!! Drunk alcohol in a place called a pub in the day with no ankle biters-most bizzare.also got to eat lots of meals in peace-even more bizzare lol

Dont know if any of you will remember but a couple of months ago I was really low,saw my gp who said it was boderline pnd,didnt go on meds and things got better.Things have been really bad again lately though so I went back yesterday and she confirmed my fear that it is pnd and has put me on the lovley Prozac   it was so scary taking my 1st tablet this morning esp after googling the side effects last night-bad idea. So I am sorry if I am not around much,things are so hectic but i do try to get on when I can cos I miss you all loads.

Totally off topic but when I was away I used some white musk body lotion from the BODY SHOP and its given me an awful rash from head to toe,checked all the packaging cos I would never use anything that said may contain nut traces etc but they said nothing.Been in touch with their customer relations dept and they looked into it and apparently it contains shea nut butter.Really mad cos if it would have said that in the ingredients I would not have touched it. It seems they only put the chemical name for it but personally I think thats not on,I mean who knows the chemical names for stuff their allergic to. So I am waiting for contact from their legal dept.

Right best go

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05

Kelly - don't worry hun you are my list of people to text !!!!!  

  to the Bodyshop


----------



## Minkey

Moomin - where are you? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## moomin05

OK back from my scan, and one little bean on board - with a heart beat that was just starting - so tiny - dated as 6 weeks, so happy.  Consultant said everything was perfect and as he expected to see.

Have to be consultant led due to my previous prem birth and also my severe PND so will be refered back to him as he will also be my obsterician but on the NHS.

Had a massive hug and a kiss from my consultant, can't believe how lucky we have been 2 IVFs and 2 pregnancies

Back later just about to have dinner 

So happy xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Wow Congratualtions Moomin

No second little bean hiding then lol

Well done hun

Donna x x


----------



## charliezoom

Moom - Fab news!! xx

KJ - hope that littlie is over it very speedily and it isn't a nasty bug for her (and all of you).

Kelly - try not to scare yourself too much googling it all, sure they will be just the ticket and you'll be back on track in no time. Keep strong hun and we are here any time.  

Jess - You got a quiet weekend resting i hope!?

Love to all, Charlie xxx


----------



## keemjay

great news moomin   

kj x


----------



## Minkey

That is fab news Moomin, well done you! x


----------



## tomsmummy

Well I have been completely rubbish at posting lately but have been reading al your news. I am stuck in bed with a stomach bug so thought would be the ideal time to catch up.

I just wanted to say a huge Congratulations to Moomin, you must be thrilled

Jess hello and Congratulations to you to, it sure sounds like your bfp is a much deserved one. Sorry to hear you are suffering with your ankles, hope things improve

Minkey sorry to hear your results, there are lots of drugs that can help so don't give up just yet. I suffer from oeshogitus ( cant spell it) and that is quite unpleasant to. Have you tried raising your bed on bricks? The best drug I find is lasaprazole and Gaviscon advance. Also homeopathy and cranial can help so there are lots to try.

Kelly hope you enjoyed your Birthday, you are very lucky to have a family that make so much effort. Sorry to hear you are feeling down though hope the meds kick in soon.

KJ still love reading about your two

Charlie sorry to hear you have been suffering, blooming bugs.

Starr hope you had a wonderful holiday

Candy crikey not long to go for you now are you all sorted?

36 did you survive the Halloween party? Still think you must be bonkers   Sorry to hear about the business, mine has dried up completely which is very worrying as now using savings to top up mortgage.Hope things pick up for both of us.

Donna ooh how exciting that you may be trying for no 3 

We are all fine, Olivia is due to start pre school after Xmas and we are potty training at the mo, did great to begin then backwards so all a bit frustrating really. Still running kids art group which is going well but Interior design is very quiet so lots of stress. Still debating no 3 but no further forward as money a real issue now so looks unlikely to happen for us.

I hope you all have a great weekend x x


----------



## Minkey

Tomsmummy - thank you for your reply about my oesophagitis & hernia, I didn't know you suffered too.  Several people have mentioned raising the bed, but I don't get it at night, the attacks are always 2-3 hours after my dinner (so before I go to bed because I always wait at least 3 hours (well that's easily done at the moment by avoiding having any dinner for the last 7 months!)  Do you think that would still help me?  Can you get specialists in this type of thing, I have so many questions to help me manage the pain and am worried I may never be able to eat an evening meal again?  I go to bed starving as you can imagine & it is ruining my social life!  I am on Omeprazole & gavison advance, which helps but they have still told me to cut out acidic foods, alcohol, fizzy drinks, spicy foods etc out, so my diet is also very limited as this means no fruit, tomato etc.  I might look into homeopathy though, thanks for that.  I see the GP on Monday so I will see what she says, but the problem is she is not really an expert...

Minkey x


----------



## jess p

Minkey - what a nightmare!  
I really feel for you as I've been suffering & cutting out all these foods is horrible!  I've been surving on chicken salad - or for a change a chicken sandwich!!  I can eat jacket potatoes - plain!  Baked beans, pineapple & tomatoes nearly kill me!  I've been really, really good during the week & then eat bad things at the weekend & really suffer!

Have you tried eating a pear? - I find the conference pears ok.

I thought it was gallstones but apparently it's not - almost wish it was & then they just whip your gallbladder out!  

It might even be worth trying Chinese medicine as they're pretty hot on digestive disorders.  I would def try a homeopathic remedy.  I detest Gaviscon with a passion - I can just about cope with the mint one but when I collected my prescription the other day I had a massive bottle of aniseed flavour which just comes straight back up!!! Sorry - tmi!!

I assumed it just cleared up after pregnancy so really feeling for you!



Moomin - congrats on scan!  Twins would be lovely but from the PND point of view then a singleton is prob preferable.


Kelly - I think it would be really weird if you didn't have PND with everything you've faced in the last few years!  Going from ttc to suddenly having a houseful would be a real shock for anyone!  Sounds like you're doing a great job!  Don't worry about the anti-ds - you soon get used to then & then you can cope with anything as you're really chilled out!

Kim - Hope the Diwali lights were lovely - another thing I can add to my "to do"list with baby - so excited!!  Poor child will never be at home!! 

Hi to everyone else - must go and plan a few lessons for next week!  Eeek!!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## Candy

O H Minkey how awful for you, really feel for you and hope you can find some answers and relief soon 

Great news moomin, when is your next scan ?

Sorry no time for personnals or update of such, but hope you are all well x


----------



## charliezoom

Hi,

Minkey - What about going to China Health in town on St Matthews Street? Our Biz partners know the owners and the acupuncture has gotten rid of carpel tunnel. Just a thought. I am a bit more sceptical of homeopathy these days with the amount of very in depth research showing no signs of it working but it may well work tho and it works by some power none of us yet understand.
Really hope GP is good and you get some answers. So sorry hun. Is there any chance of surgery?
You stayed clear of this bug? I managed to get tonsillitis at the end of this nasty cold as well! Apparently it is doing the rounds in the town - spreading away like wildfire!

Tomsmummy - great to hear from you! Hope that potty training goes with ease this time, she'll get there when she is good and ready tho eh? Do hope work improves for you, recession times are so blooming horrid, I'd just left college at the last one and getting a job, saving for a house and our wedding was pretty hellish, I'm glad we weren't running our own business then (!) - fingers crossed we all have enough money to keep food on the table at least   , sure it can't get toooo bad can it   , value baked beans for us all if it does I guess!

Moom - you all ok?

Kelly - how are you doing?

Jess - you had a good weekend?

Candy - you ok? How's things?

KJ  - do I remember correct, you back was bad again? All ok now? You all well or littlie still poorly? If so get well soon lil one! And hope you all stay healthy.

Love to all! Charlie xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=166034.0
If you get a chance please take a look

Donna x x


----------



## keemjay

hiya  all, v quiet on here..

donna thanks for the link, fraid i dont really buy bodyshop stuff, go for more natural stuff meself..hope business goes well 

charlie..just a few ribs outta line..same old problem..seems better after osteo..tho something popped when i was throwing babybro in threw air this morning  btw was doing a nursery rhyme hence throwing, not abusing  kids were very good at osteo, tho littlie did find the butoon that made the bed go up and down  she was very sweet, kepy saying 'all better now mummy? 'very concerned about me bless

minkey - get any answers from your GP..as she is not an expert i would expect her to refer her to someone who is!!i would def go down a natural route, i know i blab on about it, but this problem is going to wedded to your diet somehow, therefore the cure will be the same. this sounds horrid but i've tried it and it does work..had really bad indigestion probs in the past (till i gave up wheat and gluten) and still do now occassionally. before eals, eat a piece of raw cabbage..its not tooooo awful, i manage about half a leaf..i cant remember what it does, but it def does work!

candy - you ok hun?

jess, hows them ankles doing? an y news of the ecg

tomsmummy how goes the potty training? no progress here, wet knickers in the mornings when she wears them for an hour or so
.she seems to have gone off the boil but is still keen..am getting quite tired of 2 in cloth nappies now so i must really put my mind to it 

diwali ligts were lovely..littlie went on about them for days, the band were very loud tho which she wasnt sure of..the parade took us through the fire station which she was quite excited about!

been asked to talk at the adoption prep group next week at late notice so scrabbling around for babysitters..feel quite excited at the prospect 
off to wisley in a bit for a nice walk and kick in the leaves with friends, oh and maybe tea and cake 

love to all

kj x


----------



## Minkey

The GP is nice but not very helpful....She has put my tablets up to a stronger dose (that I was on previously)and basically says there is nothing else that can be done other than managing it long term on the pills & gaviscon    I don't know whether I am expecting too much but I just don't think that can be right, how healthy is it to be on tablets for the rest of your life?  I have been googling homeopathy today to see if there is anyone around here, but I don't know alot about it.

Sorry can't stop need to get Clarice up from her nap....

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom

Minkey - can get you numbers of some Homeopaths that friends use. I'll get onto and please shout if I've not gotten back to you soon enough, I don't mind!

Charlie xxx


----------



## Thirtysix

Just a quickie girls-not sure where else to post this for everyone to benefit....

My sister (who works for Figleaves) has a friends and family discount of 20%

So,if you fancy some online shooping at 20% less then use code LAU 278 at checkout.
For a limited time,there is no limit to eh people who can use it so please feel free to pass on to your friends!


----------



## charliezoom

Minkey - pm'd you a few therapists to try. Hope you get some help with this hun.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey

Charlie - you are a star


----------



## Minkey

Morning,  it's quiet on here at the moment.  Am feeling very pleased today - it's Friday!! 

We are venturing to Cambridge tomorrow to complete our Christmas shopping & have Wagamama's for lunch - I have really missed it since we moved up here (not that I can have what I really want as it's too spicy but hey, ho it's still exciting!) how sad is that?!?

Then on Sunday we have a Christening to go to.  I have kept in close contact with 3 other lovely ladies from my NCT classes with Agatha who all have girls & they just love each other, such good little friends.  Spookily 3 of us have had second babies this year (all with the same fairly big gap) within months of each other & they are all girls too! So 4 Mums & 7 little girls, the final Mum is just sticking at 1 child. We wouldn't know what to do with a boy in that gang!

Hope everyone has a good weekend

Love Minkey x


----------



## Lyndilou69

Hi there

On Minkey's kind advise I have popped in here to say HI !!!! Yesterday I got a BFP on my IUI so I am very happy. I have had a positive blood test and am on progesterone to help it along. Keep your fingers crossed for me that it all goes well. I am so hoping this journey is going to be over for me soon. We've been trying for 7 years for a baby, have one son but spent the other 6 years trying!!! I know some of you have been trying longer, you have much more patience than me. I am of course a BIG fan of IUI after my son was conceived this way 4 years ago. This time it was my 5th IUI with injections of Puregon (100 mg on days 6, 8 & 10 plus 1 tablet of Chlomid days 1-5). My Doc was trying to convince me to move on to IVF as "after 4 it's not worth doing IUI's". Well I am happy to prove that theory wrong. I am kind of surprised and in denial that it has worked, I guess I do not want to get my hopes up. When he did my IUI my doc said that I had 3 eggs but it turned out that only 1 matured as my ovaries are showing signs of fatigue (from all the drugs and back to back IUI's). The one egg had already broken out when he did the IUI so we were both not that hopeful. Turns out we had a bit of luck. 

I am feeling a bit cranky and sick but that's OK. Not sure if the sickness is due to stress, the early preg or the huge bar of Toblerone I've just eaten.


----------



## charliezoom

Huge Congrats to you Lyndilou!!!    fab news! Welcome to the thread and I'm sure I speak for everyone that we really look forward to getting to know you more over the next few months.

Lovely news to have a BFP on here again!


Minkey - hope that the trip to cambs is good and enjoy your meal. Christening should be much fun too, enjoy!
You ok lovey?

Love to all and hope you all have great weekends planned - what are you all up to then?


Love Charlie xxx


----------



## tomsmummy

Lyndilou Congratulations on your BFP 

Minkey, most GP surgerys have a stomach specialist so i would ask the receptionist. Propping bed up is a definate help. I found that mine seemed to be aggravated by wheat and was linked to candida so cutting out sugar also helped. I  saw a homeopath when I was unable to eat anything at all other than Build Up drink and she definately helped so can highly recommend. Diet is also a major factor and they could advise you on that. I do know exactly what you are going through and feel free to pm me anytime if you want to chat. I do remember eating lots of root veg, ie homemade carrot soup. perhaps you could try that one evening to see how you go. Good luck x


----------



## Candy

Great news Lyndilou Congratulations on your BFP and welcome to the thread   another chocolate lover how fab.


----------



## Minkey

Tomsmummy,

Thanks for your post I am going to PM you when I have a chance with some questions if that is OK? I will probably be Monday by the time I get the chance to think about it all properly!

Minkey x


----------



## starr

Hey All

We're back.. well last week actually!!

Had a lovely time.. weather was great and the hotel was fab after they'd finally sorted out our room.. ( we had booked a beach suite and they tried to fob us off with a standard.. picked the wrong girl here!!) After that all was lovely..Daisy enjoyed it all.. got spoiled rotten and was really happy and smiley most of the time. My BIl's kids were great and D loved being with them esp on the beach and in the pool..  

Moom glad scan went well.. 

Love to everyone else.. not really caught up but thinking of you all

Love me and D xx


----------



## Minkey

Starr - had a nosey at your piccie's on ********, the holiday looked fab x


----------



## jess p

Starr...just how beautiful is that DD of yours?!!  

Minkey - so sorry you're suffering so badly...my mum has same problem & she can manage if she just eats little & often - not always practical but if she sticks to this the majority of the time she can cope with the odd meal out.

If it is linked to candida I had that about 18 months ago - ended up having colonic irrigation!!  Worked a treat, gave up sugar & wheat for a month & took huge good bacteria capsules & felt fab!  The good bacteria capsules might help...I had to have ones without dairy as they made my eczema flare up.

Hope you find something that works!

I've been signed off today until my mat leave!! Which means sitting at home til the baby arrives in March!!  My ligaments and joints are now so inflamed that work is out of the question.  I have never felt pain like this in my life!!  My shoulders feel like they're on fire in the night!

Oh well, guess it will be worth it in the end!

Kim - glad it was a good reason that you were hurling your DS about!!   Get you giving lectures on adoption! Well, done...hope you can inspire a few more M&Ds!

Hope everyone else is fine - can't type for long - wrists of an 80 yr old!! 

Love Jess xxx


----------



## keemjay

hey jess, more time to sit and chat on FF! am concerned about you tho, why are all your joints inflamed? sounds rather nasty 

starr glad you had a nice hols..off tolook at your pics in a min

lyndilou..many congrats on your BFP!! its bit quiet on here at the mo but do keeposting, it'll keep us on our toes 

moom, how are you doing?

all good here, had a round of colds but just DH getting through his now..struggling with my back a bit, v sore today after osteo yesterday, hoping its just settling..its so hard to rest it when i'm lugging 2 in and out of carseats all the time,or pushing heavy pushchair..had a flat tyre yesterday and discovered babybro had chucked the pump out of the underneath basket  
got a date through for babybros 1st hearing..reckon we'll get to court early in the new year 
love to all

kj x


----------



## charliezoom

Hello!

Jess - how the hell are you? OMG can't believe you are signed off till baby comes! How are things and what is going on with your poor joints (those in your body hun not the other kind!), sounds very ouchie?!

KJ - How are you all? Did lil ones love the snow - did you get much where you are? DH better now? Any more osteo, how are you feeling? Count down to NY then! Woooweee!

Minkey - great to see you two earlier. Hope to see you on Dec 12 then. Forgot to ask you - have you finished your Xmas shopping then after your trip to Cambridge? Wow if you have! I can give you a list if you get board and feel the need to help me - ha ha! Madam had no nap again so is tucked up in bed now! Bless 

Starr - hols looked great! How's work going? You all ok?

Candy - how are you all? Got Chrimble buttoned in case you go into labour early or thinking - sod it?!

Love to all!

Asked Minkey this earlier and wonder what your responses are too...

What name do you give to girls parts?

We have had this conversation with a few friends and Willy seems easy enough for a boy but lordie how many different names do people seem to have for girlie parts - it is confusing me so goodness knows what it will do to her! 
I have started a thread if you would prefer to answer on there then here is the link...
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=167502.0

Thanks everso for any replies! It is amusing and confusing! Sorry to lower the tone a bit 

Love & kisses to you all, Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy

Hi Guys

Sorry I haven't been around much, I am just so tired at the moment and its not really pregnancy related, boys are now in togteher in one room and although it means they wake so much earlier, we are hoping progress is being made slowly.

Thanks for all asking about my sciatica ..seems my leg is only manageable for upto 4days after physio then it goes to pot (Thankfully i am back in today), its impossible to manage it, when you are looking after 2 little ones, playing trains on the floor, climbing across the bed to get Lucas, not to mention escapism during nappy change... Lucas is a total live wire, hes learned to move J's chair in the kitchen to where ever he wants to go in the kitchen and if that doesn't cause enough enough devistation, he can climb on the work surface..... hes up on the kitchen and dining room tables, he can even get up onto the top of our 3 tier high toys box's, he will climb anything and is so mischivious, of course i wouldn't change him for anything, but it does mean you cannot take your eyes of him for a second now he can open doors.... think we may need to invest in a new stair gate to keep him contained in the lounge  

Snow did you all get snow then ? we had such a tiny dusting

KJ how is your back ?

Jess you sound so bad, you poor thing and theres me thinking I am suffering, but couldn't imagine feeling that bad and having that much further to go ((hugs)) it will all be worth it in the end, at least i can see light at end of tunnel.... i do look about 10years older though, never seem to have time for me, but then...... there was treatment, pregnancy, Jacob breast feeding, stopped that @ 14months to start tx then same month fell with Lucas, so pregnancy, breast feeding, stopped that at 9months as pregnant and all over again, so its hardly surprising my body is falling apart...

Looby how are you and Katie ?

So nice that you and Minkey still get to meet up Charlie

Charlie, have done a fair bit for Christmas to be honest which is very unlike me, but just incase, how about you ? are you at home for Christmas, love your new topic, the boys have willy, or wilbie ... no idea on girls, never had to explain that ...... a friends daughter calls hers a flower  

NL/Billie you 2 ok ? 

Starr holiday pics are fab 

No time to proof read or spellcheck, thinking of you all Cx


----------



## Billie

Hi girls

I can't believe that I've looked on this thread this morning for the first time in months and Candy has mentioned me in her last message - how spooky is that?!

We're great here - plodding along.  Really busy at work all the time and then home busy as it is for everyone so I just don't get time to pop in.  I haven't seen NL for months so must get into gear and arrange something.  

Just had a quick read of the last few posts.  Candy, I can't believe how far you are now - I must remember to check the site in the coming weeks for news otherwise baby will be having a birthday before I even know about it's arrival!!  Sorry to hear that you're struggling a bit, but not for much longer eh!  Charlie, I've added my twopenneth to your thread! 

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to Christmas.  I've amazed myself by being prepared this year - all bought, card writing started.  I'm sure I'll be wrapping at the last minute but I'm pleased I don't have to shop anymore now.  My sister is getting married on the Sunday before Christmas and Abi and I are bridesmaids so looking forward to that but a very hectic time.

Anyway, must dash, just having 5 mins skive from work.

Love to all and take care,
Billie xxx


----------



## Elly

At the suggestion of Candy I'm saying a little hello - having been a bit absent for the last two years.  Lots of apologies.  I'm so happy to read about everybody and all the good news.  Not being able to have kids feels like a lifetime away but the memory is so real when I come across anybody in the same boat now.  But we are all proof that it can and does work.  - In my case perhaps a bit too much as I've just found out I am pregnant again. This time I was on the coil so truly a miracle!

Love to everybody

Elly xxx


----------



## starr

Hello All

Sorry been awol for a while, but had a bit of a nighmare!!!

Got back from hols and DH has had the nastiest flu!! ( i know.. men!) So he's been lolling around feeling sorry for himself..now waiting for blood and chest x ray results .

Then D was due her hib/men c jabs. Booked her in for 2 weeks ago with the practise nurse, and also booked her mmr for dec.. ( was still thinking that one through, but booked the appointment as a start!) i had to work on the jab day so mum took her. The nurse asked my mum what she was there for (huh!), then gave her 2 jabs. 

When i went to pick her up that night, i looked in her book to find she's been given the MMR!!!! Was furious so called the practise. The receptionist was rather vague and thought she'd had the men c/hib. Was told that i'd have to call back in the morning and ask the nurse!! So spent a worrying night wondering what if she had a reaction.. we wouldn't know what jab she had had!!

I called in the morning to be told by a very stroppy nurse that she had had the MMR!!  I was so angry.. she then told me that if i was that worried i should have brought my daughter myself and not sent my mother!! I was really upset that she had had this jab without my permission.. She also said that they do not give the men c/hib anymore which is funny as all my antenatal babys have had it!!

Anyway i have told her how i feel and i have complained in writing to the PCT!! so am waiting a reply.

Poor D has had a really nasty reaction with a fever and 2 weeks of the nastiest nappies i've seen.. needing 3 changes of clothes a day!!  Poor bubba has been really miserable too. She finally seems better so am hoping for some stressfree time. Mind you work is a nightmare at the moment so lots of stress there.

Sorry for the moan.. will be back later to catch up with you all

Love
Me  xxx


----------



## charliezoom

Hi,

Will catch up more later if I can. Poorly Iduna has Bronchiolitis so on antibiotics so trying to keep her in the warm and well rested. 

Starr - that is a bit naughty of your surgery, hope you get a prompt repsonse from pct. How's DH?

Candy - hope you are ok and fab to hear lots prepped for Chrimble!

Elly - Fab to hear from you and congrats on your BFP - again  

Billie - really good to 'see' you and thanks for joining in on the naming parts thread  

Minkey - how are you all? Do hope we weren't carrying germs we didn't know about when we visited you.

I'm needed, must fly!

Love to all, Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey

Oh Charlie - poor Iduna   x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Jo,

Happy Birthday Owen.................. Yea 6 today!!!!!!!!!

Hope you had a great day

Donna x x


----------



## Minkey

I'm late (as usual  ) but Happy Birthday Owen!

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom

Me too sorry  

Belated Happy Birthday Owen!! Hope you had a fab day.

Much love, Charlie & iduna   xxx


----------



## moomin05

Another belated Happy Birthday here as well- Hope Owen had a fab day.

Sorry not been around much, absolutely shattered at the moment and struggling with all day sickness/nausea - on anti sickness tablets which are helping thank goodness.  

Saw my midwife on Wednesday so made it seem very real now, just got to wait for my 12 week scan date to come through.  

Off work at the moment as well due to the sickness, plus I am asleep by 8pm - not good when I have to work til 10pm !!!!  

Megan is good, but is really pushing the boundaries at the moment, which I am finding hard to deal with when I am so tired.  But I love to bits though.  

right dinner is almost ready DH is on cooking duty. 

Love to you all

Catch up again soon

xxxxxx


----------



## Candy

Belated from me to, happy birthday Owen.

Wow Elly, so fabulous to hear from you (Will reply to pm over weekend, i am dire at keeping in touch at mo, are you on ******** ?), we need uptodate piccies of your 3, this must have been sucha  shock, what with you being on the coil to, was obviously meant to be, but can only imagine how hard it must be getting your head round it, when it was such a surprise/shock, i struggled enough when i feell pregnant this time, feeling i should be the happist person in the world, but really just in a total state of shock and OMFG how the hell am i going to cope and I don't have twins and another so close ! really hope your boys will be in a position to help and that thus pregnancy progresses nice and easily for you, do keep us informed         

Were you sick with Megan moom ? J is pushing me like you wouldn't believe to and they have both been really poorly recently so hardly eating and being so moody ... my mum said yesterday you will have to start using the naughty step for J, even if you have to put him back on 100times, i like I can do that with a headstrong 3 year old, Lucas to look after and being about to drop, i can barely walk up the stairs without being out of breath, let alone restraining him.... not after any tips peeps as will clamp down on this when bubs arrives and I have more strength, convinced things will be easier when have my body back

Got lots of girls names, but really struggling with boys, anyone think of any that go nicely with my twos ?

Charlie any gossip how is iduna, is she feeling better ?

Billie, hopefully you and NL will be able to get together in the new year when things calm down a bit, if they ever do ? we will need bridesmaid piccies 

Love to all not mentioned Cx


----------



## Thirtysix

CANDY


----------



## Candy

Thanks 36, but don't worry about me.... have been asking DH to have a day off sick for ages and finally I have my wish, bt hes so ill he can't get out of bed ! man cold xx


----------



## Candy

Congratulations HG, you can now live up to that name, when do you think you will be telling people the news, over Christmas would be a lovely time, I always thought a christmas card to the olds, saying from us and little bump and a scan piccie would be nice, or inside a cracker, how exciting 

Cx


----------



## Candy

Sometimes, it comes and goes, haven't had many new BFPs to join us which means we are full of oldies  , have you joined the trimester threads to, they get better as you work your way through the trimesters and will keep you busy when this is quiet, always found the last trimester great as everyone starts giving birth, that said haven't joined this time round as no time !


----------



## Minkey

Hi Happy Girl - congratulations on your BFP!!!!  I must fish out our list & add you to it, welcome to this thread!

Going to see Agatha as the Inn Keeper in her nativity tomorrow & I can't wait - she even has a line to say (proud Mummy here can you tell  ).  I got to watch her ballet lesson yesterday as it was the last one of the term, we can't normally see what they do so that was great too, they all looked so cute.

I have just wrapped up both the girls stocking presents (in different wrapping paper - can't get anything past Agatha!) I am very organised this year!  Just need to finish the other present wrapping & then I am all done!

Clarice has finally started to eat some solids, she is 8 months old now, exactly the same age as her big sister when she started to each - thank God, it was such a battle everyday and I am pleased it is over.

Hope everyone is well? Will come back with a new list in a mo.

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey

*BUMPS* 

Candy - EDD 31/12/08
VIL & Moosey- EDD 14/01/09
Jess P - EDD 16/03/09
Happy Girl - EDD 22/06/09
Moomin - EDD 03/07/09

*BABIES  
January * 
Britta - Lillie-Rose born 07/01/07
Millers - Luke Anthony born 14/01/07
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05

*February*
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05

*March*
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Smcc - Ryan Oliver & Joshua Daniel born 21/03/08

*April*
Minkey - Clarice Florence born 02/04/08
Sarahx - Tadhg & Malachy born 03/04/07
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05
Doods - Issac Arran born 24/04/08

*May*
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Kellydallard - Isabel May born 07/05/08
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Kellydallard - Harry & Lily born 21/05/07
Scarlet - Flinn born 25/05/07

*June*
NickJoanneOwen - Morgann, Kerys and Sian born 12/06/07
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06

*July*
NL - Grace born 01/07/07
Candy - Lucas Harry born 07/07/07
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
Purpleal - Jaimie born 11/07/07
Tcardy - Macie born 12/07/07
VIL and Moosey - Bertie born 30/07/06

*August*
Magpie - William & Charlotte born 10/08/07

*September*
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06

*October*
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Starr - Daisy born 11/10/07
Keemjay - littlie arrived 11/10/07
Looby - Katie Rose born 19/10/05
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Elly - William Patrick born 25/10/06
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal - Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06

*November*
Donna - Callum & Ryan born 17/11/06
Going It Alone - Elsbeth & Amelie born 23/11/06


----------



## jess p

Oooo Minkey - thanks so much for that list!  It's the first time I've been on a BFP list - how exciting!  Just one little change - due date now 16th March for elective c-section.

Had fun in Mothercare with DH yesterday - no idea what we need so bought lots of random items!!!  Lots of people kept saying "Is this your first baby?" ... no idea how they guessed that!!

Hope everyone else is fine - Minkey, think I have "caught" your hiatus hernia symptoms - never felt so dreadful - constant lump feeling & so,so sick with acid - yuk, yuk, yuk!

I did read on the BUPA site that you can have key hole surgery to repair it - will defo opt for this after the baby comes if it doesn't go!  Hope you are getting some relief from yours.

Sorry no time for personals - hands v arthritic!! Oh the joys of pregnancy!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

WOW Seeing the list reminded me about VIL and Moosey anybosy heard from them lately? Hope everythign is well with them.

Congratulations HG

I'm still around but not posting much as really battling at the moment and really poorly

Donna x x


----------



## Loubie101

Hello ladies, I'm just popping on to say hello as I'll be modding this thread from now on  If I can be of any help to anyone just let me know! 

xx


----------



## Minkey

Moomin & Happy Girl - you have the same EDD!

Agatha was fab as The Inn Keeper yesterday, she said her lines beautifully, I was so proud!

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey

Sorry HG - must have got confused    x


----------



## tomsmummy

Well it really is quiet on here! Hope everyone is looking forward to Christmas.

Happygirl Congratulations you must be over the moon. The first Mothercare shop is always exciting and we can always advise you on top products.

Minkey glad Agatha performed well, did you need a tissue!

Donna so sorry to hear you are not well hope things improve fro you soon 

Candy any stirrings? Are you planning on making the papers as the first baby of 2009? 

We are all fine and looking forward to Christmas although wish we had more funds!! Off to see Santa at Willows on Weds so looking forward to that just a shame Tom will be at school.

Big hellos to everyone x x


----------



## Minkey

Tomsmummy - we went to visit Santa at Willows on Sunday, it was fab, they do it so well there, we have been three years running now!  Have fun!

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey

Where is everyone?!? xx


----------



## moomin05

I'm here to, well in spirit anyway     

Will be back later I promise !


----------



## kellydallard

Im here ish!!!

Isabel has got chciken pox,no sign of any on Harry and Lilly yet though.Might call it turkey pox just to be seasonal.

Hope your all ok??!!

Kelly x


----------



## Minkey

In case I don't get on here again before Thursday:































Minkey, Agatha & Clarice xxx


----------



## charliezoom

*Merry Christmas!!*

Have a fab time one and all!

Candy - hope all is well and lil baby is safe for a few days longer, if he/she comes early hope all goes well!

Love and seasonal wishes to you all,

Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy

No sign yet, had, had Lucas by now, but this one seems pretty content, thanks for all kind words and merry christmas to all xxx


----------



## charliezoom

Oh candy - would you like this one to come now or wait till post xmas? Hope all goes well hun!

Biz partners son has been in hospital since monday with pneumonia, hope he comes out today. Poor love he's been pretty poorly. Such a worry. We were with them when he started to get ill so have all been checking Iduna (and Dh cos of his MS and asthma) for any weird ones in case another ones falls prey to the evil monster of it. Nasty bugs about this year, everyones been soooo ill. We all have colds again, luckily just colds not nasty temperature bugs etc.

Hope you are all set and ready for xmas. Have a great one and speak soon.

Much love, Charlie xxx


----------



## moomin05




----------



## starr

Hey All

[fly]   Happy Christmas to everyone of my IUI girlies !!  [/fly]

Sorry not been on for a while been manic busy and Had a poorly Bubba.. Nasty cold, high temps and very miserable.. She seems to have turned the corner now so hoping for a merry christmas,,,

Candy.. hope bubs arrives soon.. though maybe not tommorow eh!!

Oops noise from upstairs.. must dash..

Love to all

Me and Dx


----------



## charliezoom

Get well soon Daisy and enjoy your day!! xxx


----------



## Loubie101

May all your dreams come true in 2009

Loubie xxx​


----------



## keemjay

HAPPY ChRISTMAS to everyone  

been meaning to do a proper post for ages but its gonna have to wait now 

have one excited girlie upstairs, she really has got the hang of it this year  we have had one set of grandparents over this avo so already had a present-fest..sure tomorrow will be just as exciting  babybro just happy to go along with it all, smiling all the way and saying 'yuh' to everything, he is extremely cute at the moment..he always has been but right now i could eat him up!

we've had a round of a chesty cough virus so hoping thats it, cross fingers

hope everyone has a lovely time with their little lovelies

love to all

kj x


----------



## charliezoom

Candy - How ya doing? Hope that lil one is gonna arrive just at the right time. 

Hope all had as much fun as us!!
We were all a bit poorly but had a fab time. 
So what did you all get from santa etc then?

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## professor waffle

Just wanted to pop in although I know I haven't been posting for ages but I have been reading & thought I'd let you know my news! See sig for details!!!

Love to all

Gill
x


----------



## kellydallard

Hello me lovlies

PW-So so happy for you hun,well done on your BFP!!!! Fab xmas pressie eh??

Candy-you still hanging in there hun thinking of you loads.

I have every sympathy with all of you with littluns who are poorly at the mo!! Oli has been fine but my 3 bubs have all got a terrible cough/cold/virus thing and they have given it me,mind you though I would have it all for them  . Think santa hopped off quick so he wouldnt pick up any germs!!

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Loubie101

Professor Waffle -   Congratulations!!!  Wishing you a very happy, healthy and stress free pregnancy xxx


----------



## Candy

Wow PW what wonderful news, hoping that everything progresses well, will you be having an earlier scan ?

Yep still waiting guys, i have been saying for last few months to everyone who insisted this bubs will be early, that there is no rhyme or reason, so 2days to go till due date, have moved into unknown bigger baby territory !!

Had a good christmas thanks, wish DH wasn't working today as bubs moved down christmas night, not engaged, but makes life more uncomfy for picking up kiddes, catch up more soon, love to all Cxxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi everyone

I did a post the other day and then lost it!

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas - we had a nice time with lots of family round.  We bought Bertie a Playmobile hospital which took six adults three hours to build - and one of them is a builder!

Candy - you have me complete sympathy.  I am utterly ready for the baby to arrive - I am going to try to convince the midwife to do a sweep tomorrow but I'm not sure she'll do it before the due date.  Good luck though - I'm thinking of you.

PW - Congratulations!  What lovely news.

Everyone else - it's great to see your news - I think of you all lots.

Love to everyone and Happy New Years all round...

VIL
xxx


----------



## Minkey

PW - wow congratulations   , what great news!  Can I add you to our list?

Candy - thinking iof you & looking forward to hearing your news!!

VIL - great to hear from you, not long for you now either, let us know won't you!

Had a great Christmas here although I think we were away abit too long from home - Agatha was asking from Boxing Day when we were going home (got back Sunday night), coz all her new presents were left there - that's the problem I guess with opening and then having to go & see family...

Having a relatively quiet NYE - got a couple from the village coming over for dinner.

Happy New Year Everyone & here is to a great 2009 

Minkey x


----------



## professor waffle

of course you can add me to the list, EDD is 28th August. Candy I've booked an early scan for 10th Jan but had to do it privately as the first NHS scan here is 12 weeks, just hoping it's all ok (& just the one )

VIL & Candy will be looking out for your news, fingers crossed for you both


----------



## charliezoom

Hello!

Have a fab NYE and may 2009 be a fab year where all dreams and wishes come true!

Candy - hope the bubs comes soon and all goes well.

VIL Hope you too have your lil one soon.

PW - Fab news! Go girl, congrats to you guys. Hope scan goes well and next few months are a dream.

Jess - how are you hun?

Looking forward to your news soon!

Love and best wishes, Charlie xxx


----------



## keemjay

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL  
love to you all    

kj x


----------



## Loubie101

xxx


----------



## Candy

Happy new year all, hope you have a wonderful night and taht 2009 answers many more dreams

Looby not ignoring you, just have no phone credit left x


----------



## moomin05

Happy New Year everyone.  

xxxxxxx


----------



## northern lass

I am mortified to realise I haven't been on FF since 2nd October!! I am so so sorry. There is no way I can catch up on all the news I've missed. My news in brief is that Grace still isn't walking (Thomas was 19months so she has a month in hand!!) and spends all her time smiling. Thomas is loving nursery school and excited about being 4!! I can't believe where the time has gone. They play so nicely together and Thomas has even overcome his fear of pink so he can play with Graces toys with her!! I did the Great North Run and was 9mins faster than last time. THe ballot opens for the GNR 09 in a few weeks but can't decide whether to do it or not....find it very hard work!!! I've been seconded at work and loving the new place...hoping the job will be advertised soon so I can apply as it's a fantastic place to work, very challenging area but I love it....and the best news is I'm going to be an Aunty!! My sister is on FF and her baby is due 5th July so thank you for all the best wishes you've sent her as I know some of you know her. Well that's a summary of my news over the last 3 months!!!

I wanted to come on because I know today is your due date Candy and I wanted to send you a special hug. 
To all my other my other FF I want to wish you a happy and healthy new year and that all your dreams come true.
Love N.Lass XxXx


----------



## Minkey

Happy New Year everyone!

Candy - looking forward to hearing your news  

NL - Agatha didn't walk until 2o months, plenty of time yet    Great to hear from you x

Minkey x


----------



## Sammysmiles

At last ladies, I am an official IUI BFP Bump  

Yippee!!


----------



## Loubie101

Sammysmiles   Congratulations!!  Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thanks Loubie xxx


----------



## kellydallard

Hi peeps

Sammy-HUGE CONGRATS HUN welcome to the thread

Candy-are you still hanging in there hun??

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Candy

Hi guys

Yep Kelly nothing to report, congratulations sammie, what wonderful news

NL thanks for popping on and wishing me good luck, be interested to hear what you decide re great north run, glad you two play so nicely, mine try to kill each other daily actually hourly, no minutely  xx


----------



## northern lass

Now I don't want anyone fainting at the fact I've posted twice in a week!!!
CONGRATULATIONS Sammysmiles. This is a fab thread for support
Candy -  I was awake in the middle of the night wondering how you are....can you tell your baby there are a lot of people waiting to meet them!! Good luck....and the next time I log on I will expect a change of ticker!!
Love to everyone else, N.L xxxx


----------



## Candy

Hehe NL, its too cold for this bubs to come out !

At first i read faint and thought ... OMG another NL bubs too hehe xxx


----------



## doods28

Hi everyone,

Long time no post - so sorry  . Have had the odd browse but never seem to have much time for anything. Lola and Zac are brilliant but keep me very busy. I'm only getting to post now 'cos I'm back at work.

No time to catch up but congrats to all the newbies and oldies and Happy New Year. I'll make it my resolution to be less of a rubbish poster this year!   

A special congrats to Candy - bit late I know and Moomin - will hopefully get round to more personals soon.

D x


----------



## Elly

Hello to everyone and Happy New Year

Minky could you pop me in the EDD bit 4th July 09..... thanks.

Ellly xxx


----------



## Minkey

New list with all out new BFP's added! Sammy let me know your EDD & congratulations!!!! xx

*BUMPS* 

Candy - EDD 31/12/08
VIL & Moosey- EDD 14/01/09
Jess P - EDD 16/03/09
Happy Girl - EDD 22/06/09
Moomin - EDD 03/07/09
Elly - EDD 04/07/09
Professor Waffle - EDD 28/08/09
Sammy Smiles - EDD 08/09/09

[*b]BABIES *  
*January * [/b] 
Britta - Lillie-Rose born 07/01/07
Millers - Luke Anthony born 14/01/07
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05

*February*
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05

*March*
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Smcc - Ryan Oliver & Joshua Daniel born 21/03/08

*April*
Minkey - Clarice Florence born 02/04/08
Sarahx - Tadhg & Malachy born 03/04/07
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05
Doods - Issac Arran born 24/04/08

*May*
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Kellydallard - Isabel May born 07/05/08
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Kellydallard - Harry & Lily born 21/05/07
Scarlet - Flinn born 25/05/07

*June*
NickJoanneOwen - Morgann, Kerys and Sian born 12/06/07
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06

*July*
NL - Grace born 01/07/07
Candy - Lucas Harry born 07/07/07
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
Purpleal - Jaimie born 11/07/07
Tcardy - Macie born 12/07/07
VIL and Moosey - Bertie born 30/07/06

*August*
Magpie - William & Charlotte born 10/08/07

*September*
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06

*October*
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Starr - Daisy born 11/10/07
Keemjay - littlie arrived 11/10/07
Looby - Katie Rose born 19/10/05
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Elly - William Patrick born 25/10/06
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal - Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06

*November*
Donna - Callum & Ryan born 17/11/06
Going It Alone - Elsbeth & Amelie born 23/11/06


----------



## Candy

Thanks Minkey .... OMG having a stretch and sweep tommorow arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## charliezoom

Candy - hope that does the trick or even better that you go into labour before  and don't need it! Good luck hun and hope things get moving soon.

Lovely to hear from you Doods - how are you all? Good Christmas and new year? How's life? You back at work? Lil ones good?

NL - hope you are all ok hun x

Minkey - you ok? Keeping that fire stoked?   Dh said it was -7 degrees on way home tonight! didn't know we had moved to scotland   madness  

Love to you all, Charlie xxx


----------



## charliezoom

Sammy - HUGE congrats and WELCOME! Hope you are still on cloud nine and all is going well. keep us up to date on how you are.

Loads of love, Charlie xxx


----------



## Sair

Hi all  

Happy New Year!  Sorry it has been such an age...

Haven't had chance to catch up properly...just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow Candy..fingers crossed bubs is ready to brave the arctic temperatures!

So pleased to hear of your news Moomin.

Much love to everyone else...sorry this is all I have time for...will definitely be popping back soon to find out Candy's news and will post more then!

Big hugs

Sarah xxx


----------



## northern lass

Hope something happens tonight for Candy and that you won't need the sweep! Take care, Love N.L XxXx


----------



## Candy

No such luck ladies, this one is not coming out  

Hey Sair, lovely to hear from you any piccies, lots of us are on ******** if you are ? hope you are well

Elly a July baby just like my 2, thats if you are not early of course 

/waves to Doods

Cx


----------



## northern lass

Just me coming to say hello and good luck to Candy, you see an overdue baby is all it took to intice me back to this thread to keep checking for news!!! 
Elly - Congratulations on your BFP, will def remember your due date as thats the same day I'm due to become an aunty for the first time!
Big hello to everyone else X


----------



## Minkey

I wonder if Candy has had her sweep yet?  Don't blame baby for hanging in there until it warms up abit!!

Charlie - yep fire is on as we speak, my car said -8 yesterday morning taking A to school    

Hi Sair!

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi everyone, thanks so much for the warm welcome. I am due on the 8th September (my Mums Birthday,   its a good sign).

I have got my first scan on Tuesday and I cant wait! I never thought I would get here again so it feels like my very own Christmas miracle  

I am also on the waiting for first scan thread and there has been a little bit of bad news on there over the past couple of days and it has made me even more aware as nothing is definite. Scares the hell out of me!

Anyway, looking forward to getting to know you all over the next few months.


----------



## charliezoom

Sammy - Not long till that scan hun. 
Sorry you have had a to read scary news. It is so hard to see bad news from others but try to stay positive, the chances are that all is ok with you and lil jellybean in there, chances are higher that all is tickteyboo than anything being wrong. I found it easiest to try to believe in the statistics unlessl I was told that there was any reason for concern. Got me thro a lot of wobbles - and all have wobbles hun (some lots more than others!   ) and we are here to lend an ear anytime. Not long now and the best bit is you got a BFP so delight in every moment - savour it all! Really looking forward to getting to know you better over the next few months and into motherhood  

Minkey - woweee! how many pairs of gloves did you have on?! Crickey. Sadly looks like wet weather is to replace the cold bright spell then! Can't win eh? But it is fab to have some slightly longer daylight at last, I'm loving it! Spring can't be far off can it?! How are you all? Well I hope?

Candy - did it go ok? Hope it gets things moving.

Sair - great to hear from you!

Much love, Charlie xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Charliezoom,

Thank you for that. Can I ask, is it true that the risk of MC reduces after you have seen the heartbeat? I like to think i am being realistic but really I am just scared to death. We were 6 weeks exactly last time when it went wrong so even if we get past that I will probably calm down a little.

I see you have an IUI miracle, so cute

xx


----------



## morgan

Hello girls, happy New Year and all
long time no see everyone....I just popped in to see if there is any further news from our Candy?  How's the ol' chimney?
Congrats to all the recent births and bumps
xxx
Morgan


----------



## tomsmummy

Hi have popped on to catch up on all your news and to wish you a very Happy new year.

Was hoping for news from Candy and VIL but looks like the babes are just comfy where they are!

Huge congratulations to Sammy.

I haven't had chance to read back far but do still pop on from time to time to keep an eye on you all, always type a really long post then loose it so am keeping it brief tonight.

Will pop back tomorrow to see if there is any news. xx


----------



## Candy

Hi guys, well yesterday was ok, really long story though but ended up having a stranger waiting downstairs for me so was totally on edge, will save this story for next meet !!

I have decided to say i don't want to be induced and see how long they will leave me for, although i am apparently there so could be any day, but hey i have been thinking that since b4 christmas

Hey morgan how are the boys ?
/waves to Tomsmummy

Love to all Cx


----------



## Magpie

Hello everyone & Happy New Year!

It's been forever since I was on here, time does fly! I do read once in a while and wanted to say good luck to Candy for her impending birth.

All is well here, Will and Lottie are so much fun and are running me ragged!

Hello to everyone else!

Liz
x


----------



## jess p

Just popped on for news of Candy!

Thinking of you & hoping you get to meet your little one vvv soon!

Guess VIL & Moosey must be next?  Good luck to them too!

I've still got 9.5 weeks to go! Due on Monday 16th March - seems like years away! 

No idea how anyone copes with having a toddler (or more than just one!!) while being pregnant - I would never manage it in a million years - big respect to you brave ladies! 

Sorry I've not been on here much, arthritis & hiatus hernia make it a bit tricky but getting used to feeling like death now!!  Can't really remember what "normal" feels like!  Guess that's just preparing me for many more sleepless nights for the next x number of years! 

Still foggy and cold here but a tiny bit of sunshine poking its head up - roll on Spring!

Love to all,

Jess xxxxx


----------



## Minkey

Sammy - yes the risk of miscarriage does go right down if they can find a heartbeat at 7/8 weeks - I think my consultant said if went right down to about 5% - but that was a long time ago so don't hold me to that!

I have added your EDD to the last list!

Minkey x

PS Jess - only 9.5 weeks - where did that go?!?


----------



## charliezoom

Sammy -yes as minkey says risk goes down lots once heartbeat seen at 7wks ish, can't remember figure either but it puts you into a much safer area and therefore some clarity and sanity tends to come too   ! Yes we have a lovely lil IUI girlie thanks. Keep strong hun, that scan will be here before you know it and then the weeks will roll - look at Jess...

Jess - wow 30wks lovey! How'd ya get there so fast. Soz you are suffering so much. Hey you may get chilled out and sleepy baby you never know! So you missing work - ha?! Think I know the answer to that!

Minkey - how's your hiatus @ mo? You coping ok? Your lil girlies well and being lovely as ever? Assume too cold to DIY? My dad is decorating and moaning that he's got to have the heating on full blast in those rooms to dry it - mad man he must be   !

Candy - Hope you are ok. I just thought: there is a really good recipe for an aubergine dish that is in my hypnobirthing book they claim to work for inducing labour. would you like me to see if I can find it? 
Spookily we happened to eat something very similar in last trimester several times then found out that hypnobirthing lady swears by it and as you well know madam was early so maybe it works!

Take it easy ladies and have a fab weekend - what ar eyou all up to?

Love & kisses, Charlie xxx


----------



## keemjay

I'm delighted to announce the arrival of Candy and Mr Candys new (big) bundle

     
Max Ollie
born today 09.01.09
at 8.59am
9lb 11.5 oz 
     ​  baby brother for Jacob and Lucas ​
ouch hun
Many Congratulations to you all  

kj x


----------



## struthie

Oohh huge congrats to Candy,Mr Candy,Jacob and Lucus.

What a big boy,well done you xxx


----------



## Loubie101

Congratulations to Candy and family on the safe arrival of your little boy! xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thanks for the reassurance girls  

Congrats Candy and Mr Candy, I have kept up with your posts since September and its such great news that you have a beautiful little boy.

Has anyone set up a thread on Arrivals for her?


----------



## Magpie

Congratulations Candy & Family!

Welcome to the world Max!

Liz
x​


----------



## Thirtysix

YAY!!!!!!!

Fantastic news and WELCOME MAX!

Lots of Love from sunny(Ok I lied-****** freezing) Herts xxxx


----------



## charliezoom

Congratulations to Candy & Mr Candy & the boys on the safe arrival of Max - Fab news indeed.
Hope he's settling in well to his new home and getting to know you all.

much love and best wishes, Charlie xxx


----------



## AnnieR

Congrats Candy! 

Wow, it feels like yesterday that you had Jacob!

What alot of nines in that birth date, time and weight! Must be lucky


----------



## professor waffle

Huge congrats Candy & Mr Candy


----------



## Sair

Welcome to the world baby Max     

Huge congratulations Candy and DH...so pleased for you all.

Jess - I can't believe you are at 30 weeks already...time has whizzed!  I'm sure your pregnancy ailments will all disappear the moment you have your precious bundle!

Love to everyone else

Sarah xxx


----------



## Minkey

Congratulations to you Candy, DH, Jacob & Lucas on the safe arrivel of Max !!     

Minkey xx

PS Will update the list soon - in the middle of painting my kitchen - that answers your question Charlie!! x


----------



## kellydallard

HUGE CONGRATS CANDY
WELCOME TO THE WORLD LITTLE MAX
WELL DONE​


----------



## northern lass

CONGRATULATIONS, CANDY, DH, JACOB AND LUCAS ON THE ARRIVAL OF YOUR (BIG) LITTLE BROTHER MAX
Lots of Love N.Lass, DH, Thomas and Grace XxXx


----------



## Minkey

New list for Candy! VIL - you are next! x

*BUMPS* 

VIL & Moosey- EDD 14/01/09
Jess P - EDD 16/03/09
Happy Girl - EDD 22/06/09
Moomin - EDD 03/07/09
Elly - EDD 04/07/09
Professor Waffle - EDD 28/08/09
Sammy Smiles - EDD 08/09/09

*BABIES*  
*January * 
Britta - Lillie-Rose born 07/01/07
Candy - Max Ollie born 09/01/09
Millers - Luke Anthony born 14/01/07
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05

*February*
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05

*March*
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Smcc - Ryan Oliver & Joshua Daniel born 21/03/08

*April*
Minkey - Clarice Florence born 02/04/08
Sarahx - Tadhg & Malachy born 03/04/07
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05
Doods - Issac Arran born 24/04/08

*May*
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Kellydallard - Isabel May born 07/05/08
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Kellydallard - Harry & Lily born 21/05/07
Scarlet - Flinn born 25/05/07

*June*
NickJoanneOwen - Morgann, Kerys and Sian born 12/06/07
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06

*July*
NL - Grace born 01/07/07
Candy - Lucas Harry born 07/07/07
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
Purpleal - Jaimie born 11/07/07
Tcardy - Macie born 12/07/07
VIL and Moosey - Bertie born 30/07/06

*August*
Magpie - William & Charlotte born 10/08/07

*September*
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06

*October*
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Starr - Daisy born 11/10/07
Keemjay - littlie arrived 11/10/07
Looby - Katie Rose born 19/10/05
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Elly - William Patrick born 25/10/06
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal - Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06

*November*
Donna - Callum & Ryan born 17/11/06
Going It Alone - Elsbeth & Amelie born 23/11/06


----------



## Sammysmiles

Yeyy! I am on the list, whoop, whoop. I never thought I would see me on an EDD list its so great


----------



## nickjoanneowen

Congratulations Candy & Family

Welcome to the world Max


----------



## Donna Taylor

Congratulations Candy on the safe arrival of Max x x x


----------



## charliezoom

Sammy - what time is your scan hun? it''s tomorrow isn't it - i got that right?

Love to all!

Charlie xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Its tomorrow at 8.30am, so scared now. I have got sore ( . ) ( . )'s and feeling quite sickly but I have lots of bubbles and niggles downstairs.

Does that mean everythings okay? You read so many stories on here that its hard to stay   sometimes.

Thanks for asking though hun, wish me lots of luck and


----------



## Elly

Huge Congratulations to Candy


----------



## Magpie

Hi all,

Good luck for tomorrow Sammy! All sounds good to me.

Liz
x


----------



## Thirtysix

Sammy-def sounds good to me!

My first indication of REALLY being pg was sore (.) (.)

Good luck for tomorrow.

(waves at everyone else but is crap at keeping up)


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Sorry to gate crash. I see you all have heard the wonderful news about Candy. Just letting you know that I started a thread in the birth announcements as well.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171617.0


----------



## Sammysmiles

One lovely strong heartbeat at my first scan today. Heaven! I was so sick this morning as well, yippee!

I am officially in love with my grain of rice


----------



## charliezoom

Fab News Sammy!!! Yeah! Bet you are on cloud 9! 

Keep smiling  

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey

Brilliant news Sammy!!  Now try to relax a little bit  

Minkey x


----------



## Sammysmiles

I am totally relaxed now, what will be will be. Cant wait for my next scan at 8 weeks,   little bean grows big and strong.

Thanks girlies, xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

34 weeks! It sounds so long, I will just have to concentrate on my little milestones I think. 
BFP.............Check
6 week scan................Check
8 week scan................
12 week scan....................
20 week scan......................
Not getting as much water retention as last time............  
Being able to sleep a full night after 30 weeks ...................  

It is amazing what comes back to you from being PG before. I can remember each little feeling now, I love it all. Even the sickness!


----------



## keemjay

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOOMIN!!    
have a lovely day 

kj x


----------



## northern lass

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOOMIN, LOVE N.LASS XxXx


----------



## Magpie

Hiya all

Glad the scan went well Sammy!

Happy Birthday Moomin!

Liz
x


----------



## Minkey

Happy Birthday Moomin! x


----------



## charliezoom

Happy Birthday moomin! Have a fab day!
What did you get?

Did MIL leave you in peace?

Sammy - hey those milestones will fly by hun! 

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

I hope so, keep talking to my belly saying he/she has to hold on for me because I would be so sad to say goodbye. I have lots of symptons so he/she is reminding me they are still very much there.  

I am keeping a diary on the Treatment Diaries thread and already I am enjoying reading it back to myself. Its going to be a great little reminder of this little one.

I have another scan at 8 weeks, cant wait to see little bean again


----------



## keemjay

bout time i did a proper post and catch up 

sammysmiles - big congrats to you and fab news on the strong little heartbeat 

congrats to you too happy girl 

and great news for you too PW..what a surprise for you..well done!

hows it going mummy-of-3-candy? you're prob not even reading lol..hope all is going well with little max..

hows your kitchen minkey? i cant believe clarice is 9 months already..where did that go?!

hows things with you charlie..had a peek at your xmas pics on **..Iduna looks soo grown up! (and cute!)

kelly - your very quiet..busy with all of yours i'm guessing!

everything good this end..my 2 little bunnies are just fab..we had an amazing xmas, full of so many lovely little 'moments'..i think its finally sunk in we are a real proper family and it was really good cosy family time. the kids have now stayed 2 nights away from home with us at my mums so think we'll be ready to face a holiday this year and all sleep well! i thank the FC every night when i put them to bed for rearing 2 such brilliant sleepers! littlie has just potty trained herslef pretty much..was dry from day 4 and not a single accident since, even in car, round shops etc, am so proud of her. we're getting a bed for her this weekend from friends, bout time as she'll be 3 in march and is getting a bit big for her cot! am going to try getting rid of the dummy around her birthday..yikes! am desperately trying to persuade dh that she  should have chickens for her Birthday, he is resisting a the mo but i'm sure i spotted a weakening earlier..need to work on it a bit more  she is being a real sweetie at the moment, really loving and funny, really good company 
babybro is such a little boy now(16  months) he thinks he's 2 as he does everything littlie does and understands everything you say, even quite complicated things..he is also a terrible climber..i'm on the edge of putting away their cute little stools as he just uses them as aids to reach whatever he wants!! he has no fear either, tho he is actually quite safe in what he does..he gives other more nervous people (like MIL) heart attacks with his antics..i'm of the opinion that sooner or later we will end up in A&E with him and no amount of panicking is going to stop it!! he is a proper cutie tho and i have been properly falling in love with him over the last month..he talks loads and can make his wants and needs known quite clearly, and his favourite things are 'doggies'..anything from a cat up to a horse is one..horse up to giraffe is a horse (tongue clicking clip clop noise) he is just entering fussy eating, i hate that stage..but he's doing better with finger foods and lumps which has been AGES coming. will find out next Fri if we're all set for going to court in Feb..there have been hiccups as usual 

looking forward to the nicer weather and walks and picnics..am sooo over this winter now 

well thats me, wheres everyone elses news

love to all

kj x


----------



## moomin05

Ah  thanks for the birthday wishes, had a fab day thanks, had loads of vouchers so going to try and save them for after I have had the baby !!!  umm can't see that happening but that is the plan.

sorry not been around much but haven't got internet access at home at the moment, hopefully should be back on line at the end of next week - feel like I have lost a limb not being able to log on, thank goodness for work is all I can say.

All good here, Megan is just being such a little love at the moment, and keeps telling me that she loves me, melts me every time she says it.  Can't believe I am 16 weeks tomorrow as well not sure where that time has gone, going by so much quicker the second time round.

Candy - hope all is good with you and your boys x x x x

KJ  - glad you have a lovely family christmas - christmas is so special when you have little ones, Megan loved it this year.

Right better get on and do some work

Love to you all
xxxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi everyone

Just a quick message to let you know that Hattie was born on Weds 14th weighing a whopping 10lbs!  We're chuffed to bits as you can imagine.

Love to all

VIL
xxxx


----------



## *looby*

Huge Congratulations to you all 

Welcome to the world Hattie 

xxx

Wow another good weight


----------



## struthie

Huge congrats to Victoria and Moosey,what a fab weight,and love her name


----------



## Minkey

VIL - congratulations to you & Moosey on the birth of Hattie    

Minkey x

PS will come back & update the list later xx


----------



## Loubie101

Congratulations  VIL on the safe arrival of your (not so!) little girl!!  xxx


----------



## northern lass

VIL and Moosey - very very many congratulations on the birth of Hattie and congratulations on Bertie becoming a big brother X


----------



## northern lass

A bit of a me post I'm afraid. Slipped a disc last week and having a bit of a rough time of it. I've now had contradictory advice from 2 different Phsiotherapists, are any of you lovely ladies physios by any chance? Thomas has been a real star, been calling him my superhero and it's been very tough going as I can hardly move and.....drum roll....Grace has decided to start walking to help me out!!! Which has been a big help....beat Thomas by a few weeks as he was 19 months!
Sorry for the me and moan post. Love N. Lass X


----------



## jess p

Oh wow VIL & Moosey what FAB news!!!  WHAT A WHOPPER!!  You & Candy are terrifying me with these huge babies!!!!

Off to see the mid wife in a few mins so will grill her on how big she thinks this one will be!

Hope you're enjoying all the fuss & re-adjusting!  Loving the names - Hattie & Bertie!


Northern Lass sorry you're suffering.  My hips/shoulders are horrendous at the mo - I manage about an hour's sleep on each side then have to get up and rub them for about 20 mins & then do another hour on the other side!  Getting used to it now! Luckily the mat physio at the hos is fab - she's been excellent.

Def worth seeing a physio!

Good luck!


Kim - great to hear all the stories about your family!  Getting more Little House on the Prairie by the day - especially if you get the chickens!  What a fab idea - you're bound to win that one!

Hope all goes to plan for Feb - got everything crossed for you all.

Love to everyone else.

Jess xxx


----------



## Candy

Hi everyone, hope you are all well

Lol Jess hope you will have a small baby, i started off average 7lb 8oz following by 8lb 2.5oz ... then 9lb 11.5oz ...........argghhhhh ..... wow vil, girls are normally smaller, Max was weighed at 10lb 2oz today but that was after 10days of feeding solidly !

Congrats vil & moosey i too love the name  welcome to the world Hattie  

Pooor you NL guess you need a 3rd opinion ... do have a health cover ?

As you know i love the chicken idea KJ and have loved reading your updates, we must get together soon.

All is good this end, loving Max and the boys are both amazing with him, its just each other they need to work on playing gentler with, lucas like kj's little bro is climbing everywhere, we have now stair gated the kitchen, never did that with j, didn't even need cupboard locks, as lucas can get onto work surface so quickly now !

apologises for typos as one handed feeding max

love Candy x


----------



## Candy

thanks for all kind messages re max btw x


----------



## Shortiesmith

Hi Ladies,

I am just wondering if any of you got your BFP through IUI with male factor issues? We have our 2nd specialist apt on Monday to discuss our options and I am wondering whether they will suggest IUI or IVF (am hoping they don't just send us away to 'keep on trying' as I am slowly losing the plot!  ).

Our count is OK, but our morph & motility are low. DF has done another SA which we are hoping will show an improvement after all the vits he has been taking since Oct. I have had tests and tests and more tests and appear to be all clear. Would like to hear what advice you ladies have been given with regard to treatment for male factor - and if it worked!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Shortiesmith,

My DH had low motility sperm and we got pregnant on our 3rd IUI. He started taking his multi vitamins back in the Summer and saw his sperm quality improve. So much so that on our 3rd IUI in December it had increased 3 fold.

He also gave up smoking back in the summer and cut down on his drinking.

Hope this helps?


----------



## Magpie

Congratulations VIL and Moosey on the birth of Hattie! Great weight and great name!!

Liz
x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Congratualtions VIL and Moosey on the safe arrival of Hattie x x x


----------



## charliezoom

Hello!

Sorry not been on much - busy bees!

Can't remember if I said it previously (been reading but not time to post much - soz if seriously late and thought had posted!) but - Congrats to VIL & Moosey!! Welcome to the world Hattie. What a weight!

Candy - glad the boys love their new bro! How are you all settled in? Is all going well? DH off work for a while?

Jess - hope physio keeps you in one piece for a bit longer. Hope things are ok for you hun.

Minkey - how's it going? Got builder sorted for those internal walls? You all ok?

KJ- good to read your update, hope all goes smoothly with babybro. littlie sounds like she's done fab at no nappies to toilet - fab girlie!

NL- oh hun, Hope things get better. Sorry you are having such a pants time. How are things now, anymore news? You off work? 
Good news on the walker!!

Moom - how are you doing?

Donna - you all ok?

Sammy - when is the next scan?

Shotiesmith - we had male factor issues and to honest I can't remember all the figures but it was much improved by him changing his meds (cahnged type of NSAID) - cutting out all alcohol, taking good vits, eating organic, limiting mobile usage etc etc. I have PCOS and we got BFP on 1st IUI (very sadly she never made it to live with us) and then again on next one. Good luck and hope that you are sucessful very soon in becoming a mummy!

Love to all - soz for any and all I've missed.

With you KJ - got to be warmer weather soon! 

Charlie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charliezoom

Good weekends planned ?

Charlie xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Charlie, my plan is to sleep, sleep, sleep all weekend!   Going to watch Bride Wars with a friend on Sunday, quite looking forward to a laugh.

Really want to watch Slumdog Millionaire but I fear I am WAY too emotional at the moment  

How about you?


----------



## tomsmummy

VIL & Moosey Congratulations on the birth of Hattie, what a whopper! xx

Shortie my dh had male factor probs and he took vits, stopped carrying mobile in trouser pocket and stopped drinking and we go lucky on our 2nd IUI. Good luck. x

Will pop back later to catch up properly. Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Thirtysix

Welcome Hattie-great news and the bigger they are-the better they sleep!! Does Bertie love his little sis?

Candy-glad all 3 boys are behaving-how lucky you are with three gorgeous boys....

NL-wish I had some great advice,sadly,hugs will have to do.

KJ-What a lovely picture you apint,makes me come over all warm reading your posts.We too are getting "chooks".Eglu (donated by friend-yay!) is in situ-just need to get other stuff built.We have been "approved adopters" of ex battery hens in March so VERY excited!

Moo-You Ok?

Charliez-What's new?

Apologies to all those missed but what you all up to? Can't wait for Spring here!!!

Good weekend everyone!

Sx


----------



## Minkey

Hello All,

Hope everyone is well - very busy planning Agatha's birthday party, which is next Sat - my little baby is going to be 4 on Tuesday, where did those years go?  

I have never done a proper party before and it's much more stressful than anticipated!!  Hope it will be all OK - Apologies to Iduna in advance if not (she is attending)!!  Agatha & I made up the party bags today which she loved doing and she has the (hideously expensive  ) fairy castle cake she wanted on order.  So just need to get my head around getting the food made/hall decorated etc on the day!  Will be glad when it's over!

She is so excited about it all - really understands the whole concept of birthdays now.

Clarice is good too - still not moving anywhere, but that suits me really, she will be alot more trouble when she gets crawling!

My acid reflux is really doing well on the homeopathy, I have had days at at time now with no burning, it amazing...

Must go, love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom

Hello!

Minkey - HAPPY BIRTHDAY to AGATHA for tomorrow! Hope she has a fab day and preschool give you lots of happy birthday shots and cake etc! 
Bet you are sooooo excited you big girlie!
We are looking forward to Saturday, which will be marvelous I am sure hun so stop worrying! However can I help at all? Iduna is very excited about the party  and seeing you all. How many lil ones are coming? Cake sounds amazing and I bet you have done such a grand job.
Has DIY taken a back seat? Did you finish the kitchen?
How is Clarice and food? She tucking in now?
Brilliant news on the reflux - that woman sounds like she knows what she is doing, great news indeed!

Love to all but must fly!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## moomin05

Happy 4th Birthday Agatha  ​
Sorry not been around much - was hoping to update over the weekend, however it all went horribly wrong.

Megan came and met me from work on Saturday and came home in my car - DH went in his, whilst I was in the middle lane of the motorway Megan had a fit in the back of the car     managed to pull over on to the hard shoulder (DH hadn't noticed as it was dark - so carried on home!). Managed to get her out of the car seat, still fitting - not an easy task in the back of car when pregnant, and got her lying on the back seat of the car - she was well out of it by this time - called for an ambulance - meanwhile had traffic thundering past me on the motorway.

Ambulance control were fantastic and kept me on the phone until help arrived. Paramedic car and ambulance arrived at the same time. They got Megan into the back of the ambulance, she still was not with us at all. The worst part was I had to leave Megan in the ambulance on her own to go to the hospital as I could not leave my car on the motorway.

Somehow I ended up getting to the hospital before Megan did, which I was pleased about - they kept us there for a few hours and they think she had a viral infection. They let us go home about 9pm with instructions to keep dosing her up with Calpol and Nurofen.

Then lo and behold it happened again on Sunday morning and again called an ambulance. The crew were fab again. They took her back to hospital, and thankfully it was the same Dr and nurses as Saturday night. They kept us there for 6 hours this time, doing loads of obs etc on Megan, and still believe it was viral infection. We eventually got home about 4pm.

DH took the day off work today as a bit worried about me being on my own with her just in case, but she has been fine today, even managed a trip to Toys R Us, where I have to say she got thoroughly spoilt.

We are all absolutely shattered today, and will definitely be having an early night.

Don't want a repeat of this week - the hospital think she is going to be prone to febrile convulsions when she gets a temperature, so we are now well stocked on Calpol and Nurofen, and have bought an ear thermometer as well - does that make me sound neurotic?

Don't think I will ever forgive myself letting my little princess go off in an ambulance all by herself, and even thinking about it now, makes me close to     

Sorry for the me post   

Will promise to post again soon

xxxxx


----------



## kellydallard

Hello all

Moom-aww hun how awful for you !!!poor Megan.Lilly is prone to convulsions when she has a temp so I understand how scary it is as she had ger first one when I was due with Isabel   You must have been so worried hun esp on the motorway,you did a fab job hun please dont beat yourself up over not going in the ambulance,it was what you had to do and you were ready there for her arrival.As long as your both ok now.Feel really guilty as I dont get chance to log on much and your cracking on in your pregnancy now,hows things babe?

HUGE hugs too all you lovley mums and mums to be   and new mummies  

Never get chance to post now (wonder why)

We are all just getting ove rbeing ill,oli was off school all last week with flu,and Harry,Lilly and Isabel all have ear infections.I was ill all weekend,first proper time I have been ill and it was awful cos all the babies needed me and I couldnt help.Michael did a fab job but boy did I have some clearing up to do.

Our cooker blew up last week so we had to buy a new one,turns out our house is not earthed and the electrics are well dodgy so we have just had to fork out for all that too   broke now,but happy we are safe.

Right must go as I am desperate for bed as I am sure I will be woken several times tonight-1 night last week I had Oli,Lilly and Isabel in my bed  

Love to all,thinking of you all as always

ps JESS WE NEED BUMP PICS PLEASE

Kelly x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Sorry I don't get over to this thread as much as I would like to,

Moomin how awfull you did fantastic I am sure I would have been a mess especially on the motor way. I don't think you sound neurotic at all hun x xx glad she is ok

Big hello to everyone

Kj how are you?

Candy how are you settling into being a mummy of 3

love to all

Donna x x


----------



## keemjay

oh moom, how awful for you..must have been so so scary..and totally understand how hard it must've been not going in the ambulance with her but you had no choice. sounds like she's on the mend now and you know what to look for and what to do now 

[color=#9c00ff]HAPPY BIRTHDAY AGATHA!!!![/color] 
have a fab party!! sure it willall be fine minkey, stop worrying 

kelly, nice to hear from you, tho do keep up with your news on **  sorry to heasr you've all been poorly, what a mare with the oven and electrics 

donna, nice to see you, hope things are bettter your end? all good here thanks 

36..still not there with the chickens   

NL - hows the back now 

VIL and Moosey, congrats on the birth of Hattie..hopr Bertie is enjoying being a big bro 

our news is that littlie is now in a bed, and being brilliant, hasnt even thought of gettting out, just goes off to sleep and stays there singing till i go in to her in the morning..she seems so grown up all of a sudden, no nappies and no cot..cant believe she will be 3 in march 
other news is that we go to court on 10th feb for baby bros final order  now busy planning a bit of a do for the weekend after..bit more of a problem than when we did littlies party as it was May then and we had it in the garden,not sure how i'm going to accomodate 50 odd peoplein my ickle house  thinking of doing an early evening do with soup and sausges a la bonfire night and making sure people bring warm things..light the chiminea etc..tho not sure what 15 odd kids will do in the garden in the dark  last time we had a bouncy castle but dont think that'll be any good this time..any ideas?

love to all, off to bed now after a hard game of squash

kj x


----------



## northern lass

Minkey - Happy Birthday to Agatha for tomorrow, I always remember her birthday and the oldest iui baby on this thread. Hope you have a lovely day X

Moomin - sounds like you did a fantastic job in what must have been a terrifying situation. Hope Megan in ok now.

I am still off work because of my back but have managed to get out today for the first time in nearly 3 weeks and that has done me the world of good mentally....not sure about physically! (went shopping for an hour to get some things for Thomas' birthday) Have been at home on my tod without the internet for a week and a half so felt very isolated, pleased to be back online!

Love to everyone, especially the new mummys Candy, VIL and Moosey. 
Love Northern Lass x


----------



## Minkey

Moomin - hugs to you, my nephew has febrile convulsions quite often and they are scary to watch.  What you have done is a good idea, lots of things to make sure her temp doesn't get too high.

KJ - sounds like a fab plan for little bro - could you get some sparklers or something for the kids (depends how old they are!) If you put some lights around the garden I bet they would love it!

Thanks for the birthday wishes, she is having a fab day (at school at the moment!)

Minkey x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Happy Birthday Agatha x x x x


----------



## starr

Hello !!! Anyone remember me?

Its been manic few weeks but before i go on i must say..

CONGRATULATIONS

To Candy, DH, Jacob and Lucas on the safe arrival of the gorgeous Max!!

and
To Victoria, Moosey and Bertie on the safe arrival of Hattie!!

Happy Birthday Agatha!!

and am not sure if i said Congrats to Moomin!! xx

Have been reading all your news but not really had any time to log on and post! Since xmas D has been really poorly with various cough/colds/ear infections and teething.. This has thrown her sleeping completely and my little angel who would generally go to bed at 7ish and stay there now won't go to bed and definately won't stay there is she wakes in the night! So lots of very long evenings and even longer nights. 
Now i could cope with this but added is the pressure from my new boss.. who i think is the devil.. who doesn;t seem to think that any manager in her region should even think of having a life outside the job and expects the earth and my 26hr week seems to be growing all the time..

Sorry for the moaning.. things are improving slowly and i'm hoping they continue!!

Kj.. how exciting that babybro will soon be all legal! No real ideas for a winter party other than whats been said.. Have fun honey xx

36.. hope things are improving your end xx

Moom oh that sound awful honey.. glad she seems ok now.. she'll never remember any of it so stop worrying about the ambulance ride.. sending you loads of love xx btw are you having the fastest pg in the world?? xx

Minkey.. how was the party?? xx

Charlie.. love to you and Iduna.. hope you enjoy all the cake at Agatha's party xx

Kelly.. Love to you and your tribe.. xx

Jess hows that bump growing girlie.. not long now xxx

NL hope the back continues to improve.. thats not fair no internet when you're off work !!

Sammy.. congrats and welcome to the lovliest part of FF!!

Right better get off to bed soon in anticipation of my new middle of the night alarm clock!

Love to all

S xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Ladies!!

I had my second scan yesterday (8 weeks) and little bubs was perfect size for his/dates. Bobbing round, it was amazing!!

I was so nervous about going in there, I had really worked myself up before going in that something would have gone wrong. I got undressed and said what will be will be and took a deep breath. It was amazing, we could see alot more and it was very emotional. I had a good old cry (didnt stop all day!) and even DH had some tears in his eyes at this amazing little thing we have made.  

We now have a 98% chance of a live birth which is really exciting and we have actually told all of our friends as I was sick of staying in and hiding. 

The clinic have said I can have a reassurance scan at any time up until 12 weeks which was really good of them but I am going to try and hold on until then as I need to start enjoying my pregnancy and stop being so paranoid and nervous. I suppose its only natural.

xx


----------



## charliezoom

Hello Sammy - Great news hun! Your account is so familiar I am welling up too - brings back so many memories and i'm so very happy for you lovey!
get on and enjoy every minute, this is your lil child and you need to bond no matter what. You will be amazed how in just a few months you'll be holding that precious lil one in your arms 
Great news!

Minkey - agatha have a good day? LOL at your ******** post   re: her pressie. Lovely to bump into you earlier   Girls are lovely as ever too. Agatha balances well on that beam, confident too. See you Saturday xxx

Moom - hun how awful and how amazing you are! Do hope all settles now you know what to do. Take it easy you and stop beating yourself up!

Starr - Do hope that Daisy's sleeping gets better soon + work issues. You must be a bit done in by all that hun. Hope you can get some resolve soon.

KJ - fab  news on a date at last! What about fireworks and make it really like bonfire night? Or a trail to find some illuminated items in the garden? How are the Chickens plans BTW? Did Dh come round to the idea? Can't wait to finally get a house again so we can get some and a pet again - still sticking out the mad housing market   , driving me a bit mad but hey ho! Hope you get your desire!

Candy - how's everyone and are you ok? how is your back and erm lady bits now, you any more comfi? Hope things are improved   . Is lil man sleeping and eating well? Dh have much time off?

Jess - you ok hun?

Love to all!!!!!!!!!

love Charlie xxx

Ps - popped back on to update when I had some time


----------



## Thirtysix

Just for KJ-A quicke....Been to "panel" for Ex batt chooks and been approved!
Now just waiting for a match!!!!! xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thirty Six - Ex batt chooks? Sorry if I am being silly but what does it mean?

Thank you so much Charlie Zoom, I really look upto to all you IUI-ers with your bravery. I know I am in great company good or bad news. Your support means alot

xx


----------



## starr

Sammy.. Thirtysix mean ex battery chickens to be re-homed!!  Don't look up to us lot.. we're just the same as you.. same long journey.. and you will get the same happy ending too honey.. Keep positive!!

36.. hey chooks sound fab.. just don't take them on a visit to paradise park eh!!xx


----------



## keemjay

ooh 36, congratulations!! how exciting, well done 
dh going to  be coming home drunk tonight from a boys night out soplanning to have another chicken converstaion with him in his weakened state  

kj x


----------



## charliezoom

Have a good weekend! What you all up to?
We're ob going to a very special persons birthday party tomorrow  . Oh then meeting a friend with her LO Sunday and preparing for a few days @ Centerparcs - can't wait to get away!

Hope you've all got something good planned for the snowy weekend!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey

Hello  

36 - you made me laugh with your chicken post - DH would love to get some too!  KJ -    at you, I do the same with my DH & alcohol   

Agatha had a good birthday on Tues & is so excited for her party tomorrow!  All ready now really & feeling more chilled about it.

Charlie - good to see you Thurs, were you holding her on the beam? - I clearly was paying no attention as I didn't even notice her on there   !! See you tomorrow!

Must go - fairy cakes to ice!

Minkey xx


----------



## northern lass

Happy Birthday Candy.
Sending you a big Birthday hug. Love to you and your three boys x


----------



## starr

Hey Candy..

Hope you had a lovely birthday.. sending you lots of belated wishes.. 

Will try and sort out a day to come visit xxx

Hope everyone else is ok and 'enjoying' the snow!

Love me xx


----------



## moomin05

Candy - Happy birthday hun - hope you had a lovely day

all ok here, at work still    hey ho, not long to go now !


----------



## northern lass

Well I am working from home, so I don't have to take a week of sick! Poor Thomas only got to play out in the snow at nursery, because of my back I couldn't pull him on his new sledge and DH is away as his mum got rushed into hospital. I'm combining work with getting ready for Thomas' party on Saturday...having to ask some of my friends for a bit of help as don't think I'm going to manage being the wolf when we play what's the time Mr wolf! Having an old fashioned party with loads of games and going to attempt to make Thomas a blue alien cake....I drew him a sketch of what I thought it might look like and when I asked him what he thought he said " its so funny I can't even say!!!!" He says the fabest things the other day he came back from nursery with some cress so I said "wow have you grown that?" and he just said "no, it grew by itself!!!"

Enough of the me post!!! Hope all you ladies have had fun in the snow. Love N.Lass x


----------



## northern lass

Minkey  - you need to change Agatha's ticker! can you imaging seeing a 5 at the end of it?! How did her party go?
Well it's snowing again here so maybe Thomas will wake up to a white birthday?
Love to all x


----------



## Minkey

All changed    Look at that 5 - Thomas will have one too tomorrow, how quickly our babies have grown up  

Do ou know where he is going to school yet?

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey

Happy







th Birthday Thomas 
for tomorrow


----------



## charliezoom

HAPPY BIRTHDAY THOMAS!

So sorry this is late - hope you had a great birthday and the alien cake was a mummy marvel, the games and party were top and hey did you get some snow to go with some great presents?
NL - how are you hun? sounds like agony still? working from home going ok?

Candy - belated birthday wishes to you! Nice day and some fab pressies? You all good?

Minkey - glad she likes them and thanks for the ta card- Iduna LOVES getting her own post, very impressed and was in awe of it 
You having a quieter weekend this week?! Enjoy!

Wow such big peoples now - can't believe they are 4! and god that ticker with a 5 at the end - scary mary but so fab too! You all have such lovely children. What lovely fab mummies you all are!!

Well we are back from our break away and madam water baby LOVED the pool @ Center parcs. Hard to get her out of it! She is a real addict of the white slide too - says for over 3's but no one told me off for putting her on with me so we kept at it after screams of MORE and running over to it again and again kept coming  nutter  and so lovely. Will aim to update some photos on ** soon.

Love to you all! Good weekends planned?

Love and 's Charlie xxx


----------



## jess p

Hi lovely ladies - sorry to be AWOL - got the dreaded SPD so sitting/standing/walking/laying down are all out of the question!!! Oh what fun!

Anyway, just wanted to wish the lovely KJ & Mike all the v v best at court tomorrow!  What top mummy & daddy you guys are!

So excited reading about little people's parties on here - can't wait til I'm stressing over birthday cakes!  March is prob not the best time for a party but hey!

Minkey glad you're finding some relief from dreaded reflux - if I've still got mine after the baby will def be asking you for details - it's such a pain (& not to mention embarrassing when all you want to do is belch or be sick - yuk!!!   )


Right off for a pint of ice cold milk - delicious!!

Love to all!
Jess xxx

PS - 5 weeks today til my c-section - eek!!!


----------



## moomin05

Jess - can't believe you have only got 5 weeks to go until you meet your little bundle -    to the SPD - I have got the start of it - not pleasant - got to see my GP in the next week or so about to see what she can do to help

KJ - just want to wish you all the best for tomorrow and   the snow holds off for you

Big hello to everyone else, will try and  post more tomorrow when i am at work !


----------



## charliezoom

KJ - be thinking of you! Hope all goes well. 

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## starr

Just a quickie to wish Kj all the best today.. Will be thinking of you.. Soon you will be an official family of 4!!

Hello to all.. All ok here D now going to bed.. its just getting her to stay there when she wakes at midnight.. or later thats the problem now!! 

Love to all xx


----------



## keemjay

Thanks guys 

all went well today, no delays this time, we were there in plenty of time and it all went smoothly..judge was really friendly and nice, let littlie use his stamper on a little certificate and played 'congratulations' on his laptop lol..we had a nice coffee with the kids sw (ours is on maternity leave) and then had a nice meander round the shops..we bought babybro some bongo drums for his 'adoption' present as he is soooo into drumming..he went bonkers in the music shop wanting to bang all the drums and shouting 'boom boom' (his word for drums) we also found a cute top in GAP with drums on which he had to have too  then we had lunch at wagamamas and the kids were on top form..babybro saying 'Hiya' to all the waitresses and fluttering his eyes lol, and both doing rather spookily well with chopsticks!
all in all a top day 
we are a real proper family of four YAY!
better go as dh is drinking bubbles on his own 

lotsa love to all

kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Congratulations KJ and DH yay to being a family of 4 well done x x x


----------



## Thirtysix

Fantastic news KJ-I know we are all just so thrilled for you and DH and the littlies.

Well now that is over and done with-you need to work on your chicken plan!

Sx


----------



## northern lass

Congratulations KJ and DH, so so thrilled for you that you have come to the end of a very long journey. Sending you all our love for the start of your journey as a family of 4 XxXx


----------



## charliezoom

Fab news KJ!! Woweee you are officially in the 2 children gang! Enjoy and hope the headache isn't too bad post bubblychamp last night!

Much love, Charlie and Iduna sends a   & a   too to your littlieones xxx


----------



## Elly

Hello
Very belated congratulations to Candy - I am sure you are realising that three boys is even better than two   and Victoria and Moosey for the arrival of Hattie.
Huge Congratulations to Keemjay too.  We've a friend going through adoption at the moment and it seems just as much a rollercoaster (if not more) than the whole ttc thing.
Hello to everyone else.  It is so lovely being able to pop in and catch up on everyone's news  - where has the last 5 years gone??

No great news from me.  Almost 20 weeks now and people starting to notice.  I seem mostly to be getting looks of stunned horror!
Also had the boy's fourth birthday which was exausting but such fun.  Can't imagine life without my rabble. Am always knackered but very happy.

Elly xxx


----------



## Minkey

I said it on ** but Congratulations KJ on officially becoming a family of 4!!!

Love to everyone else,

Minkey x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Just popped on to say I hope all goes well with your scan tomorrow Moomin. Can't wait to find out the flavour - so exciting x x


----------



## charliezoom

Oh moom - hope scan all goes well. Love Charlie xxx


----------



## moomin05

thanks for the good wishes, scan went well, everything is as it should be, and it looks like we are expecting another little pink one - glad we kept all of Megan's clothes when she was little !!

Hi to everyone else


----------



## charliezoom

Grand news Moomin! You must be so pleased. 

Minkey - hope ur ok hun. How long to wait for cons app?


Happy Valentines to you all for tomorrow - hope flowers and chocs come your way!

Have a good weekend all.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Thats great news moomin x x x


----------



## keemjay

great news moomin 
ah it will be nice to see another little girl in all the clothes again i'm sure..although perhaps its just me that gets all sentimental over clothes 

kj x


----------



## moomin05

I am the same KJ - in fact I am quite excited about getting them all out again, all her little outfits etc - sad person that I am !  Got 14 crates of girls clothes in the attic !  At least she will be cheap to clothe

xxxxx


----------



## Minkey

Moomin - great news, having 2 girls is fab   I am the same with the clothes I am loving getting all of Agatha's old things out - but I do find it a little freaky as they look quite similar, I often catch Clarice out of the corner of my eye & think it's Agatha again   . What is really sad is now trying to ebay all of what Clarice has grown out of   Have kept a few sentimental things I can't bear to part with!

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom

Happy weekend everyone! xx


----------



## Minkey

It's quiet on here - we are all to busy on **    Nothing to report really, just logged on to what was new...................


----------



## keemjay

hey all
it is quiet on here these days eh 
but then i post as infrequently as everyone else 

its all feeling great this end to have finally got to the end of our journey...
we had a party last sunday evening for babybro..think we've only just recovered, was a bit of a mission getting it all organised..we had about 50 people and our house is not that large so we had to spill out into the garden which meant errecting a large gala tent in case of bad weather..luckily it was actually quite nice and very mild. the kids were on great form, i hardly saw babybro, we was off down the garden in his wellies with the bigger children joining in and being a scamp.we did a speech, drank bubbles and lit the candle on our 4th pillar in our 'family' flower bed..and then set to 'our song of babybros placement' we released 4 lit sky lanterns into the night sky (google if you've never seen them, they're beautiful) to signify the end of our journey to get our famliy and the beginning of our new lives together..it was a really lovely moment, tears all round. it really feels final now, like we've actually arrived at being a real family    

just seen a an adopter friend of ours today who has 2 yr old twins, and is being assessed for their baby sis, currently 8 months but not due to be placed for at least another 3 months..and she has just found out she is pregnant! if the adoption of the baby is allowed to go ahead and all goes well with the preg by oct she will have 4 kids under 3  rather me than her  they are [email protected] themsleves at the prospect but dont feel able to pull out of the baby..SS may have other ideas, the managers are being consulted at present  how the world ticks eh  made me think of our kelly 

right bathtime
love to all

kj x


----------



## charliezoom

HG - Hey Hun how are you? How's things going? Sorry we are so quiet on here! Do keep us on our toes and chip on with your news 


KJ - How fab to hear all your party news. Glad you feel complete. Bet it feels very emotional to be here at last - well deserved and no need to look back too much now  but to zoom on to a fab future! So any holidays for the family in planning?

Hope everyone else is good.

Minkey - I'll text later so we can sort a plan!

Love to all xxx


----------



## charliezoom

Not very chatty girls? Too busy on ** me thinks  

Charlie xxx


----------



## moomin05

nope busy at work !!!!  

Just don;t seem to get a chance to catch up, Megan keeps  me on my toes and as soon as I turn the laptop on she turns it off again


----------



## jess p

Hi lovely ladies!

Sorry not been posting - such an effort to do anything "extra" these days!!

I am now officially HUGE!  Midwife made me weigh myself on the home visit - was horrified to find I'd put on a stone in the last 2 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The SPD hasn't helped as I can't actually move but hey ho, only 15 days to go!  I'm just hoping I'm one of the lucky ones  whose SPD does actually go after the birth - although the lovely physio did say it was particularly bad which is not what I'd really wanted to hear!

Trouble is, can't wear the awful girdle for too long as it pushes everything up & then the hiatus hernia makes me sick!! Can't use the crutches as shoulder joints/hands/wrists all weakened!!  So bit of a disaster area really but still feeling ridiculously happy as we're having a miracle baby!!!!

I don't think any amount of pain/lack of sleep will bring me down as I really NEVER expected to get this far!  I still can't quite get my head around the fact that we're having a BABY!!!! 

Had the breast feeding course last week - v entertaining!  I've not held a baby for 9 years & we had to practise on these v heavy doll things - my arms weren't long enough & my bump was in the way so poor baby ended up upside down most of the time!  Hopefully I'll be a bit better with my own!  

Finally got an antenatal class - this Tuesday so only just before we have the baby & Andrew can't come because of something at work!  They seem v overstretched at our hospital.  I've only seen the m/w once in the last 3 weeks & she told me she won't see me again til I've had the baby! Although she does see me every day for the first 10 days.  Not sure how normal this is!  Andrew's got 2 weeks off work when the baby arrives which will help after the caesarian & I shall be stocking up on arnica tablets as they're supposed to help!

Kim - so lovely to hear about the party - but I do wish you wouldn't write such emotional stuff - really makes me howl!!  What a difference a year makes!  Who would have thought you'd end up with such a perfect family so quickly? - especially after all the "bad stuff" that happened!  So glad there's been a lovely happy ending!

Hi to everyone else!  Moomin, glad it's another little girl from a practical side.  I can't wait to find out what ours is - I still think a v active little boy!  Judging by all the kicking and sleeping during the day & then going mad all evening & night!  Really weird as it reacts immediately DH comes home - as soon as he starts talking!

Right, must go, fingers seizing up!!

Love to all,

Jess xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Oh Jess, you seem so happy despite all the ailments. I love the way that post made me smile whilst reading it even though I really felt for you. Bizarre  

With DS I was swollen and got bigger and bigger towards the end. i was like a round ball, I have to say though that after 3 days I was back to normal (well apart from the extra 3 stone still attached to my stomach and behind!) so I am sure you will be fine as soon as your little bundle is born. I cant believe you havent found out the sex, you are so good not asking the sonographer.

I was dying to know and at a private 12 week scan we saw a willy! It isnt definite but she was pretty sure. We wont find out for sure until 20 weeks but I always said it was a boy. they are so loving towards their Mummies. You will love being a Mummy.

I shall be watching out for your progress. 

Hi everybody else! I love seeing all the IUI BFP's appearing, its so great.

Hey Charlie, HG lost her bunny Rupert today. He had to be put down   so we will need to send her some extra love.

Moomin, we are on the 2nd Trimester thread together so Hi again  

xx


----------



## charliezoom

Jess - fab to hear from you! Midwife seeing you sounds normal to me! Was it Jillian doing the BFing course? those dolls are fab - feels so real all of sudden when you hold them doesn't it? Fab Dh has 2wks off - you'll have such a ball when you have this wonderful baby in your life that all this pants stuff will be long forgotten. So sorry you are suffering so much but glad you are on cloud 9 thro it all!
Not long now!! Bet you cannot believe it?!

Sammysmiles  - oh no, poor Rupert bunny how sad   . BIG   cuddles to you all. So you think boy - time will tell! How exciting tho to be flying thro your pregnancy. You feeling good hun?
Hope bunny grief is not too traumatic. 


Love to all, Charlie xxx


----------



## starr

Hello All

Thought i'd catch up while little miss is snoozing..

I always check the thread but never seem to manage to post! Am manic busy at work and completely shattered by eves.. D is now going to bed like a good girl but still seems to wake a lot! Also has started waking for the day any time from 5.30 so it seems a long day.. Mind you she did wake at 6.30 today so maybe she'll start to sleep longer. 

Kj the party sounded so lovely.. i'd forgottted about your family pillars..How amazing has the last 18 months been for you lady?? Am so happy your family is complete and legal.. mind you is there a chance that BM could have more still?? xx

Jess ooh poor you honey.. Its sounds like you're really going through it! the c/section will be easy after that. I must say i found it all quite easy.. just take the pills they offer even if you don't feel bad as it will stop the pain getting nasty. I can't believe they're not going to see you again till after the birth.. i thought they saw you more as time goes on.. can't rememeber now.. Anyway not long til your beautiful bundle is here xxxx

Sammy  aww poor bunny xx

Moom glad you can re-use all the pink stuff.. my friend who had a little girl last november reckons she'll never have to buy a thing with all the stuff we've lent her!!

Charlie.. how's you sweetie..?? Hope you and Iduna are good.  xx

Candy.. love to you and all your boys.. must try and get to see you soon xx

Looby hey to you and Katie too xx

Have got a busy day today.. Got to take D for her hib/men c jab today (the one she should have had when the stupid nurse gave her the MMR!! Which btw i got a written apology for and a change in the procedures at my docs) Then we're off to see all her little friends at soft play then for lunch..

We're off to Fuerteventura in 2 weeks. Just for 5 days as i had some vouchers from work that needed to be used. Hopefully it will be nice and sunny. 

Is anyone up for another spring meet at the farm/zoo ?? Thought it would be nice to catch up.. maybe early May ?? Let me know what you think 

Love to all 
Me xxx


----------



## moomin05

Hi Starr

Great to hear from you.  Definitely up for meeting up depending on when it is and how far along I am !!!

Keep me posted

At work, back soon


xxxxx


----------



## Minkey

I know I have been rubbish - spend far too much time on **    Just wanted to bump us up abit, not really got time to stop, will try to come back tomorrow maybe to post more x


----------



## kellydallard

me too minkey

I will be on hopefully to post tomorrow-lots happening so been v.busy

love to all

kelly


----------



## Minkey

Here I am as promised, not sure how long I have got though before Clarice wakes from her nap!

I had a child-free week last week as both the girls went on "holiday" to my IL's.  It appears to have become an annual event (Agatha went last year) at their request.  I had a lovely lovely week and it was so nice to have a break, but I was desperate to get them back by Sunday!

I got abit teary on Monday I think because I still miss where we used to live & having spent 4 days there last week it really brought it home.  I guess I still think of it as home & sort of feel we are on an extended holiday living here.  It was a huge step moving away from everyone and I know we have established ourselves well so far, but it will take real time for it to feel like home I guess....

The girls are well, Clarice still does not move - is this a record at heading towards one?  I thought Agatha was lazy but Clarice takes the prize!  She does stand up not holding on to something so I guess that is a step forward, but I can't see her crawling any time soon   

How is everyone else?

Minkey x


----------



## starr

Hey Minkey..

Daisy didn't crawl till nearly 11 months and at 17 months tomo is still not walking. She will walk holding your hand/round the furniture and pushing her walker but not by herself!! I've asked the docs when we were there for other stuff and he said don't worry till 18 months.... thats getting closer now!!

Anyway off to bed now.. Long day tomo.. meeting in the morning and then off to Kent for my godmothers funeral.. strange day..

Love to all
xxx


----------



## Candy

OMG 17months is daisy really that big now .... anyway sorry i haven't been on, think of you all often, but do have my hands full now xx


----------



## charliezoom

Candy - Really? Why is that


----------



## jess p

Hi lovely ladies!

Just logging on before going to the hos this pm for bloods & to find out where I am on the c-section list - hoping it's first! (Was when booked on but things can change).

Still can't believe I'm having a BABY!!!    Will be quite relieved when Monday arrives.

I have been a bit mad & started my own business!!   I'm arranging training courses for teachers - I've booked 20 so far!!!   DH has agreed to take those days off work to help with the baby & I won't need to physically be there for the whole day & hopefully this means I won't have to go back to teaching!  Hurrah!

It's just been a bit crazy with the timing!  I'm still trying to send out 500 brochures before Monday!!        Still, I'd be bored otherwise!!


Glad to see everyone else is fine - Candy, your 3 boys look SO scrummy!  Bet you're rushed off your feet though - but def worth it!

I can't find the right group on ** there are hundreds!

Yes, it was Jillian doing the antenatal/breastfeeding courses - she is a tad crazy but v lovely!  Watching her doing the breathing freaked me out though - it was more like a porn movie!! Wanted to put fingers in my ears to stop me laughing!! (Sorry - know I am v bad!!)


Right, must go - not showered yet!  

Love Jess xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Jess incase I don't get on here again before monday good luck for your section I am sure it will go well and I bet you cant wait to have your baby in your arms its been a long time coming - well done you x x x


----------



## charliezoom

Jess - Hey good luck for Monday. Sure all will go smoothly and you will be with lil one in no time. Can't wait to hear you news and hey maybe we can have a wee suffolk meet so we can meet the new lil bubs and you too. Hope new biz goes well - sounds a great idea and fab if you can do your own job and not have to enter the  classroom again! Go girl. Jillian is very crazy but lovely too - you know she does some good classes for before and after baby - great baby massage class that you can do early as you wish as she doesn't have to wait for the 6wk check like others as she is a midwife? Recommend the course as a great one. We did that then Baby yoga at Lazy Daisy with Julie (another lovely nutter!).
Waiting for you news on Monday with great anticipation! So can't believe this is finally happening to you - you so deserve the happiness this will bring!

Happy Girl - Sorry again about your bunny. Hope all is going well with the pregnancy - fab bump photo! Ouch to nights - may they go smoothly as poss!

Donna - how are you?

Minkey - Hope your gang are all OK and your cold has gone now. Wow the months are flying clarice'll be one soon! Hey she'll walk when she's ready eh?

Candy - your lovely boys and you twos all OK?

Starr - hols sound great. Hope work and lovely Daisy are ok. Is she sleeping ok at mo, how's things for you all?

36 - new biz going well?

KJ - you all ok? How's your lovely two? You been keeping well? Veggies all set?

So any chicken news any of you who have braved it? How goes it? Lots of yummy eggs each morn? So want some! Please let a house come up soooooon!

Iduna is cutting her big mother 2nd molar teeth - we had 2 in the last 2 weeks and I believe another is cutting this weekend but fear loosing a finger   so not delving in there unless invited to   ! She's not been well really for about 6wks with back to back coughs and colds but touch wood at mo ok. I have a bottle of bubbly waiting for when the last tooth is thro and we can celebrate no more till she's 6! Wowee bring it on! 

Very sweet lil one she has picked a new lil windmill and flowers and wobbly toy on a stick thingy to take to Willow's grave next weekend and says she wants to hug her and kiss her - bless! She asks about her every now and then and it's interesting to see her understanding change as she gets older - hard to explain to her that she is her sister but not here with her. Think she kinda gets it. She is being a laugh a minute but the usual twos frustrations too make her a bit angst- she has some monkey moments   ! Again bless!

Business is bloody hard at mo but hope things can pick up - got some new bits in and working hard to get more in. Just a hoping and a praying all will be ok. Streeesssssssful or what?!

Dh's seeing a therapist on NHS for his MS to help him focus more - she seems to be helping but also frustrating him with her lack of understanding of his condition. He's cracking me up with what he's saying back to her - think he's being a challenging and difficult patient   ! He was filling me in with a few headlines last night - i think she may thinks he's being obtuse!   Help! Sure they'll settle into each other   or not maybe! ha ha! Who knows.

I'm so pleased that spring appears to be getting here - seen worker and bumble bees, butterfly and the spring bulbs are blooming, surely that equals spring around the corner. Cheering me up anyho!

Hope that you guys can pop on and tell us your news?!

Love to all I've missed   .

Charlie xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Quick post, Good luck to Jess   Your infertility journey is almost over hun and you have got the best yet to come x


----------



## keemjay

Jess

hoping all goes smoothly tomorrow..cant wait to  hear the news, its been a long time coming..how/when will we hear!?

kj x


----------



## Candy

Good luck Jess will be thinking of you x


----------



## moomin05

Jess - Good luck for tomorrow, will be waiting your news hun


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

I guess Jess is at the hospital now - how exciting cant wait to hear her news.

Charlie, Indua sounds so adorable I hope I get to meet her one day. It brought a tear to my eye the things you said about Willow its so nice that she has an understanding its so touching x x 
I hope she gets her last tooth soon I must say we were very lucky with the boys as they have never really suffered to bad with there teeth.

KJ hows things in your house? did you get the chickens?

Moomin how are you? pregnancy treating you well?

Candy how are you and your little family? its non stop I am sure

Starr how are you?

Does anyone have any tips for potty training? we have started the boys and they are doing ok but it is still hit and miss.
DH and I even did wee's on the potty yesterday to show them it wasn't scary - lol I kid you not

I only have a couple of therapy sessions left and I am feeling very wobbly at the thought of it finnishing. Its out of my control and I'm not ready.
Been having so thoughts that I thouhg I had out behind me

Hello to everyone I haven't mentioned personally x x

Donna x x


----------



## charliezoom

Hi ya,

Donna - sorry you are feeling wobbly hun. Can you not have any more sessions now cos you were only allocated so many? How are things left with you? I hope that you can work out a clear way to get the help you need, it would be so sad if not. Are you able to chat well about it all to your GP? You are doing so well hun. Keep strong and push for what you need. Re: Potty training - we are hoping to make some more progress at easter, HV said to stay at home for a week and just go full on with the cold turkey that nappies are gone and big girl pants are here. Sounds like you are doing well with your intuition hun. You seem very in tune with what to do with your boys I somehow think they'll get there just fine my love with such a lovely mummy looking out for them. 

Jess - any news yet hun? Thinking of you! Sending vibes up the road 


Charlie xxx


----------



## starr

Just flying by to send Jess goo luck vibes.. mind you i'm prob too late!!  Can't wait to hear of the newest iui bubba arriving xxx

We're off for a mini holiday to fuerteventura tomo for 4nights. A freebie from work. Just dashing around to get ready!

Will be back later to check Jess's news 

Love to all
me x


----------



## kellydallard

Hiya peeps


First of all JESS-I am so sorry I didnt get on in time to wish you luck,I got my dates mixed up and I thought you were going in on fri   anyway I wanted to say I have been thinking about you lots lately and along with all the other lovlies here am very excited for you.You have come so far and you really deserve to be a mummy and your gonna be a fab one   cant wait to hear your news.

Donna-huge hugs hun.Cant believe you only have limited sessions left,if I were you I would go back to your GP hun and explain how it will effect you,they cant possibly just leave you. As for the potty training stay strong,try not to get frustrated and roll with it.Strip em off,get plenty of spare pants ready and make it fun,they will get there in no time. Saying that though I am so nervous about that stage lol

Starr-have a fab holiday hun,catch up when you get back.

Kj-Glad all is well in mummy land for you.Love reading your stories.Hope your all ok??!!

Charlie-aww Iduna sounds gorgeous.She is growing emotionally as well as phsically,it will be good for het to make a fuss for Willow hun,think it will help you too.  

Candy-welcome to my world hun   crazy aint it ?? hope your all ok??!!

Sammy-lovely to see you posting again hun,nice pic by the way.

Moomin-hows that lovely bump coming on,think we need a pic!!!!

Love to all you other lovlies   Shazia,Vil and Moosey,Minkey,36,looby etc....  

I am really struggling to keep my eyes open tonight but really wanted to catch up,I hate not having much time to come on here.

Its Olivers 8th   Birthday on Sunday so we are busy getting a few bits ready for a family party on sunday,hope the weather stays nice so we can have a day in the garden. We are taking him bowling with 5 friends on sat so that should be fun .

Harry and Lilly are doing fab.Lilly is saying loads and she is so clever,she copies everything I do   Harry is a proper little boy and is not happy unless he is causing mischief or climbing something!!!

Isabel is a gorgeous smiley girl who is now crawling at 100mph all over the shift,the twins are getting a bit more used to her being all over the place.

I am doing ok on my anti d's but I know I am not ready to come off them. Busy doing lots of little jobs and need more hours in the day.I am selling what I can on Ebay to make some extra £££ for our holiday to Devon in May.

After the Holiday I will be looking forward to going to see Take That in Cardiff with my sis!!!    girly trip away and Gary Barlow what more could a woman want??!!

Went to look at a house that I stumbled upon the other day but its not really for us so we might look into extending,only problem is I dont think either of our neighbours will approve at all so we are getting abit stressy about that cos we need more space gggrrr

Have been very worried about my dad latlely too,we are actually waiting for some results form a ct scan he had a while ago. He has not been 100% for months so started having tests,nothing has shown up yet but he is loosing so much weight and cant eat brill and is so lathargic.He has been a smoker for a looong time and I am so scared its the big C !!!!! Trying not to worry too much but cant cos he is my daddy!!

Other than that all is good,I am getting a double nipper delivered tomorrow,had one before I had the triple and loved it.Gonna get a buggy board for it to get the twins used to walking.

Right gotta go cos I am shattered-sorry for waffling

Take care

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05

Have seen congratulations messages on Jess's ********, and it appears she had a little baby girl yesterday - no further details - off for a search on here to see if there is any further news!!!!


----------



## moomin05

BURNLEY said:


> Fantastic news- Jess had a little [email protected] am this morning - a whopping 8lb150z!! Jury still out on names
> 
> congrats Jess and Andrew!
> 
> Love
> burnley xx


----------



## Candy

Thanks for the update Moomin, wonderful news, will catch up soon, loving the sun xx


----------



## charliezoom

Fab News - Jess Congrats!!!!! Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Loubie101

Congratulations Jess on the safe arrival of your little girl 

xx


----------



## keemjay

yay fab news jess 
will wait for the name to do the big singing dancing congrats  

kj x


----------



## Minkey

Congratulations Jess!!! Welcome to the world little baby girl







& welcome to the world of [bgcolor=#ff75ff]PINK[/bgcolor]

Looking forward to hearing all about it & her name!

Minkey xx


----------



## smcc

Congratulations Jess and DH!!!  Fab news- so pleased for you!    
It's so great when you hold that little bundle finally in your arms and know that all those years of trying and heartbreak are behind you.
Can't wait to hear the name and all the details!!
now the fun begins!!!
love Sarah
xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Congratulations Jess on the safe arrival of your daughter x x x


----------



## charliezoom

Have a fab weekend  you all! Enjoy the nice weather and have a great Mother's day on Sunday - hope to hear stories of being spoilt rotten next week!

You are all very quiet!

Charlie xxx


----------



## kellydallard

hi all

Jess-I have posted on your face book but you can never say CONGRATS too much!!!! Dead chuffed for you hun  

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO EVERYONE FOR TOMORROW   

Cant believe I have to share my mothers day with Olivers 8th   birthday!!!

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Sair

Hi all,

Huge congrats Jess and DH on the arrival of your precious daughter.....so so thrilled for you both.

Huge hugs to everyone, so sorry I don't get chance to come on here more often.  Happy Mother's Day for tomorrow!!

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## *looby*

Happy Mothers day All   

Lots of love to Jess and the new arrival too xx


----------



## charliezoom

*Happy Birthday Oliver! *

8 today woweee!

Did you have a great day? And on Mother's day too eh?!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## kellydallard

Hi peeps

Hope you have all had a nice relaxing mothers day??!!

I spent most of mine cooking for Olivers party   worth it though,had a good laugh with all the family.Cant believe he is 8 already,feels like memories of hi  as a baby just fade more and more each year,just wish I could rewing sometimes if that makes sense??!!

Charlie-had a lovely day thanks hun,one very hyped up Oli and one very tired set of parents lol

My sis made a fab Mario Kart cake-will post a pic one day-she is brill at cakes

Right gotta go cos Lilly is stirring  

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## smcc

Does anyone have any more news on Jess? name of baby etc?
I can't get onto her ********.
Sarah


----------



## kellydallard

Hi Sarah

Jess has called her little girl Ella Louise !!!!   

Cant wait to see pics!!!

Hope everyone is ok

I am full of cold yet again   

Kelly x


----------



## smcc

Ella is my all time favourite name for a girl! I've loved it since I was little as it was my grandmother's name and I always said if I had a girl I would call her that- sadly we didn't have one!!
My twins turned one on Saturday- can't believe how fast the year has gone  
I often think of you and your brood as we have kids almost the same age. I was thinking just before the twins birthday- OMG Kelly had another baby now!!   Not sure how you do it!!!
Hope your cold gets better soon,
Sarah
x


----------



## keemjay

ooh love the name Ella  has anyone actually heard properly from jess??

smcc cant believe your 2 are 1!! happy birthday to them 

kelly - glad allis ok in your madhouse..happy Birthday to Oli, wow 8!! bet you wish you hadnt sold your other nipper lol  any news on your dads tests?

Candy- madhouse for you too i suspect these days..give you a tinkle soon hun x

donna - hows the potty training going..had to laugh at you two doing wees on the potty 

charlie - bless Iduna's comments  she's grpwing up fast...

moomin - times racing along for you eh, seems like only 2 mins ago you were starting tx

we've just had a lovely weekend at longleat centre parcs with our bestest friends and their little boy who's 4...had a fab time, sunshine all the way and all very chilled out and happy. me and my friend went to the spa on mothers day for a few hours and had a massage too and returned to the villa to a takeaway curry and bubbles..bliss. my bum is still sore from all the cycling tho! 
Littlie has just said goodbye to her dummies yesterday and has been unbelievably fine about it (she only had them for sleeps)..we'd talked about it for ages so she knew what was going to happen, we packaged them up in an envelope with a little letter, and sent them off to some babies who havent got any..ha only a 3 yr old would fall for that one  luckily she didnt feel the need to actually post them in the letterbox but i did write my mums address on the envelope just in case we had to go the whole hog..must make sure i really do bin them now..thought she might try and pinch babybros but so far she just seems happy with it all..what a star...hopefully her mouth  muscles might work better now, she really still is a bit of dribbler yuk 
babybro is still cute as ever, a proper monkey but his cute little smile somehow wins the day, he has started to have some mini tantrums but only when he's really tired..meeting up with the Foster mum tomoz which will be nice as she hasnt seen them since xmas.

am all in a quandry about nursery and am actually really seriously thinking of home education..going along to a little local group of home edders to dip my toe in next week 

love to all

kj x


----------



## kellydallard

Hello me lovlies

Just thought I would pop on quickly before the apprentice-I am so excited lol

Sarah- I dont know how I do it sometimes but I wouldn't change it for the world.I love all my four so so much.Cant believe your twins are 1 now!!!! Happy belated birthday to them  Are you on Face book

Kj- ooog get you on the homw schooling!!! No seriously I think its fab your looking into it,atleast your looking at all the options,let us know how you get on at the group. Glad you had a nice time away with your little lot!!!they sound so addorable,good going on the dummies too.

Charlie-hows you and Iduna and dh ?

Candy-how are you lovely lady?? are all your boys behaving

Jess- dont quite know what your messing at but get your **** on here and show us some pics    only joking!!! hope you and your gorgeous daughter are ok?!!

Moom-have you had your scan todayis baby deffo strawberry flavour??

My dad has got a hospital appointment tomorrow,so hopefully he should have some results back from all the tests he has been having,I am so nervous,he has lost so much weight and is so knackered. (thanks fopr asking kj)

We have got an engagement party to go to this sat,so my sis and co are babysitting.Its Michaels bro who is engaged,he is having a civil service next year,it will be the first one any of us have been to.They are so in love though its quite sweet.

Right suppose I had best go and put a couplke more bits on Ebay.

Love to all

Kelly


----------



## smcc

Kelly, I have sent you a friend request on **- well I hope it's you!!  

yeah come on Jess.... we want photos and details......   

Hi KJ   it's great you have your perfect family at last. We got rid of DS's dummys by telling him we left them on a bus and he still believes it to this day and he's 8   I'll tell him the truth one day!! His speech inproved massively after we got rid of them though. I take my hat off to you considering home school- I just know I would never have the patience for that!! 

Hi to all you other lovelies- I don't post much but read often to catch up with all your news.

Congrats to Moomin- hope the scan went well. 
Sarah
xx


----------



## kellydallard

Me again


Sarah-got your friend request hun   see you on there soon

Hows everyone today??

Went to the park with my sis and all the babies today and got wet through ont he way back cos it chucked it down,was so wet I had to have a total change of clothes evn underwear  

My dad has got to have a biopsy done on his lymph glands(?) they suspect he has either TB or cancer,I am so scared its cancer,cant quite get my head round it.
Love to all

Kellyx

Anyway I am logging off now cos my head is buzzing


----------



## charliezoom

Kelly     hope you hear news very soon and your dad's condition is not as bad as you may suspect at mo. Lots of love to you.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Just got back form a lovely 5 days away at Haven in Dorset the boys loved it and we went with my friend and her 3 year old daught we had a ball!

Kj Littley and baby bro just sound gorgeous, you are such a fab mummy! great going about the dummies I will have to remember that for Ryan.
Potty training is going slowly, Callum isn't ready at all yet so trying to leave him. Ryan is getting it slowly trying to try and get him to go to the toilet every nappy change and when he asks. There not 2 and a half for a couple of months and boys take longer anyway dont they.

Kelly big hugs to you must be a very worrying time. Even if it is Cancer hopefully they would have caught it in time. Text me anythime if you need to talk. I have been where you are are my dad had leukiemia :-(

Lots of love

Donna x x


----------



## Candy

Hiya Guys

Good on you for having a go Donna, but don't put too much pressure on yourself as boys do take longer in general, it just depends on the child at your boys age, i though Jacob wouldn't be potty trained till at least 3, then suddenly at 2 1/2 he just did it himself and has been amazing, that said, i too thought he would never be out of nappies at night and hes just decided to do that himself, its been about 2 weeks now 

KJ you are brave doing it all at once, but then i know that littley is a clever little girl and very switched on, so fabulous news, we too had no problems with the move to big bed or potty training, but giving up the dummy was another story ! as for doing it all at once no chance.

So whose starting school in September ? Jacob got into his village school, but I have just found out they have increased numbers this year so will be 20 in his class ! they used to combine years, they have two years with just 7 each year in, so thats 14 kids for half the time as the other half they are taught seperately .... so not sure if the class of 20 will be taught as a unit as there is more than they normal accept per year (15) or if they will still combine it, if they do it could be huge !!!

That said i woudl rather J have more friends to choose from, as if just a class of 7 and you don't hit it off with any could be quite difficult

Had a table at an easter event yesterday did pasta bkneclaces and easter wooden beaded braceletts, was totally chocker block with 80 tickets sold .... was exhausted afterwards 

Max is growing too fast hes 11 weeks now and such a smiley responsive baby, can't stop kissing him, but then i can't stop kissing Lucas eithera nd would J if he let me !! he has hada  few good nights where hes gone down at say 7.30/8 and not woken till 12, 1 or even 2, but on the whole hes up lots at night as hes so snotty, hes had cold after cold sibce being a born, it doesn't effect him in the day but in the middle of the night he can't breathe, have tried it all and somedays nothing but sitting with him upright helps.  

Sorry not time to re-read this or spell check so hope its ok 

Kelly thinking of you and your family and hoping for good news

Looby you ok ? i keep given you dates then hearing nothing, getting the impression you don't want to see us ;o) lol xx


----------



## Candy

Had to post that as boys banging pc so may have lost it ......

So Jess anyone heard from her ?

Kelly don't know how you stay sane, the first civil service ? we had a civil service

/waves to smcc sarah

Charlie how is your DH at the mo ? and our little princess Iduna ?

Just seen KJ's home schooling bit, you do it girl, i would seriously consider it if i could talk english or spell ! i know you are just testing the water, but how far do you think you would take it ior just the nursery side ? i know you are qualified

Ok back to finish off asap


----------



## kellydallard

Hi all

Just a quick one,thanks all so much for thinking of me,my dad is waiting to hear from the hospital as to when he goes for a biopsy   I am so so hoping its not cancer,trying not to think about it till I need to but its hard,esp when I think of my babies cos its their grandad 

Candy-sorry I didnt mean civil service I meant civil partership (i think??) they are gay.just stated the totally obvious,oh I cant get my words out even when I type

Must go cos Isabel has just woke up and we all need feeding

Love

Kelly x


----------



## Minkey

Candy - Agatha obviously starts in Spet too - we are still waiting to hear for def if she has got in but I hear on the grapevine ther are 7 in her year, so the same number as you.  Also heard on grapevine she is the only girl which does worry me abit....still will know for sure on 21sy April when we find out if she def has a place.

Sorry can't stop

Minkey x


----------



## Candy

Sorry Minkey i must have miswritten that there is 20 this year !! but they have had 2 years of only 7, so this year they opened it up from a max of 15 to 20, i know that one of teh years o f 7 only had one girl to, but luckily the class they merged with had mostly girls, does make it harder when so few, but fantastc start to schooling   do they nerge years at your school ?

Wow Kelly that will be interesting, i haven't been to one either yet, but maybe when Moosey & VIL get hitched we can all be there  xxx


----------



## northern lass

It's me...the long lost poster!!!! Missed far too much to give personal comments I'm afraid. Just wanted to send Kelly a big hug and say I'm thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed for you.
Minkey and Candy - wow to 7 in the class! Thomas starts in september and pleased we got into first choice school as there are two in the village but both were over subscribed....71 people applied for 60 places so 30 in a class!!! Quite common round here to have that many or in schools with smaller classes they merge year groups. Have got a week booked in a cottage in Northumberland for Easter so very excited about that. Also got an interview for my dream job today so fingers crossed. Love to you all x


----------



## northern lass

Just wanted to wish Clarice a very Happy 1st Birthday for tomorrow. Can't believe she is 1 already, where did that year go! Special Birthday kiss x


----------



## charliezoom

*HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY CLARICE* for tomorrow! 
Have a great day. Love Charlie, DH & Iduna  xx


----------



## charliezoom

Will aim to catch up soon - thanks for asking about us Candy. Will catch up when some time allows - ya know what it is like  

In the meantime, love to all  , Charlie xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Wow nearly fell of my chair when I read It was Clarice's birthday where did all that time go

Happy 1st birthday Clarice hope you all had a fab day x x


----------



## kellydallard

Hi all

Woweee- HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY CLARICE!!!!!!! Where has that time gone eh??!! Have a lovley day.

NL-Good to "see" you hun.Thanks for thinking of me   Hope you have a fab easter break!!

Big loves to all you lovlies.

My dads Biopsy is next Thurs morning,not quite sure how long the results will take,trying to not think about it too much as I just get emotional thinking the worst. thanks again for all your kind thoughts,it really helps   

Keeping fingers crossed as our car goes in for its MOT tomorrow,god knows where I will get the money from if anything needs doing.

Right I have recorded the apprentice so I am off to put the kettle on and eat maltesers  

Kelly x


----------



## starr

Hello All..

Thought i'd pop on while i've got 2 mins..

All good here though Madam is STILL not walking.. will happily walk holding just a finger or any available solid surface.. but just will not make those 1st few steps.. am pretty sure she could do it if she tried!!

Am looking forward to a nice Easter/Birthday weekend.. think  Pete has got me a bike so hoping for some dry weather to try it out.. He's bought a seat for Daisy to go on his bike so should be fun!

D might not be walking but is making up for it by chatting all the time. we get new words everyday and sometimes 2/3 together.. so cute! She went to Paradise Park yesterday with my parents and keeps growling at me.. think she liked the tigers.. She had a lovely day.

Hope everyone is ok.. Kelly how's your Dad?? Any more news??Hope things work out ok for you xxx

Sarah/36  been loving the updates on ** esp the pic od the women in the pool fully clothed.. Hope things are ok out there xx

Also loving all the bubbs/kiddie pic in there from everyone.. 

Happy Easter All

Love Me and D xx


----------



## kellydallard

Hello all

Starr- aww bless Daisy!!! She will all of a sudden suprise you and take those all importnat first steps.It amazes me how all little ones differ so much.Harry and Lilly didnt start till they were about 14 months and Isabel is nearly 1 and she is doing the same stuff as Daisy at the mo,wont be long.

Thanks for asking about my dad.He has been for a biopsy today,he was all groggy when he got home which is to be expected but he had a little bit of a funny turn later this afternoon.Think it just whacked him out. Apparently they are rushing the results through which is a bit worrying.I am so scared but still trying not to think the worst till we have to.

I am off to bed now

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi All,

Kelly have they said when your dad will get the result of the biopsy? Thinking of you x x x

Starr, Daisy sounds so adorable

Big Hellos to everyone x x x


----------



## moomin05

Kelly - thinking of you,    the result is good news - let us know

Starr - I am sure Daisy will soon be walking and then you will be saying it was so much easier when she didn't walk !!! 

Just running through as still at work !  Can't wait to finish, 4 1/2 weeks left to go, then have holiday to use up before starting my maternity leave !  

Can't believe I have hit the 28 week mark, this is where my consultant wanted me to get to, so now every week I go beyond here is a bonus - what is the betting I will go full term with this one and then have to be induced !!!  

The little monkey is breech at the moment, so praying that she turns before she attempts to come out !

Hope you all have a good Easter, we are off to my parents for the weekend.  Megan is very excited! 

Will be back next week, promise !!!

xxxxx


----------



## charliezoom

Kelly - hope tests results are back speedily and all is ok. Big   hun. Keep strong.

Candy - fab to hear from you. did you get some sleep - saw your ** comment?! Sounds like sleep is getting better for you. Your boys are so cute, how are they all? They sound like they are doing so well. How are things with Dh's work at mo, home any earlier etc? How are you? Has all your body reformed to it's previous self more now? When does Jacob start school? is it next year?
Ta for asking about DH - he' ok, got a nasty MS thing at mo of a foul taste in his mouth, like acetone all the time and food doesn't taste nice etc. Apparently it is cos of a nerve in his sinus' and may last 6months or so. Just hope it goes and his Myelin regrows fast so it goes speedy. His therapist woman is still a bit hit and miss but think she is helping.
iduna is fab, and is potty training - having an issue with sitting for a poo, hard when you have stood all that time isn't it? Wees she's doing great with, a few accidents but only to be expected. She's instigated it so I am sure she is ready and tries hard to go to toilet for a poo - several trips leading up to it but the act ends up in pants (apart from two that she did in toilet of own doing) seems better when self managed - a very independent madam! Any tips to help her? Fire away with any please   !

Minkey - Hope you are ok and have a good week with your mum.  

Moom- Well done on getting to such a marker! Fab news. Bound to go over this time hey   ! hope work is nice and calm for your last few weeks - any hope of that?! have a great time at your Mum's. How is Megan?

Starr - great to hear from you. how's Daisy doing? Any walking since you posted? It'll come when she is ready! How are you all?

36 - How are you two, see you are holidaying!

NL - how are you all? any running? Holidays in Norfolk this year?

Donna - how are you?

KJ - Chickens are go then! fab news. How are you all?

Jess - in bliss I assume?!

Smcc - fab to hear from you.

Love to all I've missed and hope bumps are coming on well you PG girlies! Have a great easter!

It's our 16th wedding anni so having a chilled day but out later to have some fun in the great outdoors, may visit a wee beerfesti here too - gotta be done hasn't it?!
Iduna is amazing me at mo, in the last 2 months she has gone into her 'big bed', has cut 3 of her big teeth, has dropped her day nap, is potty training and will start a session at preschool in a few weeks (eeeck!), so quite a lot being achieved. 

Hope you all have a fab easter!

Love and kisses to you all, Charlie xxx


----------



## charliezoom

update - just in case anyone pops in (pretty damn quiet on here!!). I think we'll be stopping potty training as all gone backwards so HV thinks best to stop for a bit. hey ho at least we tried.

Charlie xxx


----------



## AnnieR

Hello Ladies

I know Donna posts on here, so thought you might like to see this message from her hubby:

*Hi not sure if I can post this on here but not sure where else to write it.

Donna was taken to hospital On thursday night after taking an overdose. Thankfully everything is fine and she is home recovering.*


----------



## charliezoom

Donna - Hun     Hope things are getting better for you. Lots of love and massive    's xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charliezoom

36 - Happy Birthday Immy! Have a wonderful day!
What did you get up to? Fab cake mummy!

love Charlie xxx


----------



## starr

Oh Donna honey, not sure what to say.. hope you are feeling better soon    Sending you loads of love xx


----------



## kellydallard

Donna hun,huge hugs coming your way,really hoping your ok?!?!?

kelly


----------



## northern lass

Donna, just wanted to send you my love. I know this board is very quiet at the mo, but we are all still here for you. Take care X


----------



## charliezoom

Donna - Hope you are doing ok hun   . Lots of love   


Doods - happy birthday to Issac for Tomorrow!


Love to you all, Charlie xxx


----------



## charliezoom

Have good bank holiday weekend one and all!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## northern lass

Hope everyone's ok....bit quiet on here. Hope you all see some sunshine this weekend. I officially started my new job yesterday so that's a huge relief. Thomas was in the golden book at nursery this week (or as he kept telling me "not me mummy, just my name"!!!). can't believe he starts school in september. Look forward to doing some camping over the coming months. My dh and his friend take THomas and his son camping so me and another mummy friend have said me and her will take 4 kids camping in June! Love to you all, take care, N.L x


----------



## kellydallard

Only me !!

I am sorry I have not been on lately.Long story short for those of you that know,I said my dad was ill and we were awaiting results. After much being messed around by the hospital he is going for results on Tues,I am going with him and my mum too.

It looks as though it is cancer of some sort as his appointment is with the Oncology department   

I have been crying my eyes out   How are we going to deal with this


----------



## Candy

Hi Guys

Kelly I am really sorry that you and your family are going through this and am praying that if this is cancer that its been caught earlier enough or can be treated easily, please try and stay strong for your dad and YOU will get through this.

36, hoping that your sister is getting better, what happened ? Looks like Immy had a wonderful birthday 

How are the Pox KJ ? 

NL what is your new job ? whats a golden book ?

Donna hope you are ok  

Charlie, its been so long since you asked after me, sorry I get the odd minute to catch up on a few photos on **, but as for long posts, its a thing of the past ... or is it, as i am doing quite well now 

So in answer to your questins, No Charlie, no sleep, its not getting any easier, even if we have a better night with Max i.e only up 3 times and not taking an hour or 2 to get him back down, then Lucas is up with his teeth or J, wetting the bed..... Max has been so snotty since his birth, i am not sure if its cold after cold or his way of fighting off the boys germs, but in the night, he just can't breathe, hes so incredibly bunged up and the mornings his nose is caked hard, so its no wonder he doesn't sleep better at night and to be honest (Not you guys) I am sick of people asking does he sleep through and then going on to tell me how there child did at 1day old !!! 

The boys are fab thank you and thanks for your sweet words as i am incredibly biased, DH isn't home any earlier and hes hates it, half the reason why hes poorly at the mo i am convinced, they have all had paycuts and there have been redundancies, so guess we should count ourselves lucky, although I would rather have no money and him home you guys know that ..... lol at you asking about my body returning, you don't miss a thing, had last physio for tummy separation on Wednesday, its never going to be back fully, but have made great improvement and my sciatica thigngy, stopped a couple of weeks before Max was born, i guess as hes dropped, i have the odd pang, but no time to go back for my closure appointment at the hospital yet ...Jacob starts school in September this year ...... but i think it will just be mornings till January

Now back to you and apologies to everyone else if this seems like a Candy 7 Charlie thread  How is DH's MS is he back on track for a while, i know when you posted you said he had a foul taste in his mouth and it could last for 6months, how awful to not be able to enjoy food, i wish i could say look on bright side and it doesn't matter what you serve up, but thats really not helpful or funny (((hugs))))

How is potty training did i read that you were taking a break for a while ?

I am up with Max, have been since 6, the boys haven't yet woken and its bliss having just the one for a few minutes, not that I would change my life in anyway, but they odd minute or even hour is a complete doddle  DH has had some pain recently they think it maybe kidney stones, hoping its nothing more serious, we should know results of ct scan on Tuesday, so fingers crossed

Love to all Cxxxx
Ok so while writing this as i write the max thingy first, all 3 are now up hehe


----------



## northern lass

Kelly - So sorry to hear  about your dads apt, fingers crossed that if it is cancer they have caught it earl enough and that it can be treated. Big hug x

Candy - great to hear from you, I'm on ** too but not much better on there than on here, really need to get my **** into gear and post some photos. Sorry that DH's hours are no better, do you have any other family nearby? Poor Max, can they give him any drops for his nose at night? Hope Dh's apt on Tuesday goes ok. The golden book is something they have for the school and everynow and then someone gets chosen to have their name put in for something good they've done. Thomas will be full time in September, will be so strange and I will miss him, but as he pointed out yesterday and I can still see him in the holidays! My new job is exactly the same as before, detached youth worker with 13 - 25 year olds, just with a different charity in a different area. 

Charlie - we are going to come camping in norfolk, but not sure when or for how long yet. Do ou and Minkry get to meet up very often?

Donna - how are you? You know we are all here for you if you ever want to post a message. Take care and thinking of you x


KJ - didn't realise you had c.pox in your house, is it both of them or just one...for now?

Right I know I have missed loads of you lovely ladies but thinking of you all. Met someone at a leaving do the other day I hadn't seen for years and when I told her about Thomas and Grace she was so pleased as she says she can remember talking to me about I didn't think I'd ever have children....seems like another life now. Spoke to my sister last night who is 31 weeks pregnant and she says she still can't believe it and I said sometimes I still can't!

Love to you all X


----------



## moomin05

Kelly - so sorry to hear about your dad, will be thinking of you all on Tuesday and    that it is not the news that you think it is going to be.  You have my number, give me a call if ever you want to chat/rant etc

Candy - great to see you posting, don't know how you cope with your 3 boys.  Sorry to hear that DH is still working long hours.  Good luck for Tuesday as well with your DH's CT results, hope they can sort out his pain for him.  

KJ - how is the pox now, Megan was with a friend of mine who came out in chicken pox a couple of days after we had seen her, but so far so good !  Although would be easier if she could have some of the childhood illnesses before bubs arrives - hope that doesn't sound too cruel.

Charlie - lovely to hear from you, hope you are having a good bank holiday weekend

NL - congrats on the new job.  Saw SFT and DH the other day whilst at the antenatal clinic - have to say she is looking really well.  We have had all our appointments together so far, but sadly not our next ones as think my next one is at 34 weeks and hers is at 37, but hope to catch up with her soon.  

Starr - how is Daisy getting on with her walking now, bet there is no stopping her now.  

Minkey - how are your 2?  

Big Hello to anyone else that I have rudely missed, it is not intentional, honestly.  

All good here, Megan is growing up into a real little girl now, we have tried potty training a couple of times but she really is not interested, although she will do a wee on it, but then says nappy on mummy, and screams until I put one back on her again.  Too be honest I haven't got the strength to do it at the moment, not helped that I don't get much support from DH when I do try and train her.  I am sure she will do it in her own sweet time.  

Can't believe I am 32 weeks pregnant tomorrow, only another week and a half to go and that is when I had Megan.  Have to admit I am very apprehensive about another prem birth and    that it doesn't happen this time, as really dont' know how I will cope with a toddler and a baby in NICU if the inevitable should happen.  

My consultant has been fab and has done swabs, growth scans and also has scanned my cervix and there is nothing that stands out that will cause me to go into prem labour, but then who knows  !!!!  At least I know this baby is 4lbs in weight already if the worst should happen.  

Finishing work a week on Tuesday, even though my mat leave does not start until the end of May, but have holiday to use up before hand, I really can't wait, as working til 10pm is killing me at the moment as i am so tired in the evenings - not that work really care about how I feel !  

Right think I have waffled on enough now !!!!  

Promise to catch up again soon, I do read everyones news though - and again don't get to spend much time on ******** either !  

Love to you all

xxxxxx

Ps  How about a summer meet up sometime?  Would be lovely to see everyone again !


----------



## northern lass

Just wanted to say hello and tell Kelly and Candy I am keeping my fingers crossed for them and their families tomorrow XxXx

Donna just wanted to say hello and that I'm thinking of you. This thread is here for you XxXx


----------



## starr

Morning All

Kelly.. really hoping that today goes well.. i know how scared you must be.. i remember myself how i felt when my mum went for her results..Hopefully there's nothing there.. but if there is then theres every chance that it's treatable. The C word is so scary.. but it can be beaten.... sending you all the love in the world honey.. looking forward to reading your good news later xxxx

Candy.. aww poor you too. Hope the CT scan goes well and its all good news your end too.. Poor Max and his snotty nose.. i know that D often wakes up with both her nostrils blocked.. not nice.Have you tried a de humidifier in his room.. or some karvol. The boys sound lovely.. xx

Moom..ooh not long to go now.. Mind you hopefully she'll wait a bit longer than her big sis xxx

Charlie..how things with you.. have you gone back to potty training yet or gonna give it a while? The thought of p/training terriies me.. D is happy to have a wet/dirty nappy (always has been) so think it'll be a while yet xx

NL.. glad the new job is going well. Love the pics of the kids on **.. so cute (and so big!) xxx

Looby think you're off to see Mickey Mouse today. so have a fab time xx

Kj.. hows the spots?? All gone.. hope babybro has escaped xxx

36.. hows your sister?? Hope she's making a good recovery xx

Minkey.. you've been quiet for a while ? Hope all ok xx

Donna  

All is good here.. Daisy has sussed the walking thing and is not far off running.. Makes for a more interesting day! She's getting very cheeky and really knows her own mind.. me thinks the terrible twos are on thier way early.

We're off on our travels again next week .. Going to Menorca on saturday (16th) MIL/FIL will be there in the villa they've been going to for years so just had to pay for the flights so a cheapie. 

Am also going to try and change my hours at work.. going to try and do a job share manager instead of part time.. this means i can do 3 days per week (am currently doing 4 sometimes 5) and every other saturday. Not sure if i'll get it but its worth a shot.

Right must go and get dressed b4 Daisy wakes from her nap.. We're off to try out a new playgroup this afternoon.

Love to all

Me xxx


----------



## charliezoom

Hello!

Fab to see you girls!

Just a quick one for now but wanted to say I hope all went well for Kelly's Dad and Candy's DH today.

Big big   to Donna - hope things are getting easier hun.

Will catch up soon.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## keemjay

hey peeps
ooh its like the old days round here 

kelly - hope the appt today was ok, scary times for your family 

candy - sorry dh is in a rough place at the mo..and not home any earlier for you..i soooo rely on my dh getting home at a good time most days. hope the scan results were ok

starr - you and your hols..always seem to be jetting off somewhere! lol at daisy running everywhere after your concerns at her not walking...i dont intend attempting potty training babybro till this time next year at least..littlie was sooo easy leaving it till she was older...

NL aw bless thomes being in the golden book, what a good boy he must have been, lol at his cooment at just his name 

charlie - any luck with the poo's? Iduna that is, not you!! littlie always has liked to be left to her own devices too, she pretty much taught herslef the toilet methods when i just took the potty away..prseume you've got a step ...sorry about dh;s yuuky taste..must be horrid for him

yes the FBers know we've had pox in the house..just littlie as babybro wasnt at the party where she caught it..good job really as she was so bad i couldnt have coped with both of them down with it. i had to send babybro to mums for 2 entire days..delivered back in pj's at bedtime..littlie was really really poorly, high temps for 5 days and cried solidly for 2 of them, nights included..her poor tum was on fire with the spots..a real concentrated area of them..anyway, she's scabbing over nicely now and normal activities are resumed..just waitinfg for babybro to go down now, within the next week...littlie is looking forward to it as she wants to have her turn at grandmas! my family were so sweet, my sis sent her chicken pox story books via amazon  to cheer her up, and she had cards and food treats etc..and yesterday a cake with choc buttons on to celebrate it all being over..dh's family didnt even phone even tho i sent them a photo of her with her spots..and his sis cancelled coming over this eve in case she 'caught something' /sigh  

right got to fly, crops need a water!
love to all
kj x


----------



## kellydallard

First of all Candy -Hope dh is ok hun??!!

Thanks for all your good luck wishes for my dads results.

Its not good news.He has stage 3 lung cancer.They cant operate.He has another test on Thurs to see if its spread as its aggressive.

They think he may have  a year if Chemo and radiotherapy shrink it.

I am heartbroken and numb,just so lost


----------



## moomin05

Oh Kelly - I am so sorry hun to hear about your dad, as I said earlier in my text, you know where I am if you ever want to chat.  

Let us know how he gets on on Thursday, and remember we are all here for you 

Keep your chin up hun, your dad needs you to be strong

Love ya loads

xxxxxx


----------



## starr

Oh god Kelly.. am so sorry to hear that. I can't imagine how you are feeling honey. 

Look after yourself.. please let us know if you need anything or just to talk/rant.

Will be thinking of you on thursday..xx

Lots of Love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy

Oh Kelly I am so sorry for you and your family and I pray that it hasn't spread, can not even begin to imagine how you are feeling and thank you for asking after my DH when you have enough on your plate.   My DH's tests have come back clear thankfully, so they think if it was kidney stones, that the stone(s) may have been passed, he has to have his wee sent off in the morning and again in a week and if there is still blood present, then they will do further tests, so I am hoping it will be clear.

Poor littley sounded so bad KJ, its so hard when they are ill especially when the pox hits hard as you just can't really do anything, what a star your mother has been and lucky you being able to just concentrate on one till bedtime, bet your mum loved having him. not sure i am wishing that baby bro gets it now, or waits till its a less vivalant strain.

Not read the other news, but will catch up soon x


----------



## keemjay

oh kelly, so sorry hun  
nothing i can say will make you feel better, but we're here for you hunny 

kj x


----------



## northern lass

Thinking of you and your family Kelly. Take care XxXx


----------



## smcc

Kelly,
so sorry to hear about your dad. My mum was diagnosed with uterine cancer last year- it's the worst feeling ever to be told your parents are ill.
Just you being there for him when he needs you will help enomously. I couldn't help my mum through it as we live so far away  
thinking of you

Sarah
x


----------



## BunBun

Thinking of you & your family Kelly


----------



## charliezoom

Kelly - Love to you at this hard time     Keep strong  

Will catch up soon. Missing out on you all being on here for once! ha!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## kellydallard

Hello my lovlies

You lot made me   with all your lovely messages about my dad. Cant tell you how much it meant.THANKYOU   

It was Isabels 1st Birthday on Wed   we didnt have a party on the day as it was all a bit strange what with finding out about my dad. We did have a lovley afternoon tea party today though and my dad felt well enough to come which was lovley.I kept catching him glancing at all the family doing the normal sorts of things we do when we get together,think it ht him   I know it hit me cos I was sittin there watching him hold his youngest Grandaughter in her pretty dress,smiling away wondering if he will be here for her next birthday   I really hope so.

I am going to the hospital with him and mum again this Tues to get the results of another scan to see if the cancer has spread and to sort a chemo plan out.

I am so sorry if I am dragging the thread down,if peeps would rather me not talk about it here please say as I wont be offended,just feel like it helps me to get it out in writing if that makes sense.

Love to all

Kelly x mum of 3 x 1 year olds (for a little while anyway)


----------



## Candy

Kelly of course we don't mind you telling us about it on this thread, we have all been through so much together, just wish there was something we could do to help (((hugs))) ... 1 already where has the time gone, will be thinking of you all tommorow x


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi everyone

I know it's been ages since I've posted but it's lovely to catch up.

Kelly - I'm so sorry to hear about your dad.  I'm thinking of you all.

Keemjay - Poor kids having chicken pox - hope they're feeling better.

Candy - The no sleep thing is tough.  Bertie still doesn't sleep through properly.  We have the kids in with us because they sleep better but I'm sure I look about 60 years old from lack of sleep!  Ignore the "my baby slept through before it was even born" brigade - I'm sure half of them make it up!

Uh oh - Hattie is getting fed up..  I'd better type quickly...  We're all fine.  Bertie's terrible twos are getting better with the use of a star chart - he's a sweetie though and regularly out-smarts me!  Hattie is still huge and I'm going to start her on baby rice as soon as I can be bothered!

I'd better go - sorry to be so brief.  It's lovely to "see" you all though.  I've missed you!     

Loads of love to all

VIL
xxx


----------



## kellydallard

Hi all

Vil-aww life sounds good for you hun,so happy for you.

Been to hospital for my dads scan results,the cancer has spread to his (excuse spelling) Adreenal?? gland which is near the kidneys.They wont be able to treat it with radiotherapy due to where it is but they hope the chemo for the lung cancer should help shrink it.

My dad starts chemo on Mon,we are all nervous but know its the only way to go.He will be in for 6 hours on Mon then a couple of hours on Tues ad weds for the rest of the chemo.He then has a 3 week break so if he is feeling ok he can still come to Devon    

Just hope he copes well with the Chemo.It does mean if the kids are ill we cant see him as it risks giving him an infection.

I really had to hold it together when we saw the consultant cos my dad started crying when he was asking about the support he will get from family.He started saying we are the best family he could ever want and that he has the best grandchildren in the world   sad but lovely at the same time.

Thanks again for all the lovely messages,it really helps at this tough time  

Kelly x

hope everyone and their little ones are ok??!!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Kelly, thinking of you and if you need ANYTHING you know where I am  x x x


----------



## kellydallard

Thanks Donna   hope your ok hun??!!

Gonna go tom bed soon cos I am taking mum and dad to hospital first thing for his first day of Chemo      hope he doesnt get too ill.

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## northern lass

Hi Kelly - just wanted to say good luck for you tomorrow, thinking of you.

Donna - how are you and any news on Luke

Big hello to everyone else XxXx


----------



## Candy

Kelly thinking of you and your family today xx


----------



## moomin05

Kelly - thinking of you today - hope all goes well

Candy - how are you hun?  Boys keeping you busy


----------



## kellydallard

Thankyou my lovlies!!  

Its my dads last chemo today then he has a 3 week break,he seems to be ok so far,so touch wood it wont effect him too much    

Sorry Its quick-got so much to do. Its Harry and Lillys 2nd birthday tomorrow      and I am trying to get stuff sorted for holiday on sat too  


Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## charliezoom

Kelly...
Happy Birthday to Harry & Lilly!

Hope you have a good day and your dad is ok with that last session for mo. Keep strong!

Candy - how are you and how's hubbie? Any news?

Love to all.

Charlie xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Happy birthday Lilly and Harry x x x x

Hope everyone is well?

Luke is back at home now, but sadly still no better and we have no diagnosis yet!
Things are quite difficult as I am now having to do preety much everything which is hard especailly as luke had been doing so much as I was ill. Anyway I have stopped my anti d's and things are going okish - I know its not going to go away over night and I will still have bad days probably forever. Thearpy has also finished (have last follow up next month) I can have some more therpay but not sure its what I want.

Boys are a handful at the moment but such a joy. They are so grown up and want to help all the time, which I use to my advantage when I can

Hope everyone is well talk soon

Donna x x


----------



## *looby*

Just a quicky as havent had chance to read everything 

But wanted to send lots of love to kelly and family - i wont say i know how you feel, but after going through this with both parents 
i have a little understanding of what you must be going through      always here if you need an ear xx

Also 

Happy Birthday KJ 

xxx


----------



## starr

Hello All

Kelly hope your Dad is still feeling ok after his chemo xx

Kj hope you had a lovely birthday xx

Looby How was Disney?? Did Kate think it was all magic?? 

Donna.   xx

Hello to everyone else. We had a lovely holiday fab weather and the inlaws were great (surprisingly on both counts!) Daisy is so funny now.. chatting away and a proper little person!  

Have a good weekend folks xx


----------



## *looby*

Disney was Fab     Kate still hasnt stopped talking about   

Rest assured she will tell you all about it soon  

xxx


----------



## charliezoom

Bump!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello how is everyone?

Moomin how are you?

KJ how are thing with you and your little ones?

Starr how is Daisy?

Candy how are your 3 boys?

Kelly how is your dad (sorry Ihaven't text in a while) I see from face book that Izzy is walking!! your in trouble now lol
How are Lilly and Harry getting on at nursery? Callum and Ryan are due to start soon.

Charlie how is everything with you?

Jo how are you and the girls? Anymore Poo parties lol

Things are good with us, I have been off my anti d's for 8 weeks now and things are going well.
I had a social worker visit (becasue of the overdose) and they have reccomenned that the boys get a prioirty nurseyr placement so I am happy with that outcome. Once a place is found they said they will close our case so thast very good.
As luck would have it I already had the boys down on a waiting list at a nursery and they phoed yesterday to say they had place so waiting for themto sort it all out with social services but looks like boys will be going very soon.

Callum and Ryan have started going to gymnastics and they LOVE it. Think we may see Ryan in the Olympics in a few years.

Love to everyone

Donna x x


----------



## doods28

hello everyone,

Just a quickie to let you know I'm still here and think about you often.

Charlie - thank you for remembering about Isaac's birthday - can't believe how quickly it has gone. He has eventually started sleeping through between bouts of teething so am starting to feel normal again.

Not much time to catch up but wanted to send love to Kelly    .

Moomin are you a Mum of 2 yet?

Love to everyone and will try to be less rubbish at keeping in touch. 

D x


----------



## moomin05

doods - lovely to hear from you hun, nope not a mum of 2 just yet but should be soon !  Have gone further than I did with Megan by 4 weeks, so very happy now !  

kelly - how is your dad getting on? 

Starr - how are you and the gorgeous Daisy?

KJ - you ok hun

Candy - how is DH now?  Bet you are busy busy busy in your household with your boys

Charlie - How are you hun?

donna - good to hear that your case should be closed soon, you have done so well considering the pressure you are under with DH not being well etc - proud of you. 


Hi to everyone else that I have missed.

All good here, getting bigger by the day, and now just a case of waiting for little miss to arrive.  can't believer that I have got this far, never thought that I would.  

right better go and tidy up as doing Skype in a bit with MIL in America - hate doing it as she is so patronising at times.  Hey ho

Love to you all

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard

Hello me lovlies

Thought it was about time for an update,so thought I would grab 2 mins while michale runs round the garden after our lot.

Thanks for all your thoughts about my dad. After he had his first round of chemo he seemed ok,I think it lulled us into a false sense of security though as he was very bad when we wnt on holiday.Luckily we were all there to help out.Just feel so useless though. Sods law that he actually perked up the day before we came home,main thing is he had a good rest and it was lovely us all being together.

We have actually booked top go again in Oct,dont care its off season,we just want to have a nice time again.

Its been a busy week here running dad to and from hospital for his 2nd round of chemo.He is very low at the moment and very tired.He has always been a very well presented proud man and he is worried about how bad he lokks,adding to that he is loosing his hair rapidly. We have 3 weeks break now until the last round of chemo then he will have another scan to see if its shrunk any.    

I was    in Tesco today as I was trying to choose a fathers day card but then I realised it might be the last one I get to give him.

Right (slaps one self round face)

Moom-wow not long now hun,so glad you have got this far and cant wait to hear your news.

Looby-sorry to hear your parents suffered too hun,cant have been easy.

Jo-Hope the girls had a fab 2nd birthday.

Charlie-hows you and Idhuna??

Starr-hows miss chatterbox

Kj,vil,candy,nl and all you other lovlies hope your all ok.

Going to have another early night tonight as I have yet another migraine.

My lot are fab.Lilly and Harry are loving playgroup,Isabel is very nearly walking she is just lazy and loves crawling,she is so fast.Oli is a typical 8 year old lol.

One good thing is that I go to see TAKE THAT this weds at Cardiff with my sister WOHOOOOOO cant wait,we are staying overnoght so might get to do a little shopping,saying that it will all go on the credit card  

right love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Away on hoilday at the moment, we are house sitting for my aunt in Bexhill while she is in spain. We love it down here and DH really wants to move here.
We are loving having a garden and I realise how much we miss not having one. Spent the day in the paddling pool and it was lovely.
Hoping to get the boys off to bed soon so DH and I can have some quiet time together.

DH's ill health continues and they now think he has a spinal cyst! this was the orginal diagnosis then it was changed to fatty tissue now we are back to a spinal cyst again! We just want it sorted and for DH to be well if thats possible.

Looks like the boys wont be going to nursery till January (when they are due to start at the nursery at our local priamry school anyway) Social services have cut funding so no priorty place for them.

Its very quiet on here hope everyone is well.
Candy what are you planning for Jacob and Issac's brithdays?

Right best help with the bedtime routine

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Moomin,

38 weeks   

Donna x x


----------



## moomin05

thanks donna - can't believe I have made it this far, and there are no signs of little miss making an appearance yet!  

How are you doing?  Hope you are having a good time away


----------



## Donna Taylor

Just realised Moomin that we were pregant at the same time first time round


----------



## tomsmummy

Hey anyone remember me, so long since I posted and got bitten by the ** bug!

Have just read back and was hoping for news from Moomin, good luck and I will keep popping back on or perhaps one of the ** girls could let me know. How exciting 

Donna so sorry to hear you are having a rough time, hope Dh gets sorted and the boys enjoy nursery.  

Kelly hope your dad is improving    I have been through with my mum and it is very hard but treatment is amazing these days and he has such a wonderful family to support him.   

Big hellos to Charlie, Candy, KJ, Starr, Jo and all the new IUI mums.

We are celebrating Olivia's 3 rd birthday tomorrow, it was Tuesday but party tomorrow. Tom is 6 now and just so tall. Still yearn for another and have been back to cons but DH still has probs and I am 40 this year so unlikely and not sure where we would put it or pay for it. Also thought about fostering but don't have a spare room. Just love kids around and would have loved a big family but am so grateful every day for the two we have. They make me smile everyday.

Lots of love to you all and will drop by soon to hear Moomins news. xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Alomst 40 weeks Moomin, Yea!!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Good luck for sweep tommorrow moomin x x x


----------



## moomin05

thanks, not looking forward to it, but anything to bring little miss on, so that I don't have to be induced next Friday


----------



## Donna Taylor

No induction is not nice but what will be will be. I can't belive how different your pregnacies are talk about one extreame to the other lol

How are you coping in this heat?


----------



## moomin05

have to say that the heat hasn't been too bad as we live on the coast - so get a nice sea breeze here.  Although my feet look like something out of Shrek at the moment, and I am struggling to get shoes on. 

Know what you mean about 2 pregnancies being SO different - I can't believe I have made it to full term


----------



## starr

Gosh !!! Bet you never thought this would happen Moom!!

Good Luck tomo xx

All ok here just very very busy.. never seem to have the time to catch up..

Daisy is great.. saying new words every day and turning into a comedian !! Just looking at the contacts to choose some pics from a photo session we had a few weeks back.. some she looks angelic and in others you can see the cheeky monkey she really is !!

Am off to Take That on friday.. very excited!!

Love to all

S xx


----------



## Candy

Hope you don't have to be induced and good lcuk with the s&s moom, i know its no where near the same, as Megan was too early   but having been early with my first 2 Max was 9 days late.  

Max isn't even 6months yet, but he sits and .......... is starting to crawl, he now can properly do about 3 moves forward and more back, full blown proper crawling, none of this body pulling like Lucas, my baby is growing too fast  he is a complete joy, so smiley and responsive, but still not better at sleeping, but hey can't have it all good

Hope you are all well x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Wow go Max so advanced, bet he wants to keep up with his older brothers.

What do you have planned for J and L birthday's?

Moomin hope sweep wasn't to bad and we have some good news this weekend

Donna x x


----------



## moomin05

Sweep was fine, a bit uncomfortable but didn't hurt !  Midwife says I am 2 -3 cm dilated already and that sweep went ok, she is confident bubs will be here soon.  

Managed a trip around Asda this afternoon with my mum to do the weekly shop, so it is just a case of waiting now!


----------



## struthie

Thought you may like to see this thread - huge congrats 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=199297.0


----------



## Donna Taylor

Thanks struthie,

Fantastic news moomin, congratulation on the safe arrival of your new daughter. fab name choice its gorgeous

Donna x x


----------



## kellydallard

HUGE CONGRATS MOOMIN,RICHARD AND MEGAN
WELCOME TO THE WORLD LITTLE ONE​


----------



## BunBun

Congratulations Moomin, Richard and Megan.


----------



## tomsmummy

CONGRATULATIONS 
Welcome to the world Amelia Grace what a beautiful name.
xxx


----------



## *looby*

Hello Everyone   

xxx


----------



## charliezoom

Fab News Moom! Congrats!!

Bet you cannot believe it! Well done you.

Love & best wishes, Charlie xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Moomin,

Love the new picture she is goegeous, with so much lovely hair well done you

Big hello to everyone x x


----------



## charliezoom

Donna - How are things? Hope you are ok hun.  

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Charlie,

I am good thank you for asking. DH is still poorly he is having another MRI scan today and has more appointments in September so really hoping we are getting nearer a diagnosis but its taken 5 months so far and he isn't getting any better, but thankfully no worse.

How are you? Hows DH? Amazing Iduna us almost 3! any plans? 

Donna x x


----------



## northern lass

I know I haven't been on for ages so I need to go back and read everyones news! But I just wanted to say hello and congratulations to moomin on the birth if Amelia x
Also to update my ticker news that I am now an Aunty. My sister (starfishtiger here on FF) had a little girl called Bethany Seren on Tuesday. I am so pleased for her and DH. We are all excited to become an aunt/uncle and cousins for the first time.
We are all well. Can't believe Grace is now 2 and that Thomas is starting school in september, it doesn't seem five mins that I joined FF and began IUI. Will post again soon. Love to all XxXx


----------



## Magpie

Hi all,

Long time no 'speak'! I hope some of you remember me, I had IUI twins two years ago (where has the time gone!) and now have another bump! All natural this time - first month of trying!

Hope you are all well & that you don't mind me rejoining. 

Hi Northern lass, congratulations on being an Aunty! xx

Liz
x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Many congrats Magpie, hope pregnancy is treating you well so far. Do you have 1 or 2 beanies on board this time?

Big hellos to everyone  x x x x


----------



## Candy

Congratulations magpie, what wonderful news, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy, NL what wonderful news about your sis and being an aunty

Donna hope you get some answers soon

Moom, how you getting on ?

Starr you posted any of the pics on ** ?

How are the chicks KJ

Tomsmummy, hope the birthdays went well, i met a lady today who had 5 kids, i asked if they were all hers and she said yes 4 were and that she was fostering the baby, when i asked if she had fostered b4, she said yes 3 times, the first she went on to adopt... really made me think, but my house isn't big enough for my 3 let alone anymore

Charlie how are you ? how is DH and how is Iduna ?

Louby you ok ?

Cxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Big hello to everyone,

Its very quiet on here these days  

Hope everyone is well?

KJ how are your 2? how are you?

Candy how are you?

Charlie or are you and Iduna? how is DH? keeping well I hope?

Moomin loving the updates on ** Amelia is gorgeous and Megan in such a little lady  

Kelly hope your well and your Dad's treatment is going well

Jo how are you? all over the chicken pox now I hope?

Big hello to everyone I have missed

I am starting college in september it will be 3 days a week so the boys are starting nursery   big changes going on
My babies aren't babies anymore we are almost completely potty trained - I am just loving this age though

I am continuing to stay well and have been off meds for 5 months now   Still see my support worker monthly but she plans to discharge me in october all being well 

Love to all

Donna x x


----------



## moomin05

where is everyone?  Busy out in the sunshine no doubt

Donna - glad all is going well with you, well done on the potty training - Megan started training about a month ago now - just a few days after Amelia was born - and she has been fab - hardly any accidents - and she is great on long journeys in the car to - no accidents yet !! 

Big hello to all hope you are all well.  

All ok here.  Still worry about what might happen etc if I become ill again like I did after having Megan - I know it is a 50/50 chance - some days I feel I am slipping and then others I am fine.  Have a fab Health Visitor this time round, who is very supportive and is coming round to do a home visit next month, also still have Homestart in place just in case.  Seeing my lovely GP on Thursday for my 6 week check (can't believe that has come round already!) so will have a good chat with her then about how I am feeling - think some of it is that I am getting very stressed out when DH is around, as I feel that he isn't really pulling his weight.  Amelia is 5 weeks old tomorrow and he still has not changed one of nappies, not found  out how to work the sterliser, and doesn't know how to fold and open our new double buggy.

Think he also forgets that I have had a c-section and i have noticed the last couple of days that my scar is starting to get sore again which I know means that I am over doing things    

Right need to go and water the garden - time for me to gather my thoughts whilst watching the water !!!


----------



## Candy

Sorry to hear that DH isn't pulling ihis weight with regards to your newest member, but maybe its unintentional, is he spending more time with Megan ? i know that when I had Lou, DH was so focused on J and meeting all his needs, he just left me to get on with L, although he did only have 4days off work, he didn't really bond with L at first.

Plus you are tired so things always seem a little worse, i think maybe you need to get that double buggy out now and give him a quick lesson xx thinking of you all 

Donna what are you doing at College ?

All is good with me, I am starting a new venture (becoming a Jamie @ Home consultant) and am in one way excited about it and in another terrified ! going to give it till christmas, but i don't ever have time to look in the mirror let alone go out and sell in an evening, but i think now is the right time on the run up to christmas.

Lucas is in his 2nd week of potty training, all going well, its his idea to start not mine, its just harder than with J, one because J was 6months older, but also because his speech was so much better, i often get confused as to what L is saying..... 

Is everyone ok, whats the news ?


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Moomin, so nice to hear from you. Sorry to hear DH isn't pulling his weight maybe the to of you need to have a chat he may not realise how he you feel. Tell him about your scar, make him realise you are over doing things.
I had a thought maybe he is worried that if he helps to much you may see it that he is helping becasue you cant cope etc. I don't know if what I am trying to say makes sense? I just mean maybe he is worried about PND returning and doesn't want to do anything to make you feel inadequate. Does that make sense?

Candy nice to hear from you, I saw on Face book about your [email protected] venture. What does it envolve? Good luck with it.
As for College I am studying an Access to higher education diploma in nursing. It is a course to give me more credits to then get a place at uni to do a nursing/midwifery degree.
I have enough qualifications to go to uni now (don't mean to sound like I'm blowing my own trumpet) but I have been away from learning for a few years and with the depression etc of last year I didn't feel ready to launch into a degree staright off so I'm using this course as away t ease myself in and to see if I can manage a course around the boys.
It means the boys a starting nursery which is a big change for them and me and we are both finding it a bit unsettling but we will be fine eventualy.

KJ how are you? haven't heard from you for ages. How you and the kiddies are well

Charlie How are you and Iduna? Hope DH is staying well

Big hellos to everyone not mentioned, never enough time ((hugs))

Donna x x


----------



## tomsmummy

Well just popped on thinking I would have to read pages to catch up but no only one!! 

Donna my friend is doing exactly the same in Sept, good for you sounds great and I am sure the boys will love nursery.

Moomin how are you getting on with 2, sorry to hear DH is not pulling his weight perhaps he needs a gentle kick up the but.

Candy glad your Jamie @home went well and hope you do really well, wish you nearer as I would have a party for you.

All fine with us, kids growing so fast and still craving another, have apt with cons next week and also considering fostering but only have a 3 bed house so might  not work. Still running kids art group and am going to be the big 40 next Mon so time running out for me   

Hope you are all enjoying the Summer hols with your little ones and look forward to catch with you soon xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hope all my IUI friends, bumps and babies are all well x x x


----------



## Candy

Jacobs 1st day at school today, so emotional, such a mile stone and such a BIG grown up brave boy, hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

I saw the pic's on face book, That boy is gonna break some hearts when he is older how gorgeous is he wth such a cheeky look about him - so cute.
Can't believe he is at school the time has flown by only seems like yesterday he was born. Will Lucus join him next year or is it the year after?

Donna x x


----------



## Sair

Hello all  

Can't believe it has been about 6 months since I posted on here...how crap is that...I am so so sorry.

Moomin - I feel awful that Amelia is 2 months old already and I've only just got round to saying congratulations.  Well done you, so pleased all went well.  I bet Megan is a lovely big sister.  I hope Richard is starting to pull his weight a bit more..you'll have to start leaving the buggy in awkward places like the hallway, so for fear of breaking his neck he'll have to learn what to do with it!!!

Kelly - Honey, I am so so sorry to hear about your Dad.  I really hope he is responding well to treatment.  It is so lovely to hear about your little ones.  How have the terrible twos been with Lilly and Harry?  Hannah and William have a real love/hate relationship.  They both wind each other up something wicked!  Take care lovely, thinking of you.

Donna - So pleased to hear you are doing so well.  Good luck with the college course.

Candy - I just can't believe your gorgeous boys are growing up so quickly.  Hope Jacob is settling into school  well...must have been so emotional for you...I can't bear to think about Hannah and William going to school!

kj - Hope you are your two littlies are doing ok.

Starr - Your pic of Daisy is just gorgeous...she is beautiful.

Well, I am going to sign off now...something is playing up...can't see what I'm typing...page just keeps jumping around all over the place!

Much love to everyone I've not mentioned.  I will try to keep in touch more...

Big hugs

Sarah xxx


----------



## moomin05

Sair - lovely to hear from you hun - can't believe your 2 are already 2 where did that time go.  Mind you saying that Megan is 3 next Monday - now where did that time go?

Are you back at work now?  How is your DH (sorry can't remember his name at the moment - it will come to me probably when I am feeding Amelia at 4am !!!)  

Hi to everyone else - busy busy busy here 

xxx


----------



## kellydallard

Hello my lovlies

I am sorry I have been so pants at posting,just dont get the time. 

Hope everyone and their littlies are keeping ok ?

Thanks for asking about my dad,he has just had his last chemo and we are due to go on holiday to Devon on 3rd Oct as when we went earlier this year he was really poorly and couldnt enjoy it,so he is looking forward to that as are we. His next appointments are after the holiday and thats when we start to find out how the chemo has worked or if the cancer has spread again.So fingers crossed.

Family life is good,Oli is getting on fab at school,he is such a fab big bro too. Harry and Lilly and cheeky and comical.They are at playgroup on Mon and fri mornings and are loving it,its lovely as we get time with Isable then. Talking of Isabel she is a fiery red head,such a character and she loves copying Harry and Lilly.

Money is tight (usual) so I am trying to find a part time job to fit around Michael as he works nights. Cant do many hours as there is no way I would be able to afford childcare,gonna take a while me thinks.

As for meI have been on my meds (prozac) for just under a year now and have gradually been thinking I am ready to come off them over the past couple of months or so.

Feel like I am handling things so much better so went to my gp for my review the other day and she seemed to agree.

She has advised me how to wean off the tablets with what I have left and said to keep an eye on things and to go straight back if I am worried at all.


I am so excited but nervous at the same time.Obviously its the tablets thats made me feel so much better so will coming off them bring it back?? I really hope not as I really want to be the old ME if that makes sense??!!

Bit TMI but since being on the tablets sex drive has been a big problem for me,well I say me I mean DH as I am not fussed at all.So I am hoping I regain my sex drive as I wean off the tablets otherwise I dont know whats up with me lol.

Moom-hows your gorgeous girlies?? Are you getting any sleep??

Donna-hows college going ??

Sair-lovely to hear from you hun,hope your all keeping well.

how is everyone else - its so slow here as I know we are all busy mummies

Anyway bye for now

Kelly x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Lovely to hear from you Kelly,

Fingers crossed you get good news in october but in the meantime have a really good break together - you all deserve it

Excellent news about coming off the meds, I am sure your ready and will have no problems. I have been off mine for coming up for 5 months now and although I do still have occasional bad days I can cope. your be great - Well done.

College is going well so far, I am starting my applications for uni as I hope to go next year which is scarey. Spent yesterday afternoon writing my personal statement for Ucas and doing maths home- work. But so far loving it.

Hope everyone is well

Donna x x


----------



## charliezoom

Hello all,

Sorry for being so pants are keeping up with you all.

Will pop on as soon as I get a mo but just wanted to say hi and I am still around - honest  

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

just thought I'd bump us back onto the first page.

Hoe everyoen is well

KJ haven't heard from you in ages hope all is ok with your 2 little ones?

Candy how is Jacob liking school?

Charlie so sorry I missed Iduna's birthday looks like she had a great time thought (saw piccies on ********)

Moomin I hope everyone is well in your house now and that DH is over is 'man flu'
How are you? keeping well I hope?

Kelly hope everyone is well in your house, how is your dad now?

N/Lass how are you?

Big hellos to all I have missed as I know there will have been a few

Callum and Ryan are 3 in just over 2 weeks I cant not believe how quickly the time is going! No more little ones ofor us for a while anyway. I don't finish my degree untill 2013 so have to wait till atleast then.
Dh still very poorly and presenting with worrying neurological symptoms that as yet (8 months on) still cant not be explained :-(

Love to all

Donna x x


----------



## kdb

Hi everyone, and congrats on all the bumps and babes!

I've just started my first IUI cycle and have a question about timing. Figured I'd asked those who've been successful with IUI 

My clinic does the insemination 36 hours after the trigger shot, which seems to be standard. But I've never had the trigger shot before (during OI) so I'm not sure how I will respond - eg, maybe ov earlier than 36 hours?

If any of you are happy to share what worked for you, that would be much appreciated... eg, BMS <x> hours before insem, insem <x> hours after trigger, and BMS <x> hours after insem?

(My DH's swimmers are ok, so no probs there - although if you can remember what your DH's post-wash count was, that would be helpful too!)

Many thanks!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Girls

sorry to gate crash but thought you girls would be best to ask...

How many IUI's did you do before BFP? Im doing some planning and not sure how many to do before IVF

Em x


----------



## Sammysmiles

I had 2 and got my BFP on my 3rd, just cuddling my little miracle on my lap. Good luck x


----------



## Donna Taylor

I also had a BFP on my third IUI, although I will add that my 1st 2 cycles were 'natural' and the 3rd was medicated so that may of made a difference.
My BFP was also twins who will turn 3yrs old on tuesday


----------



## *looby*

all 

Remember me   

Just popping on to say hi - and wishing everyone a Happy first day of advent tomorrow 

xxx


----------



## estella

Hi There,

Got a   this morning after my first DIUI (natural cycle) a couple of weeks ago.

I'm thrilled to bits!!!!

Wishing everyone the best of luck, 

Estella xxx


----------



## kdb

Congrats Estella!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 478emma

estella said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Got a  this morning after my first DIUI (natural cycle) a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> I'm thrilled to bits!!!!
> 
> Wishing everyone the best of luck,
> 
> Estella xxx


Hi Estella (& all),

We had failed reversals x 3 and failed icsi x 1 and can't afford to do this again. DH's sperm is not great as aspiration was needed to get the little fellas out in the open, but we want to go down the route of IUI as it is more cost effective. We have been told that we probably can't use DH's sperm as they are too lazy and too few and so are considering donor sperm...

I am concerned how DH will feel though. He said he's ok with it but OK is not good enough for me, but I am soooo desperate for a baby, his baby really and that makes me worry that Im also not OK with it.

I am sure it is the most wonderful feeling in the world, can you tell me how your partner is please (sorry if I sound nosey).

Thanks xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]       [/move]

[fly]Merry Chrstmas Everyone and Happy and Healthy 2010[/fly]


----------



## moomin05

​
Just popping on to wish you all a very happy christmas, and enjoy your special day with your little ones.

Sorry not been on much, just been so busy with the run up to christmas.

Our news is we have a tooth - only just but can feel it has broken through the gum - where is my baby going to.

Been to the church Christmas Crib Service tonight, it was lovely, it was only half an hour and dedicated to kids, lots of singing and all the kids ended up on the stage at the front. All the babies were baby Jesus. So proud of both of my girls.

Right off to go and get my take away - told DH I refused to cook tonight, so having an Indian instead !!

Will be back in the new year, we are away as of Boxing Day and not back until 3rd January. So Happy New Year to you all as well


----------



## tomsmummy

Just wanted to pop on and say hope everyone had a fab Christmas with their little ones and to wish everyone a Very Happy New Year. xx


----------



## charliezoom

Thanks Tomsmummy!  That seems a long time ago now, new year!

Hope all of you and all your babes are a good. Long time since i've posted and by looks of it long time since most of you girls have too. ******** is taking over I know.

I can't believe this thread has been going for so long now and so the oldest babes are now 5 years old! Lots of memories for us all, mostly very happy ones but sadly some not so for some of us - the journey's wind and twist us through so many paths.

Well take care and hope some of you pop back occasionally and keep this thread alive.

Love to you all and especially those with 5th birthdays this year - Willow will be smiling with you all too  

Love Charlie xxxxx


----------



## kellydallard

Hello Charlie and all you other lovlies

I cant believe how rarely we all post now,but just wanted to say I NEVER stop thinking about all of you and your gorgeous little ones.

I lose count of the times I look at my lovely littluns and feel so imensly lucky and I never forget my FF'S and how we all suported each other when tx was happening and along the genaral journey of life too.I would not have done it without you guys,your fab xxx

I also never ever forget the yearning and all the emotions that come with wanting a baby and I always have a place in my heart and mind for those that are still struggling and always will.Its so unfair,if only we could wave a magic wand.

Love to all
will try to pop back soon

Kelly x


----------



## Sair

Hi all  

Yet again it has been way too long since I posted on here...hope everyone is doing ok.  I must get a ******** account sorted so I can join you all over there.

Kelly - your post brought tears to my eyes hun.  It has really made me realise how much I miss you all.  How are all your littlies?  Isn't it just impossible that my twinnies are now 3 and yours nearly 3! (Hannah and William were three on Weds). They are growing up so quickly... can't believe they'll be starting school next year.  Lots of love to you all lovely.

Moomin - Hope all is well with you and your two gorgeous girls...really love the latest photo.  How have things been health wise?  Really hope you haven't been suffering as you did before.  Are you back at work?  Big hugs to you all.

A big hello and   to everyone else who remembers me but especially to kj, Candy and Starr... hope you guys and your littlies are well.

Hopefully will get round to joining you on ******** one day...miss you lots...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## moomin05

Sair - lovely to hear from you hun, was thinking about you the other day.  All is good here, been back at work since the beginning of March, and really enjoying being back as well      Everything is fab here, completely different this time round, so sign of any PND at all - woo hoo - loving both the girls and having loads of fun.  

How did your 2 get to be 3?  Where has that time gone.  

Now come on get a ******** account would be great to keep in touch  x xx 

Big hello to everyone else x x


----------



## kellydallard

Hello again

Sarah -Missed you too hun,so lovely to hear from you,and yes you must get on ******** pppllleeeaaasssee,deffo need to see some pics of Hannah and William    so glad your all ok and you decided to keep intouch,I know how busy it can be!!

Moom-hello hun,hows tricks,is your house still clean from all you tidying the other day ??

Cant believe Isabel will be 2 next fri eeekk and she starts playgroup too,hope Lilly and Harry look after her  

I dont know about you lot but I wish I had a time machine sometimes as I would love to re visit all those special times again,esp the day we knew we were expecting and the bfps and the days they were born , i love em so much


----------



## Candy

I don't remember the last time i looked at this thread let alone posted, and here we are our first bubs turning 5 ........ Sair, please do get on ********, hope Hannah & William are doing well 

As Kelly said i think of the girls from this thread so often, i know I am one of the lucky ones, love to everyone


----------



## doods28

Hello Everyone,

Thought I would join the long list of people catching up after being AWOL for years! It's so lovely to see all the old faces (and lots of new ones) on here. I won't do personals for fear of missing anyone but you all know who you are! Congratulations to all those who have had new babies in the last couple of years.

Well Lola and Zac are growing fast - Lola is 3 and 1/2  (going on 13) and Zac is 2 now, where has the time gone?

The kids, house and work keep me busy and DF and I are finally getting married in July. 

I am so lucky to have my beautiful children and eternally grateful to everyone on FF for all of the guidance and support during the long (or so it seemed at the time) journey to get there. 

Take care,

D x


----------



## Magpie

Hello all!

I haven't posted on here for ages! Not even sure if I let you know that I had another baby!? Thomas is now 5 months old and such a joy! William and Charlotte will be 3 in August - can't believe how time flies. Have read back a few posts and glad to see that everyone is well. 

Will try and keep in touch more often!

Liz
x


----------



## Sparkle123

Hi all, 

I hope you don't mind me posting on this thread. I am currently on the 2nd cycle of IUI and I stumbled across this thread. I am presuming you all achieved BFP through IUI Anyone achieve BFP on their 2nd attempt?

xxx

p.s congrats to all you expecting or new mummies x


----------



## charliezoom

Hi Sparkle,

We have all had IUI and some have had BFP with IUI some have gone on to other tx's or adoption but stayed friends on here.

Hoping that your second cycle of IUI brings success for you!

Sorry this thread is a tad quiet - we tend to chatter on ******** more   

Love and best wishes, Charlie xxx


----------



## professor waffle

Hi Sparkle, I achieved my BFP on the 2nd cycle of IUI.


----------



## charliezoom

Hello all,

Hope you don't mind but I wanted to share with you a cheer of ...

*Happy 5th Birthday Willow!!*

Do hope you have peace in your heart my brave & gentle angel.
Miss all the times that should have been.

Loads of love, Mummy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charliezoom

Hi!
Can't believe no-one has replied on here since me last July! 
Anyone out there?
x


----------

